#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Количество живых существ

## Вова Л.

Вопрос, который меня давно интерисует. Может ли увеличиваться колличество живых существ, согласно буддизму? Пятигорский в какой-то лекции, вроде, говорил, что колличество жс строго постоянно (в том плане, что новые существа появляться не могут), но, как мне, это странно выглядит - почему именно такое колличество, почему не больше, почему не меньше и т.д. Какой-то это крайний взгляд, имхо, не серединный... Также слышал, как Кармапа Тхае Дордже говорил, что самсара - вечна - как по мне, это тоже намек на то, что колличество живых существ непостоянно, иначе самсара когда-то бы истощилась. Есть ли какие-то мысли или цитаты по этому поводу?

----------


## До

Зелёный абзац говорит о взращивании бодхисаттвской махакаруны для пратьекабудд, отмечается, что бодхисаттва действует пока не иссякнет самсара, а затем, что так как всегда будет те кому требуется помощь, поэтому они реализуют _парамиту вечности_.




> Next, [we will discuss] the Tathagata’s four gunaparamita…purity
> (vimala, ching), self (atman, wo), bliss (sukha, le), and eternity
> (nitya, ch’ang).
> 
> The icchantika vehemently reject the Mahayana. In order to overturn
> their pleasure in dwelling in the impurity of samsara they may cultivate
> the bodhisattva’s faithful joy in the Mahayana and obtain the
> purity-paramita that is the fruit [of this practice]. This is the appropriate
> knowledge [for them].
> ...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Зелёный абзац говорит о взращивании бодхисаттвской махакаруны для пратьекабудд, отмечается, что бодхисаттва действует пока не иссякнет самсара, а затем, что так как всегда будет те кому требуется помощь, поэтому они реализуют _парамиту вечности_.


То есть опять-таки намек, что колличество сущест может увеличиваться, но прямо об этом все-таки не сказано.

----------


## Huandi

Любые объяснение тут будут голимой метафизикой. То есть, вопрос лишен смысла.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Может ли увеличиваться количество живых существ, согласно буддизму?


Ответ на ваш вопрос неявно включал бы в себя ответ на вопрос о том, как и когда и почему появляются существа в мире. А на этот вопрос буддизм ответ принципиально не дает (как объясняется в сутте "Стрела"). Следовательно, и ответ на ваш вопрос в рамках буддизма невозможен.

----------


## Норбу

Вопрос не лишен смысла... просто видимо ответ не столь уж важен для практики. И знает ли его кто-нибудь точно? ...

----------


## Huandi

Если на вопрос _принципиально_ невозможно ответить опираясь на верные источника знания, то значит он лишен смысла.

----------


## Good

> Все вещи возникают и все вещи прибывают прямо сюда. Раз так, человек сажает две лозы и запутывается в них. Вот что отличает полное и совершенное пробуждение. Поскольку выражение не знает границ, чувствующие существа бесчисленны и непревосходимы. Точно так же как клетки и ловушки бесконечны, освобождение из них тоже бесконечно.


Догэн дзендзи, «Мутю сэцуму»

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ответ на ваш вопрос неявно включал бы в себя ответ на вопрос о том, как и когда и почему появляются существа в мире. А на этот вопрос буддизм ответ принципиально не дает (как объясняется в сутте "Стрела"). Следовательно, и ответ на ваш вопрос в рамках буддизма невозможен.


Это вот эта сутра http://koleso.netherweb.com/dhamma/canon/snp3-8.htm? Я ее прочитал и что-то не нашел, где написано о принципиальной невозможности ответа на этот вопрос.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Любые объяснение тут будут голимой метафизикой. То есть, вопрос лишен смысла.


С таким подходом можно почти что любой вопрос отметать, как бессмысленный. а вдруг на этот вопрос кто-то из учителей отвечал. может, кто-то из участников форума что-то слышал, или читал по этому поводу...




> Если на вопрос принципиально невозможно ответить опираясь на верные источника знания, то значит он лишен смысла.


Кто сказал, что на него нельзя ответить "принципиально"?

----------


## Huandi

> С таким подходом можно почти что любой вопрос отметать, как бессмысленный.


Любой нельзя. Так как на многие вопрос ответить можно.




> а вдруг на этот вопрос кто-то из учителей отвечал. может, кто-то из участников форума что-то слышал, или читал по этому поводу...


Вот в адвайте - да, отвечают. 




> Кто сказал, что на него нельзя ответить "принципиально"?


Опираясь на достоверные источники знания - нельзя принципиально. Здесь не надо чтобы это "кто-то сказал". Так как "кто-то сказал" как раз не является достоверным источником знания. Нужно чтобы это или воспринималось, или же выводилось логикой из эмпирики. Любому разумному существо ясно, что это невозможно.

----------


## Ондрий

Я полагаю, можно таки ответить на этот вопрос сугубо логически и математически. (хотя могут быть и иные мнения)

есть известный постулат: 

*Сансара безначальна.*
При этом, исходя из другого постулата, что *пространство психического опыта - бесконечно* [(С) Васубандху], логически вытекает следствие - кол-во живых существ бесконечно (т.е. иррациональное число). Новых не рождается (классический тезис о невозможности возникнуть из ничего). 

Некоторые уходят "в нирвану". От бесконечности отнимаем число стремящееся к бесконечности (появляющиеся пробужденные) - получаем бесконечность стремящуюся к нулю но не достигающую его (нуля).

Так что париться на кич^^ в Сансаре кому-то придется бесконечно долго (иччхантики)  :Smilie: 
и обратно - Бодхисаттвам ради них работать придется тоже время - бесконечное.

(забудте об окончательной пенсии!)  :Smilie: 

-------------
Обратно:

Если эти постулаты не верны, то тогда:
*- сансара имела "начало".* 
Соответственно имеет "точное" время создания (креационизм и/или рождение от другого - не важно) = нарушение логики о возникновении.
*- кол-во живых существ ограничено.* 
Если первый постулат логически не верен (уже не играет роли - верен ли этот), то при бесконечной-в-прошлом сансаре и конечном кол-ве ЖС мы бы давно уже все были Буддами. Чего не наблюдается. 
*- порождаются ли новые существа*,
не важно - это тоже самое, что и 1й постулат. Нарушается логика возникновения (из-ничего)

Т.о. оба тезиса верны, и доказываются чисто логически.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И все же вопрос очень важен и требует квалифицированного ответа Учителей (уровня Далай Ламы например).
Меня между прочим этот вопрос также волнует, потому что перспектива париться в этой самсаре вечно меня не прельщает, даже в статусе бодхисатвы 10-го бхуми. Мне очень хочеться что бы колличество ЖС было пусть иррациональным но все же конечным. Например, у нас нет возможности подсчитать точное колличество электронов во вселенной - оно иррационально бесконечно велико, но логически их колличество все же конечно. Этот же постулат по моему распространяется и на ЖС.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне очень хочеться что бы колличество ЖС было пусть иррациональным но все же конечным.


Это терминологическая ошибка - иррациональное число - не конечное число. Например, дробное с бесконечным кол-вом знаков после запятой или сама "бесконечность". Обозначается перевернутой "8"-кой  :Wink: 

Иррациональное не-бесконечно-больше число например:
28734628736445.1234298347827365982365982365987265987123965215872346(7) - живых существ (полтора землекопа из известного мультика  :Wink:  )

----------


## Huandi

А бодхисаттву 10-го бхуми этот вопрос уж точно не волнует. Он же не видит никаких реальных живых существ.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Но у нас не может быть дробных бесконечных существ... должен быть последний... увы самый грешник.

Я понимаю что для бодхисаттвы 10 уровня уже все равно, но все же.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А бодхисаттву 10-го бхуми этот вопрос уж точно не волнует. Он же не видит никаких реальных живых существ.


Хотя в этом и заключается ответ на это вопрос... все в нашей башке и нет реально никаких Дорже, Игоря, Андрея и т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

> А бодхисаттву 10-го бхуми этот вопрос уж точно не волнует. Он же не видит никаких реальных живых существ.


"реальных не видит" означает что их нет? Тут всегда имеется ввиду, что *самосущих* ЖС не видит - т.е. он не имеет омрачений относительно вИдения. А не то, что если он не видит их, то и ЖС нету. И этим, якобы, снимается вопрос о кол-ве ЖС.

Сейчас я сделаю всем темно - закрою ладошками глаза  :Wink: 

Доказательство было представлено выше. Конструктивно - есть ли на его предмет возражения?

----------


## Huandi

> А не то, что если он не видит их, то и ЖС нету.


Да нет - просто не видит никого, кого следовало бы "спасать".




> Доказательство было представлено выше. Конструктивно - есть ли на его предмет возражения?





> При этом, исходя из другого постулата, что пространство психического опыта - бесконечно [(С) Васубандху], логически вытекает следствие - кол-во живых существ бесконечно


Тут нету прямой связи - из одного другое не вытекает. Хотя мысль интересная.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да нет - просто не видит никого, кого следовало бы "спасать".


однако это происходит в силу того, что ЖС видятся пустыми. "не нужно спасать" - означет, ИМХО, что он видит их будда-природу, а не то, что их НЕ-нужно "спасать" вовсе, потому что они УЖЕ Будды или их *вообще в принципе* нету (т.е. в доме нет горшка). Если бы так было - Будд, поворачивающих Колесо Учения не было бы - все кто достиг бы пробуждения "не возвращались в мир".




> При этом, исходя из другого постулата, что пространство психического опыта - бесконечно [(С) Васубандху], логически вытекает следствие - кол-во живых существ бесконечно
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тут нету прямой связи - из одного другое не вытекает. Хотя мысль интересная.


забыл упомянуть - нет "пустых" миров, т.е. миров без ЖС и их бесконечное множество (пространства(=акаша) психического опыта). Опять таки даже если это не так - и они конечны, то возникает противоречие с эмпирическим опытом -  все уже должны стать Пробужденными. А это не так.

----------


## Huandi

> Если бы так было - Будд, поворачивающих Колесо Учения не было бы - все кто достиг бы пробуждения "не возвращались в мир".


Вы думаете, высказывание "нет Будд, поворачивающих Колесо Учения, и никто никогда не возвращался в мир" сильно противоречит праджняпарамите?  :Smilie: .

----------


## До

Если сансара конечна, то значит намерение бодхисаттвы не чисто, так как остается надежда из неё ушмыгнуть. Это как думать, что нужно уничтожить не все клеши или обрести не все способности будды. Скорее бодхисаттва должен думать, что просветлит бесконечное количество существ бесконечной сансары.

----------


## Толя

И как бесконечное количество может логично вытекать из пространства (того, что определяется как отсутствие сопротивления)? 

Что именно за бесконечность психического опыта имеется ввиду?

----------


## Huandi

> забыл упомянуть - нет "пустых" миров, т.е. миров без ЖС и их бесконечное множество (пространства(=акаша) психического опыта). Опять таки даже если это не так - и они конечны, то возникает противоречие с эмпирическим опытом - все уже должны стать Пробужденными. А это не так.


Кстати, а где у Васубандху про бесконечное число миров? Традиционная буддийская вселенная (гора Меру) вполне даже ограниченная. Что-то было, про то, что их может быть не одна, но источник не помню...

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Это терминологическая ошибка - иррациональное число - не конечное число. Например, дробное с бесконечным кол-вом знаков после запятой или сама "бесконечность". Обозначается перевернутой "8"-кой


 На самом деле иррациональное число - это всего лишь число, не представимое в виде  дроби m/n, где m - целое число, а n - натуральное(целое положительное). т.е. это конечное число (число всегда конечно), обладающее данным свойством. а бесконечность (в математике) это вообще не число. Не сочтите, пожалуйста, за придирку, но ИМХО важно вести дискуссию, используя термины, смысл которых мы понимаем.

----------


## Aufenberg

Вот еще вопрос из той же серии:

http://www.ateism.ru/forum/viewtopic...4b20abd62f3a5e

Не представляю как на подобные вопросы вообще что то можно ответить

----------


## Сигизмунд

Живых существ нет. И мертвых существ нет. И сансары тоже нету, и нирваны тоже нету, бодхисатвы тоже нету ...и гитары тоже нету, и бутылок тоже нету, и затылок тоже нету. (с) "Растаманские сказки"

----------


## Вова Л.

Да, про бесконечность жс - очень умно. Кстати, сейчас вспомнил, что в одной моей теме мне привели такую цитату:




> В книге "How to Practice: The Way to a Meaningful Life" Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV отмечает:
> "По словам Будды, его учение будет пребывать здесь в течение пяти тысяч лет. В конце этого периода оно будет разрушено тем, кто явится перевоплощением самого Будды, так как наступит день, когда от учения не будет никакой пользы. *Но существуют миллиарды миров, подобных нашему, с бесчисленными миллиардами живых существ.* В иных учение появляется заново; в иных оно скоро утратит свою значимость. Но оно постоянно где-нибудь существует, и так будет всегда. Будды никогда не исчезнут, и их учение никогда не уйдёт".


Сам я книги не читал, поэтому могу только скопировать цитату, но про бесчисленные миллиарды жс здесь есть.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Живых существ нет. И мертвых существ нет. И сансары тоже нету, и нирваны тоже нету, бодхисатвы тоже нету ...и гитары тоже нету, и бутылок тоже нету, и затылок тоже нету. (с) "Растаманские сказки"


Нигилизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, а где у Васубандху про бесконечное число миров? Традиционная буддийская вселенная (гора Меру) вполне даже ограниченная. Что-то было, про то, что их может быть не одна, но источник не помню...


Локанирдеша

----------


## Dondhup

> Хотя в этом и заключается ответ на это вопрос... все в нашей башке и нет реально никаких Дорже, Игоря, Андрея и т.д.


Господа офицеры, а как же Абсолютная и Относительные истины и крайность нигилизма  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы думаете, высказывание "нет Будд, поворачивающих Колесо Учения, и никто никогда не возвращался в мир" сильно противоречит праджняпарамите? .


я полагаю, что когда-нибудь все привыкнуть понимать, что отрицательные высказывания "нет", "не существует" означают только одно - не существуют как самосущие.

----------


## Ондрий

> И как бесконечное количество может логично вытекать из пространства (того, что определяется как отсутствие сопротивления)?


это вульгарное понимание термина акаша. К линейным свойствам отношения (размеры, длина) не имеет.




> Что именно за бесконечность психического опыта имеется ввиду?


не бесконечность опыта, а пространство опыта. Нельзя разрывать тут предложение на 2 части. Это значит, что кол-во воспринимаемых индивидуумами лок - не ограничено. Соответственно (повторюсь), если не "пустых" миров, то все "миры" заполнены ЖС. А т.к. этих миров (=лок) - бесконечно много, то и ЖС "населяющих" их - бесконечно много.

Опять таки, это доказательство не является решающим.
Главное - допустить множество ЖС конечным или бесконечным.

- в 1м случае все они достигают СБ (состояния будды) за конечное время при безначальной сансаре (безначальность сансары не отрицается?). Т.е. все уже давно должны стать Буддами. Это не наблюдается.
- во 2м случае эмпирически наблюдаемся картина соответствует теории - не все ЖС достигли СБ.

--------
тут вот возникает другая логическая проблема

При безначальности сансары и при бесконечном кол-ве ЖС, должно быть также бесконечное кол-во Будд.
Формально, при таком раскладе можно к каждому ЖС "приставить" персонального Будду для обучения, а можно и по 5шт... или... тоже бесконечное кол-во!

а впрочем пустое все это. Есть 2 бесконечных множества = скажем синих и белых точек. Никто не запрещает им кучковаться обособленно  :Smilie: 

--------
если дойти до 1й бхуми - можно лично какого-нибудь Будду (из 100 видимых непосредственно) спросить по случаю об этом  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

> это вульгарное понимание термина акаша. К линейным свойствам отношения (размеры, длина) не имеет.


Не знал, что Дхармакирти и Дигнага занимались вульгарщиной. То пространство, что с "координатами" - это деша. Я про нее не говорил и непонятно каким образом вы это из моих слов вывели.

----------


## Толя

> не бесконечность опыта, а пространство опыта. Нельзя разрывать тут предложение на 2 части. Это значит, что кол-во воспринимаемых индивидуумами лок - не ограничено. Соответственно (повторюсь), если не "пустых" миров, то все "миры" заполнены ЖС. А т.к. этих миров (=лок) - бесконечно много, то и ЖС "населяющих" их - бесконечно много.


Индивиды же не воспринимают все локи сразу. Как может быть обосновано то, что их количесто не ограничего? И как оно не ограничено? По времени? По виду? Если не видели всё, то не можете и сказать - конечно число или нет. А следовательно и заявлять о бесконечности или конечности абсурдно. Если по времени, то бесконечное время никогда не закончится, и вы никогда не узнаете - конец впереди или продолжение.

Если бесконечно по отсутствию препятствий для возникновения психо-физических феноменов (что и есть определение акаши, а, опять же, не ваша материалистическая трактовка меня, непонятно откуда всплывшая) то отсюда онтологическая бесконечность жс и миров, опять же не выводится, а утвержается очень полезное воззрение о множестве причин и условий, рассматриваемых в рамках познания. Тогда лучше сказать, что бодхисаттва дает обет не спасти в т.ч. всех зеленых козявок с альфа-центавра, а всех, кого он познавал, познает и потенциально познает. Он, независимо от числа (просто выкинув этот вопрос за ненадобностью), работает с установкой более первичной, по отношению к редуцированному анализом остатку "бытия" (его сознанию). Получается, что  "сколько" - не важно, так как установлены условия прекращения (бодхичитта, мудрость и т.д.) в потоке своего сознания. Но тут бодхисаттва становится архатом, который живет только ради обучения существ свою последнюю жизнь. Больше уже незачем.




> Главное - допустить множество ЖС конечным или бесконечным.
> - в 1м случае все они достигают СБ (состояния будды) за конечное время при безначальной сансаре (безначальность сансары не отрицается?). Т.е. все уже давно должны стать Буддами. Это не наблюдается.


Они вообще-то и есть это безначальное развертывание причин и условий (сами и есть сансара). А поскольку соответствующих условий не сложилось (Будда не давал учение, они его не слышали или не слушали), то поэтому и не освободились. При чем тут их количество, если сами же говорите о безначальности (т.е. о причинах и условиях?) Какая связь? И на каком основании вы допускаете, что у них обязательно складывались благоприятные условия для практики Дхармы? Не может же быть строго основания. Тезис - в безначальности было (возможно) все, приведет к абсурдному заключению, что в безначальности впадали в сансару после освобождения, пили огонь, ходили по воздуху и дышали землей.  Если тезис - возможно все в рамках того, что не противоречит логике, опыту и т.д. то освободиться без соответствующих условий получается невозможно, а оснований эти условия непременно допускать в прошлом нет.

Более того, в буддизме, время, затраченное на практику, никаким образом не предопределяет уровень следующего по пути поскольку освобождаются от клеш и неведения. Пусть даже этот процесс (существо) шел бесконечные кальпы - если  клеши и неведение есть, то освобождения нет. 




> - во 2м случае эмпирически наблюдаемся картина соответствует теории - не все ЖС достигли СБ.


Тогда получается все плохо. Если бодхисаттва дает клятву перевести всех существ в нирвану, то он желает им того, чего не делает сам и его работа тщетна, что есть страдание (неполучение желаемого). Если он учит их тому, что делает сам, то он их не направляет в нирвану (нарущает свою клятву). Если после нирваны есть какое-то бытие (то есть он с каким-то количеством просветлился и они работают дальше), то желанное ли такое бытие или нет? Если желанное, то это сансара, если - нет, то он не принес ничего кроме страдания, если он спонтанен, то тогда он не думает, тот, кто не думает - не знает, что несет страдания, а что - нет, как кирпич - может быть в стену дома заложен, а может и убить, плюс, б-саттва учит работе, которая никогда не закончится (опять страдание).

Более того, вы не наблюдаете всех жс (а в случае с бесконечностью вы этого и не сможете), поэтому сделать вывод через эмпирику о конечности или бесконечности нельзя, как и заключать о бесконечности по основанию наблюдения ограничесного числа неосвободившихся.

----------


## Толя

Уфф... пойду ребенка покормлю... сторожу ночью с бутылочкой, знаете ли  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> я полагаю, что когда-нибудь все привыкнуть понимать, что отрицательные высказывания "нет", "не существует" означают только одно - не существуют как самосущие.


Для "других существ" это и будет означать, что они не существуют. Так как отсутствие самосущности для других означает, что они не обладают собственной сантаной, а полностью только представления в нашем же уме. Иначе они "самосуществуют" - как-то там помимо нашего ума, и помимо наших скандх (независимо от них).

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Существуют же люди, о которых я забыла. Помимо моего ума.

Их психика самосуществует. 

И даже если выйти за рамки форм - помимо умов, представляющих формы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знал, что Дхармакирти и Дигнага занимались вульгарщиной. То пространство, что с "координатами" - это деша. Я про нее не говорил и непонятно каким образом вы это из моих слов вывели.


а я про акашу (ссылаясь на Васубандху), которая без координат  :Wink: 
значит мы друг друга не поняли из-за одинакового перевода разных слов!

----------


## Ондрий

> Для "других существ" это и будет означать, что они не существуют. Так как отсутствие самосущности для других означает, что они не обладают собственной сантаной, а полностью только представления в нашем же уме. Иначе они "самосуществуют" - как-то там помимо нашего ума, и помимо наших скандх (независимо от них).


Это всего-лишь крайняя форма солипсизма.

----------


## Huandi

> Это всего-лишь крайняя форма солипсизма.


В каком же месте? Я же не сказал, что умы ЖС не обладают самосущностью. (такие претензии могут быть только к прасангикам)

----------


## Ондрий

> В каком же месте? Я же не сказал, что умы ЖС не обладают самосущностью. (такие претензии могут быть только к прасангикам)


Это даже на уровне шравакаяны шраваки постигают пустотность.
Прасангика суть метод, а не воззрение.

Ну сказали и сказали - ваш метод я принял к сведению.

----------


## Huandi

> Это даже на уровне шравакаяны шраваки постигают пустотность.


Анатма и несамосущность ума это разное. У елки в лесу нет личности, и даже я или вы не считаем эту елку своей, то есть она полностью пуста от я\мое. Но это не делает ее нереальной, или неотличной от других елок - странно, правда?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Анатма и несамосущность ума это разное. У елки в лесу нет личности, и даже я или вы не считаем эту елку своей, то есть она полностью пуста от я\мое. Но это не делает ее нереальной, или неотличной от других елок - странно, правда?


вы решите - что вы вкладываете в понятие "реальное":


> Для "других существ" это и будет означать, что они не существуют.


я сделал уточнение, что "несуществуют" = как самосущие, а не просто отсутвуют.

----------


## Huandi

> вы решите - что вы вкладываете в понятие "реальное"


В контексте примера про елку - реальный объект, воспринимаемый и могущий быть  предметом деятельности.




> я сделал уточнение, что "несуществуют" = как самосущие, а не просто отсутвуют.


А как это можно понимать в отношении чужих умов? Никак. Или чужая сантана существует самостоятельно, в собственном сознательно-причинном поле, то есть для нас - самосуще, или она уже просто не сантана.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И всё же, с позиции материализма ЖС должно быть конечное число, по другому быть не может. Ведь мы имеем дело с вполне конкретной вещью - колличеством живых (чувствующих) существ во вселенной.

Что касается того, что Будда говорил что ЖС бесчетное колличество - так это просто, у нас нет такого числа. 
Поэтому он и ссылался на иррациональность такого понятия, ведь людям в те времена (Шакьямуни) и миллиард-то вообразить было сложно, а что уж говорить о каком нибудь квадрилионне в квадрилионной степени. Сам же Будда в силу своего Всеведения несомненно знал(ет) сколько живых существ. На то он и Будда.

----------


## Ондрий

> Индивиды же не воспринимают все локи сразу.


Зато это умеют Будды - знание всех ЖС.



> Как может быть обосновано то, что их количесто не ограничего? И как оно не ограничено? По времени? По виду?


Я так понимаю, что по виду. 




> Тогда лучше сказать, что бодхисаттва дает обет не спасти в т.ч. всех зеленых козявок с альфа-центавра, а всех, кого он познавал, познает и потенциально познает.


Это справедливо для существ с пока-ограниченным познанием. Для будд это ограничение снимается. Иначе будды - это такие ограниченные существа, у которых процесс "познания" ЖС еще не закончился. Т.е. он расширяет круг "знакомых" ЖС и их "спасает", а остальные ждут своей очереди, пока их "познает" некий дежурный сменщик-Будда. Получается Дхарма-по-блату (по-знакомству)  :Wink: 




> Они вообще-то и есть это безначальное развертывание причин и условий (сами и есть сансара). А поскольку соответствующих условий не сложилось (Будда не давал учение, они его не слышали или не слушали), то поэтому и не освободились.


момент. Вот тут надо становиться. Если ЖС бесконечное множество и Будд бесконечное множество - это справедливо, ибо число разных состояний эелементов бесконечного множества - так же бесконечно. Т.е. причины и условия могут не сойтись. Об этом я говорил выше.





> При чем тут их количество, если сами же говорите о безначальности (т.е. о причинах и условиях?) Какая связь? И на каком основании вы допускаете, что у них обязательно складывались благоприятные условия для практики Дхармы?


и обратно, если число ЖС конечно а сансара безначальна (по времени), то т.о. число состояний конечного кол-ва элементов, при достаточно длительном времени - повторится т.к. По-русски - если кол-во ЖС конечно, а сансара не имеет начала, то с необходимостью каждое ЖС попадет в те условия (при наличии причин, достаточных  для пробуждения), котрые позволят успешно пройти весь путь. Условия же - это тоже цепочка предыдущих причин. Логически причины и условия - схожы по свойствам - генезису.

Другой пример  из физики - некий объем заполнен конечным кол-вом разных молекул. Броуновское движение молекул, при достаточно длительном времени (стремящемуся в бесконечность), позволит им сложиться в телевизор. Теория вероятностей и физика это не запрещают. Это очевидные выводы.  Время затрачиваемое на полный цикл повтора состояний - называется "период стохастической функции". Он всегда конечен при конечном кол-ве элементов.

Кстати - пришла по ходу интересная мысль о индуистах и даже культе древней Ригведы. Они считают время цикличным и историю повторяющейся. Скажем Шива разворачивает ранее уничтоженный мир. При этом не важно сколько ЖС он "создаст". Сам же Шива есть количественно конечен и конечно его творение (ибо он не смог бы ни создать, ни уничтожить бесконеность). Потому при таких мировозрениях - время всегда будет циклично и история будет повторяться.

В Ригведе есть занятные места, где Индру просят опять побеждать Вритру, хотя он уже был побежден.




> Если тезис - возможно все в рамках того, что не противоречит логике, опыту и т.д. то освободиться без соответствующих условий получается невозможно, а оснований эти условия непременно допускать в прошлом нет.


Есть. Есть бесконечно время "жизни" ограниченного кол-ва частиц. При этом их "движения" подчиняются закону причины-следствия (классич. физика) и с необходимостью, при данных условиях задачи (время бесконечно), конечное число частиц будут принимать бесконечное кол-во конфигураций. Могут собраться в телевизор, бабушку Удава и ёжика в тумане.




> Более того, в буддизме, время, затраченное на практику, никаким образом не предопределяет уровень следующего по пути поскольку освобождаются от клеш и неведения. Пусть даже этот процесс (существо) шел бесконечные кальпы - если  клеши и неведение есть, то освобождения нет.


вы тут ограничиваете существо предоставляя его самому себе, как будто-бы будд нет вовсе. Тогда этот вывод был бы справедлив. Будды будучи трансцендентыми сансаре - помогают с условиями. Приходят - учат используя искусные средства при котором ЖС не важно за какое время пробуждается.

В противном случае - при конечном кол-ве ЖС и бесконечном времени их существования - они сами бы рано или поздно достигли бы пробуждения и Будды-Учителя были бы не нужны вовсе.





> Тогда получается все плохо. Если бодхисаттва дает клятву перевести всех существ в нирвану, то он желает им того, чего не делает сам и его работа тщетна, что есть страдание (неполучение желаемого).


Это было бы так, если бодхисаттва был бы обычным существом имеющим ограничивающие ЖЕЛАНИЯ. Он свободен от этого. Деяния Будд считаются спонтанными. Их сострадание и деятельность не вызваны "жаждой для себя".




> Более того, вы не наблюдаете всех жс (а в случае с бесконечностью вы этого и не сможете), поэтому сделать вывод через эмпирику о конечности или бесконечности нельзя, как и заключать о бесконечности по основанию наблюдения ограниченного числа неосвободившихся.


Через эмпирику прямого вИдения обычным существом - бесконечного кол-ва ЖС нельзя. Я этого и не утверждал. Я описал логические проблемы, которые с необходимостью появятся,  если считать сансару имеющей начало и/или число ЖС - конечным.

----------


## Ондрий

> И всё же, с позиции материализма ЖС должно быть конечное число, по другому быть не может.


с позиции современного материализма, число вселенных - бесконечно.  

Частные особености у Линде или прочих теорий развитых от Фридмановской или иных - для нашй темы не существенны

http://elementy.ru/lib/430484

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я имел в виду Марксизма-Ленинизма.

----------


## Ондрий

> А как это можно понимать в отношении чужих умов? Никак. Или чужая сантана существует самостоятельно, в собственном сознательно-причинном поле, то есть для нас - самосуще, или она уже просто не сантана.


т.е. на табуретку можно сеть только тогда, когда она самосущая. Иначе по вашему - это уже будет не табуретка и она не может выполнять своих функций -  служить опорой для попы  :Big Grin: 

Пустотность (не-самосущность) себя и другого - есть НЕОБХОДИМОЕ условие их функционирования. В противном случае, они вообще не могли бы быть наблюдаемы, не то, что бы еще и выполнять свои функции!

ЖС и табуретка как внешний феномен функционально одинаков.

----------


## Huandi

> т.е. на тауретку можно сеть только тогда, когда она самосущая.


Табуретка дается нам в познании, как непосредственный феномен. И в результате можно уже рассуждать - стоит ли за феноменом некий ноумен табуретки (ее самотабуреточность), или же табуретка есть лишь конститут в нашем сознании на основе перцепций (=табуретка пуста). Чужие же умы даются только опосредованно, и их даже турдно отнести к феноменам воообще . В этом существенное отличие. Поэтому, аналогия с табуреткой неприменима!

----------


## Huandi

> ПУстотность и несамосущьность себя и другого как есть НЕОБХОДИМОЕ условие их функционирования.


Это звучит проще и понятнее вот так - только феномен (не ноумен, и не вещь) может быть предметом причинных связей.

----------


## Ондрий

> Чужие же умы даются только опосредованно, и их даже турдно отнести к феноменам воообще . В этом существенное отличие. Поэтому, аналогия с табуреткой неприменима!


Ядра атомов также непосредственно не воспринимаются, при этом мы не можем им отказать в существовани и тем более в не-самосщуности.

ЖС на другой стороне планеты тоже непосредственно не воспринимаются. 




> Это звучит проще и понятнее вот так - только феномен (не ноумен, и не вещь) может быть предметом причинных связей.


конечно.
не забудьте только что ум - тоже феномен. Т.о. ваши попытки свести реальность к солипсизму как якобы к читтаматре(как мне показалось) не катят . Дискуссию по опровержению этого можно открыть в другой теме. Не захламляйте топик плз.

----------


## Huandi

> Ядра атомов также непосредственно не воспринимаются, при этом мы не можем им отказать в существовани и тем более в не-самосщуности.


С помощью приборов вполне даже воспринимаются. А как известно, для материализма приборы это просто улучшение органов чувств. Поэтому - можно считать, что воспринимаются.



> не забудьте только что ум - тоже феномен.


Чужой ум  - нет.



> Т.о. ваши попытки свести реальность к солипсизму как якобы к читтаматре(как мне показалось) не катят .


Тут не понял о чем речь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> Чужой ум  - нет.


да, ибо о нем есть представление. Есть обозначение его мыслью. Т.о. его существование обсуловлено многими причинами  и т.д. и его бытийность никак не отличается от табуретки по большому случаю. С точки зрения возможности функционирования и его пустотности,  имеется ввиду.

----------


## Huandi

> да, ибо о нем есть представление. Есть обозначение его мыслью. Т.о. его существование обсуловлено многими причинами  и т.д. и его бытийность никак не отличается от табуретки по большому случаю. С точки зрения возможности функционирования и его пустотности,  имеется ввиду.


В том значении слова "феномен", когда это любой предмет познания, чужой ум конечно феномен. А вот в значении "феномена", как предмета именно эмпирической реальности, которая отлична от чисто умственной (ноуменальной), чужой ум уже феноменом никак назван быть не может. В буддийском контексте, когда словом "феномен" часто переводят "дхармы", феномен это именно эмпирические данные, хоть они тут и расширяются на мыслительные акты и сознание. Но мыслительные то собственные, субъективные, данные нам непосрдественно в опыте. 

То есть, мысль о чужом уме - феномен, а сам чужой ум - нет.

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть, мысль о чужом уме - феномен, а сам чужой ум - нет.


тогда нет разницы и с этим:

мысль о табуртке - феномен, а сама табуретка - нет.
Что значит "сама табуретка"? Это табуретка сама-по себе. Самосущая табуретка независимая от моего восприятия. Вы не можете непосредственно без участия интерпретации манасом и восприятия органами чувств воспринять табуретку. Тем более что это происходило в предыдущий момент. Мы всегда "видим" не объекты, а мысль о прошлом этих объектов. К уму те-же св-ва прилагаются, как к объекту. Пространство мы тоже не можем воспринимать непосредственно без косвенных данных (наличия физич. объектов в пространстве). Однако никто не скажет что пространство самосущее и не может функционировать.

Ум также подчиняется этому разложению, т.к. у него составная природа. И поэтому он пуст.

Скажите откуда всем стало известно помимо сутр о том, что ум состоит из частей?

Вы, кажется, путаете 2 вещи - саму возможность восприятия и пустотность воспринимаемых объектов.

----------


## Huandi

> мысль о табуртке - феномен, а сама табуретка - нет.


Представление (мысль) о табуретке дается непосредственно с эмпирикой. Чужие умы нам так не даются. Неужели эта разница непонятна?



> Ум также подчиняется этому разложению, т.к. у него составная природа. И поэтому он пуст.


Разложите мой ум, пжлст. Иначе не говорите этого.  :Smilie:  Вы можете создать представление о разложении чужого ума, и это может иметь для вас некое значение. Но ничего от этого вне вашего ума не разложится, и не поменяется - поэтому оно для вас и самосуще.



> Скажите откуда всем стало известно о том ум состоит из частей помимо сутр?


Про собственный ум или про чужой? Про чужие умы я ничего не знаю, а лишь строю догадки, что они подобны моему.

----------


## Huandi

Самосущность - бытие помимо феноменального, то есть помимо некоей субъективной данности. И так не только в виджнянаваде, но и у Нагарджуны - пустота это отсутствие за феноменом свабхавы, и ничто, кроме феномена, не может быть предметом причинных связей.

То есть, пустота это - быть лишь феноменом. А через причинность это только _доказывается_. При попытке говорить о неких внешних вещах, обусловленных причинами, и поэтому пустых, автоматически понятие "пустота" теряет свое буддийское значение.

----------


## Ондрий

> Представление (мысль) о табуретке дается непосредственно с эмпирикой. Чужие умы нам так не даются. Неужели эта разница непонятна?


Это не есть препятствие для оперирования свойствами.




> Разложите мой ум, пжлст. Иначе не говорите этого.


нате:
- сознание уха
- -//- глаза
- ...
- манас

св-ва:
- ясность
- осознавание




> Вы можете создать представление о разложении чужого ума, и это может иметь для вас некое значение. Но ничего от этого вне вашего ума не разложится, и не поменяется - поэтому оно для вас и самосуще.


*Это вы утверждаете самосущее ума, а не я.*

----------


## Huandi

> нате:
> - сознание уха
> - -//- глаза
> - ...
> - манас


Вы думаете у меня от этого стало несколько умов (сантан)?




> Это не есть препятствие для оперирования свойствами.


Это не понятно.

----------


## Huandi

> Это вы утверждаете самосущее ума, а не я.


А я Вам объясняю (пытаюсь доказать), что на деле оно для Вас самосуще. Или же Вы солипсист. Вариантов нет.

Чужое сознание не является феноменом, а значит к нему нельзя применять понятие "пустое". Предствление о чужом сознании - феномен, и оно может быть пустым. Но чужое сознание и наше представление о нем не одно и тоже.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы думаете у меня от этого стало несколько умов (сантан)?


в огороде бузина.... а вы о чем то своем. Вы помните зачем это было расписано?  :Smilie: 

ваш/мой ум, будучи зависимым, разлагается на компоненты, а потому пуст. Именно для иллюстрации этого был приведен список компонентов на ваш вопрос.

Ответ/т.е. вопрос ваш вообще не тему. "Если моя рука состоит из N-костей, то у меня N-рук". Вы уличали меня в тезисе, который я не утверждал.




> А я Вам объясняю (пытаюсь доказать), что на деле оно для Вас самосуще. Или же Вы солипсист. Вариантов нет.


"на деле" - все дхармы пусты от самобытия, *включая сознание и его компоненты*.

Если у вас это не так - это ложные взгляды.

----------


## Ондрий

вот еще пример тафтологической интерпретации:



> Анатма и несамосущность ума это разное.


маслянность масла и его маслянистость наверно чем-то отличаются.

Все дхармы пусты от самобытия.
И у вас ум почему-то не входит в этот список потому, что я не могу непосредственно вИдеть ваш(чужой) ум.

Я не зря спросил вас о вашем знании об уме, как о разлагающимся на компоненты отдельных сознаний. Это было вами почерпнуто из текстов, либо вы сами непосредственно можете  в этом убедиться? Пример с пространством не воспринимаемом непосредственно-как-таковым вы проигнорировали.

Мое, с безначальных времен ложное, восприятие реальности, как самосущей, никак не отменяет доступный уму анализ этой реальности, как средства прекращения подобного восприятия. Без применения анализа, воспринимая ошибочно - вещи кажутся самосущими. С применением - не-самосущими интелектуально, после определенной практики - непосредственно.

Вы сперва утверждаете ум самосущим, потом приписываете мне это утверждение.

----------


## Huandi

> ваш/мой ум, будучи зависимым, разлагается на компоненты, а потому пуст.


В третий раз пишу только в этом треде - это до ужаса смешное искажение воззрения Нагарджуны - когда доказательство того, что составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям, подменяется вот таким ужасом - что пусты любые вещи, если они составные. Правда, не Вы это придумали, это довольно древнее заблуждение.

С какого фига нечто вообще, некую вещь, надо называть "пустой", по причине, что она состоит из частей? Это же дурдом, просто... подмена воззрения каким-то идиотизмом.

----------


## Huandi

Объясню еще раз, почему "дурдом" - стул пуст, так как состоит из частей, означает лишь то, что стул есть конструкт в нашем сознании, построенный из этих частей. Пуст значит, что он не существует как-либо, кроме как конструкт. Больше это ничего не значит - если рассуждать с позиции не познания, а неких сущностей, то ничего по причине составности пустым не становится, а остается прекрасно себе "полным" и "самосущим" - от названия стула "составным" он никак не меняет свойства! Безотносительно вот такой познавательной трактовки, он совсем не пуст. А теперь примените это к "чужим умам".

----------


## Ондрий

> В третий раз пишу только в этом треде - это до ужаса смешное искажение воззрения Нагарджуны - когда доказательство того, что составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям, подменяется вот таким ужасом - что пусты любые вещи, если они составные. Правда, не Вы это придумали, это довольно древнее заблуждение.


интерсная интерпретация. У вас сущность (бхава) - самосущая, а ее лакшаны - пустотны.

можно узнать источник с цитатой?




> С какого фига нечто вообще, некую вещь, надо называть "пустой", по причине, что она состоит из частей? Это же дурдом, просто... подмена воззрения каким-то идиотизмом.


ну.. если немножечко подумать, то станет ясно, что объекты состоящие из частей - пусты.

Можно ссылочку, опровергающую этот идиотизм (т.е. классический пример с повозкой)?

А так же ссылочку, где опровергаются 3 способа определения пустотности объекта как зависимого:

1. от составных частей
2. от причин
3. от обозначения мыслью.

----------


## Ондрий

> Объясню еще раз, почему "дурдом" - стул пуст, так как состоит из частей, означает лишь то, что стул есть конструкт в нашем сознании, построенный из этих частей. Пуст значит, что он не существует как-либо, кроме как конструкт. Больше это ничего не значит - если рассуждать с позиции не познания, а неких сущностей, *то ничего по причине составности пустым не становится*, а остается прекрасно себе "полным" и "самосущим" - от названия стула "составным" он никак не меняет свойства! Безотносительно вот такой познавательной трактовки, он совсем не пуст. А теперь примените это к "чужим умам".


жуткая смесь.
Разумеется от изменения названия он не станет менять св-ва  :Smilie: . Причем тут это?

Я вас начинаю, надеюсь, понимать. Вы утверждаете независимое существование вещей-в-себе.

Еще раз ссылочку на работы Нагарждуны, где он делает разделение:
- вот эти вещи пусты,
- а вот эти не пусты.

----------


## Huandi

> интерсная интерпретация. У вас сущность (бхава) - самосущая, а ее лакшаны - пустотны.


Где Вы такое увидели?

Я пишу с позиции логики, поэтому "цитаты и ссылочки" приводить не вижу смысла. Если видите противоречия с воззрением - пишите в чем они.




> Можно ссылочку, опровергающую этот идиотизм (т.е. классический пример с повозкой)?


Там как раз изложена та позиция, о которой я и говорю - повозка "пуста", так как есть конструкт в уме из частей. Вы вообще читаете, что я пишу?  :Smilie: 




> А так же ссылочку, где опровергаются 3 способа определения пустотности объекта как зависимого:
> 
> 1. от составных частей
> 2. от причин
> 3. от обозначения мыслью.


Это вы у геше Джампы Тинлея вычитали? Вообще-то, все эти три одно и тоже, только сказанное разными словами - все тоже, что и про повозку. Части и причины - это одно и тоже, так как части это разновидность опричинивания. А "обозначение мыслью" это необходимый вывод из причинности.

----------


## Huandi

> Я вас начинаю, надеюсь, понимать. Вы утверждаете независимое существование вещей-в-себе.


Не сочиняйте, пожалуйста. Я говорил только о том, что пустотность означает - "лишь феноменальная данность".

----------


## Huandi

Простое рассуждение - если из составности некоей вещи не делать вывод, что она есть ментальный коснтрукт из этих частей, то в чем же там будет "пустота" и почему? Нет никаких логических запретов считать составное обладающим самосущностью - точно так же, как она в ряде воззрений может обладать самосущностью являясь сотворенной (сделанной причинами и условиями). То есть, без номинализма (вывода об умосотворенности), пустота никакая не пустота, ее просто не может быть.

Вы можете сказать, что чужой ум не существует никак, кроме как конструкт в вашем уме?  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Простое рассуждение - если из составности некоей вещи не делать вывод, что она есть ментальный коснтрукт из этих частей, то в чем же там будет "пустота" и почему?


Я всегда думал потому, что составное опирается на причины и условия которые изменчивы. Нет ни одной части которая бы не зависила ни от чего и была бы постоянной. "Куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь?" (с)

----------


## Huandi

> Я всегда думал потому, что составное опирается на причины и условия которые изменчивы. Нет ни одной части которая бы не зависила ни от чего и была бы постоянной. "Куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь?" (с)


Непостоянство и изменчивость это анитья. Это вполне самостоятельное и известное свойство дхарм, и без шуньяты. Ничто не мешает, если руководствоваться только этим, считать некую вещь самосущей - некоторое время она самосуще существует, полностью реальна, может действовать на сознание, и быть реальным объектом реального осебячивания (это все антибуддизм). То есть, никакой шуньяты из этого _не выводится_.




> "Куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь?" (с)


Кулак это номинальная реальность. Что такая шуньята без номинальности я не знаю.

----------


## Echo

> Ничто не мешает, если руководствоваться только этим, считать некую вещь самосущей - некоторое время она самосуще существует, полностью реальна, может действовать на сознание, и быть реальным объектом реального осебячивания (это все антибуддизм). То есть, никакой шуньяты из этого не выводится.


Помните, как Эзоп помог Ксанфу в его затруднительном положении, когда Ксанф проиграл в споре и должен был выпить море? (это если я имена не путаю  :Smilie: )
Он порекомендовал ему сказать, что выпьет море если ему его предоставят, то есть отделят от моря все что к морю не относится (его притоки, русла, растения, рыб, мусор и т.д.)
Можно конечно назвать некое явление как самосущее на некоторое время. Более того так и происходит поэтому мы и в сансаре, но анализ не подтверждает такой вывод.
Самосущее - это ведь нечто существующее по причине самого себя, вне зависимости от чего бы то ни было.



> Кулак это номинальная реальность. Что такая шуньята без номинальности я не знаю.


Я думаю это основа  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Можно конечно назвать некое явление как самосущее на некоторое время.


Я в этом треде спорю с представлением (вне зависимости от того, придерживается ли его кто-то осознанно), что можно говорить о пустоте неких вещей, не имея при этом в виду номинальность и феноменальность этих предметов. Такое воззрение, говоря о "пустоте", на деле не содержит никакой пустоты, так как если нечто реально вне сознания, и существует хотя-бы некоторое продолжительное время, то совсем не важно, составное оно или нет, оно ведь УЖЕ КАК-ТО РЕАЛЬНО ПОМИМО УМА. То есть, если нечто называется реальным, и при этом реальным не только как название, или умственный конструкт, то оно уже никак не может быть пустым. Как ни крути  :Smilie: .

----------


## Echo

*Huandi* 
Тогда я с вами полностью согласен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Это вы у геше Джампы Тинлея вычитали?


Насчет Геше Тинлея - не понял инсинуации. Это типа такая снисходительная ирония новоделов чтоль?  :Wink: 




> Не сочиняйте, пожалуйста. Я говорил только о том, что пустотность означает - "лишь феноменальная данность".


Феноменальность как критерий пустотности тут не причем. Вопрос логики. Читайте ниже выдержки из Нагарджуны (сорри, диакритику не соблюдаю).


*shunyatasaptatikarika*
...
3. поскольку все без исключения вещи лишены субстанции [svabhava], будь то в причинах или условиях [hetupratyaya], либо взятые в общем [samagri], или по-отдельности, то, следовательно, они пусты.

4. Бытие [sat] не возникает, поскольку оно существует. Не-бытие [asat] не возникает, поскольку оно не существует. Бытие и не-бытие [sadsat не возникает в силу их разнородности [vaidharmya]. Следовательно они не длятся и не исчезают.

5. То, что родилось [jata] не может быть рождено [nitpadhya], ка не может родиться то, что не-рождено [ajata].......


О феноменальной постигаемости наблюдателем речь не идет вообще и не должна идти впредь. Феноменальность как причиная и условие пустотности - это ваше ноу-хау. Желающие могут ознакомится с  *vigrahavyavartani*, где рассказывается о пагубности апелляции к восприятию, в силу невозможности достоверного установления как средств восприятия, так и объектов ими воспринимаемых.




> Нет никаких логических запретов считать составное обладающим самосущностью - точно так же, как она в ряде воззрений может обладать самосущностью являясь сотворенной (сделанной причинами и условиями).


*цитаты из Нагарджуны в студию,* о правильно постигший Дхарму!




> Я в этом треде спорю с представлением (вне зависимости от того, придерживается ли его кто-то осознанно), что можно говорить о пустоте неких вещей, не имея при этом в виду номинальность и феноменальность этих предметов.


вы спорите с самим собой. Я нигде не утверждал, что существование возможно помимо феноменальности, и нигде не утверждал обратного.

Иной способ бытия, утверждаемый вами умозрительно - это и есть кантовская вещь-в-себе. Ненаблюдаемая, недеетельная, неизменная, не выполняющая своих функций и не имеющая протяженности во времени. Таково самосущее. И оно не существует даже теоретически, как мысль.




> Такое воззрение, говоря о "пустоте", на деле не содержит никакой пустоты, так как если нечто реально вне сознания, и существует хотя-бы некоторое продолжительное время, то совсем не важно, составное оно или нет, оно ведь УЖЕ КАК-ТО РЕАЛЬНО ПОМИМО УМА. То есть, если нечто называется реальным, и при этом реальным не только как название, или умственный конструкт, то оно уже никак не может быть пустым.


так было бы если бы вы реально могли установить существование вещей-в-себе которые не зависят от восприятия. Если таковые будут обнаружены они тут же перестанут быть вещью-в-себе и "станут" пустотными. Таких вещей не существует.Вы утверждате это - вы и доказывайте, что для наличия пустотности необходимо иметь феноменальное бытие.

*mulamadhyamikakarika*
9.1 Не из себя и не из иного, и не из того и другого, и не без причины возникают когда-либо, где-либо какие-либо вещи

9.2 Имеются 4 условия: причина, основание, предшествующие и господствующие условия. Пятой причины нет.

9.3. Среди этих условий мы не находим *ничего, что обладало бы собственным бытием*. Где мы не находим собственного бытия (свабхава), там мы не находим и другого бытия (парабхава)


Если вещи не наблюдаемы (феноменально), то это никак не означает их самосущность. Если таковые объеты будут иметь место - они не будут "объектами". Они не могут быть ни установлены, ни функциональны и не будут себя никак проявлять. 

Т.о. они фактически не существуют не только как "реальные" объекты, но и   даже *как мысль*

----------


## Huandi

Шубхар, скажите сперва - с каким тезисом Вы спорите, или какой опровергаемый мной доказываете? Я сам это всегда стараюсь указывать. Чтобы не распыляться попусту. Например, в конце прошлой страницы. Спасибо.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, скажите сперва - с каким тезисом Вы спорите, или какой опровергаемый мной доказываете? Я сам это всегда стараюсь указывать. Чтобы не распыляться попусту. Например, в конце прошлой страницы. Спасибо.


запутались в ваших ноуменах?  :Wink: .
внимательно прочтите тред.

----------


## Huandi

> запутались в ваших ноуменах? .
> внимательно прочтите тред.


Я стараюсь четко писать свои тезисы и помню их. От Вас же прошу сказать, с какими из них, и в чем именно не согласны, и какие при этом приводите доводы. Так как из предпоследнего сообщения это не понятно. Мне не интересно спорить неконкретно, и совершенно неинтересно доказывать, что я умнее Вас, или что я не дурак, или еще что-то  в таком роде. А без конкретных тезисов все только к этому и сведется.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я стараюсь четко писать свои тезисы и помню их. От Вас же прошу сказать, с какими из них, и в чем именно не согласны, и какие при этом приводите доводы. Так как из предпоследнего сообщения это не понятно. Мне не интересно спорить неконкретно, и совершенно неинтересно доказывать, что я умнее Вас, или что я не дурак, или еще что-то  в таком роде. А без конкретных тезисов все только к этому и сведется.


Помилуйте, вы сделали несколько довольно серьезных утверждений. Потрудитесь  отлистать 2-3 страницы и прочитать самостоятельно.

если это так сложно, то вот:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=51 - тут вы делаете различие по св-вам между умом и внешними объектами.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=52 - тут вы вводите объекты существующие помимо обозначения. (ересь вообще)

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=62 - тут вы разделяте существование на 2 варианта - только-ум, или свабхава

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=65 - тут вы спорите с 1м из критериев пустотности *вводя некие "сущности" существующие не-пустотно.*

----------


## Huandi

> Помилуйте, вы сделали несколько довольно серьезных утверждений.


Так Вы с ними согласны со всеми, или же со всеми вообще не согласны? С какими именно спорите  (можно кратко сказать)? Мне то кажется, что любой думающий человек с ними согласится, так как они все логичны и основаны на буддийском воззрении.

----------


## Ондрий

Эти темы не новы и давно освещены у Нагарджуны и Чандракирти. 

Huandi - вам спасибо за дискуссию! Я уж думал, что хватку потерял по старости  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Так Вы с ними согласны со всеми, или же со всеми вообще не согласны? С какими именно спорите  (можно кратко сказать)? Мне то кажется, что любой думающий человек с ними согласится, так как они все логичны и основаны на буддийском воззрении.


я вас просил привести цитаты обосновывающие ваши революционные взгляды на свабхаву и пустотность. Их не было. Адьюс. Уже началась классическая форумская игра "в города". Москва - Армавир - Рига...

----------


## Huandi

Думаю, Вы настолько не понимаете, что я писал, что продолжать и правда смысла мало..




> тут вы делаете различие по св-вам между умом и внешними объектами.


 Там вообще нет _ни слова_ про внешние объекты  :Smilie:  Феномены это не внешние объекта.  И вообще не понятно что Вы написали. Вы же просто не понимаете, о чем шла речь, зачем же начали спорить?  Может Вы бы со мной и согласились, если бы поняли о чем речь, такое ведь возможно?



> тут вы вводите объекты существующие помимо обозначения. (ересь вообще)


Нету там такого даже рядом  :Smilie:  Ну Вы что?  :Smilie: 



> тут вы разделяте существование на 2 варианта - только-ум, или свабхава


Солипсизм, который там упомянут, никакого отношения к только-ум не имеет. Виджнянаваде это не солипсизм.



> тут вы спорите с 1м из критериев пустотности вводя некие "сущности" существующие не-пустотно.


Ну, спорить уже нет смысла - Вы очевидно просто не понимаете языка, на котором я пишу. К сожалению. Зачем было спорить, если не понимаете? Думаете, что я несу какую-то околесицу, и значит надо ее опровергать? Это не так. Просто вам мерещится в словах то, чего там нет, и не видите то, что там есть.

----------


## Ондрий

> И вообще не понятно что Вы написали.


и:




> Вы же просто не понимаете, о чем шла речь, зачем же начали спорить?


весьма улыбнула эта последовательность   :Wink: 
спасибо за хумор на ночь!

----------


## Huandi

Непонятно - то есть не улавливается последовательность рассуждений в текущем диспуте. Это скорее всего по причине, что Вы не совсем понимали, что я писал. Тут и моя вина - я не делал поправку на то, что 99% людей неверно понимают слово "феномен", а слово "ноумен" вызывает у них шок или желание насмехаться  :Smilie: . Вы просто умный и интересный человек, вот я и ошибся  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Huandi. Если вы не против, мы можем вернуться в начало. И договориться заново об исходных тезисах. Не хочу чтобы получилась игра в города - когда цепляется последнее слово и выдается опровержение вещам которые не относятся к теме.

Насчет ноумена и феномена - нужно вести дискуссию в рамках привычных буддисту терминах. Я знаю эти термины и что они означают в рамках европейской философии (был аспирантом  :Wink: ). А вот что ВЫ лично вкладываете в них приводя их как термины к буддийской философии - это путь в понимание только вами лично.

Ноумен - умопостигаемые явления. Феномен - чувственно постигаемые явления. Давайте для НАЧАЛА рассмотрим адекватность применения Кантовской философии к буддийской на примере этих понятий.

Предложение в силе. Вы возразили первым. Сформулируйте ваше понимание шуньяты. И обсудим. - это будет следующий этап.

З.Ы. просьба - отвечать в случае если в конце будет стоять знак #. Я просто могу долго редактировать текст на предмет ошибок.  :Wink: 

#

----------


## Huandi

> Я знаю эти термины и что они означают в рамках европейской философии (был аспирантом ).


Ну так перечитайте мои сообщения, понимая слово "феномен" в феноменологическом значении - как это имеется в виду от Канта до Гуссерля.  :Smilie:  Как же Вы умудрились прочитать, что  я говорю про "внешние объекты"?




> Ноумен - умопостигаемые явления. Феномен - чувственно постигаемые явления.


Возьмите чуть более поздние трактовки - начиная с Канта  :Smilie: . Ноумен можно считать в этом случае как раз свабхавой.




> Предложение в силе. Вы возразили первым. Сформулируйте ваше понимание шуньяты. И обсудим. - это будет следующий этап.


Я это писал неоднократно - шуньята есть отсутствие любого бытия или реальности (свабхава)  за феноменальным.

----------


## Huandi

ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ноумен 




> В философии Канта понятие ноумен соответствует понятию «вещи в себе».
> 
> Вещь в себе (нем. Ding an sich; англ. thing in itself; фр. chose en soi; лат. cosa in se) — философский термин, введённый Иммануилом Кантом и означающий вещи, как они существуют сами по себе (или «в себе»), в отличие от того, какими они являются «для нас» — в нашем познании.

----------


## Ондрий

> Возьмите чуть более поздние трактовки - начиная с Канта . Ноумен можно считать в этом случае как раз свабхавой.


именно это и я имел ввиду в споре с вами.

Вы ходите сказать, что можно помыслить рога у зайца? Конечно да. Экология сейчас такая, что..  :Wink: 

Ну а серьезно, то ноумен и феномен - в любом случае сводятся к умственным конструктам. Феноменальная реальность пуста от самобытия. Проблема в том, что иной реальности невозможно установить ни логически ни непосредственно.
#

----------


## Huandi

На прошлой странице последнее сообщение - там про ноумен.




> Вы хотите сказать, что можно помыслить рога у зайца?


На это я отвечал в этой теме так - мысль об этом есть феномен, но предмет мысли (то, о чем мысль) - нет. А вот табуретку оправданно называть феноменом и не имея в виду некое мышление о ней - хоть она и дается конституированием, но это все равно правильно, так как оно непосредственно связано с эмпирикой (об этом тоже было в этом треде).

----------


## Ондрий

> На это я отвечал в этой теме так - мысль об этом есть феномен, но предмет мысли (то, о чем мысль) - нет.


вот тут я и не согласен.

Вы не можете говорить о "предмете мысли" без обозначения предмета. Сам предмет без обозначения существовать не может. И потому я утверждаю - что он будет пуст и не иметь иной реальности, кроме как феноменальной.
#

----------


## Huandi

> И потому я утверждаю - что он будет пуст и не иметь иной реальности, кроме как феноменальной.


Угу, вот именно поэтому Вы и выходите солипсистом - именно из этого рассуждения, я про него и говорил. Так как чужие умы, если они не даны как феномены, оказываются никак вообще несуществующими.  :Smilie:  

Рассуждение то правильное, но я из него делаю вывод, что умы существуют реально. Иначе будет абсурд.

Дилема - если рассуждение о феноменах верное, то - или умы реальны самосуще, или они не существуют.

----------


## До

Извините, что я не в тему.



> стул пуст, так как состоит из частей, означает лишь то, что стул есть конструкт в нашем сознании, построенный из этих частей. Пуст значит, что он не существует как-либо, кроме как конструкт.


Тоесть из ножек, спинки и сиденья состоит не стул, а наше представление о стуле?




> Больше это ничего не значит - если рассуждать с позиции не познания, а неких сущностей, то ничего по причине составности пустым не становится, а остается прекрасно себе "полным" и "самосущим" - от названия стула "составным" он никак не меняет свойства!


Вообще-то состоянием из _частей в каждой из которых стула нет_ опровергается один странный вид причинности.

----------


## Huandi

> Тоесть из ножек, спинки и сиденья состоит не стул, а наше представление о стуле?


Стул нам _дан_ только как предствление\конструкт.

----------


## До

> Стул нам _дан_ только как предствление\конструкт.


Так ножки у стула или у представления?

----------


## Huandi

> Так ножки у стула или у представления?


У стула, который дан как предсталение.

----------


## Ондрий

> Угу, вот именно поэтому Вы и выходите солипсистом - именно из этого рассуждения, я про него и говорил. Так как чужие умы, если они не даны как феномены, оказываются никак вообще несуществующими.


не согласен и тут.

1. предметы и явления не могут быть отделены от их св-в, кои есть феномены.
1.а) умственные конструкты также есть феномены, даже если они репрезентируют внешние объекты/явления. Умственное постижение - есть также восприятие. Это выполняется манасом.

2. чтобы я стал солипсистом мне нужно установить свой ум как существующий самосуще. (или, что рАвно: единственно существующим)-  Этого сделать невозможно. Как мне установить свой ум?

*vigrahavyavartani*
51. Неверно, что средства познания устанавливаются сами собой или друг другом, либо другими средствами познания, а также неверно, что - объектами познания и случайно
это означает невозможность установления ума как самосущего и явлений как самосущих. Они относительны и потому могут функционировать.




> У стула, который дан как предсталение.


Huandi, объясните мне это самое, на мой взгляд, важное в ваших выкладках.

на каком основании вы можете установить стул помимо его представления? Вообще говорить о стуле помимо его представления?

#

----------


## Huandi

> 2. чтобы я стал солипсистом мне нужно установить свой ум как существующий самосуще. (или, что рАвно: единственно существующим)- Этого сделать невозможно. Как мне установить свой ум?


Если Вы не признаете свой ум реальным, то это уже крайняя форма нигилизма. Для любого существа очевидна реальность его сознания - то есть факт, что оно нечто осознает. Для Вас же очевидно, что Вы нечто осознаете в данный момент? Это и есть тот факт, что имеется реальность собственного сознания.

----------


## Huandi

> на каком основании вы можете установить стул помимо его представления? Вообще говорить о стуле помимо его представления?


А я об этом не говорю  :Smilie: . Стул дан как представление (если хотите - как мысль, или даже кальпана). Далее - можем ли мы назвать предмет данной мысли реальным? Да, можем, так как он прямо коррелирует с эмпирическими данными (5-ю чувствами).

----------


## Huandi

> 1.а) умственные конструкты также есть феномены, даже если они репрезентируют внешние объекты/явления.


Они - феномены. Но их предметы - необязательно. В случае рогов зайца - рога не феномен.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если Вы не признаете свой ум реальным, то это уже крайняя форма нигилизма. Для любого существа очевидна реальность его сознания - то есть факт, что оно нечто осознает. Для Вас же очевидно, что Вы нечто осознаете в данный момент? Это и есть тот факт, что имеется реальность собственного сознания.


Я не признаю свой ум реальным (самосущим). Если я это сделаю - я отклонюсь в форму этернализма.

Выше была приведена цитата - вы ее опровергаете.

для любого существа очевидно что предметы - самосущи и в этом их ошибочность восприятия.

#

----------


## Huandi

> Я не признаю свой ум реальным (самосущим). Если я это сделаю - я отклонюсь в форму этернализма.


Да, прасангики такое пытались утверждать. Им на это отвечали - если вы, прасангики, не считаете свой ум реальным, то и все его рассуждения вы не вправе называть верными. А следовательно, вы являетесь лгунами - говорящими как истину то, что сами же таковой не признаете. Это автоматом проигрыш в индийском диспуте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> vigrahavyavartani
> 51. Неверно, что средства познания устанавливаются сами собой или друг другом, либо другими средствами познания, а также неверно, что - объектами познания и случайно
> это означает невозможность установления ума как самосущего и явлений как самосущих. Они относительны и потому могут функционировать.


Я признаю сознание реальным как непосредственно данным, и не нуждающимся в доказательстве своей реальности. Вот и все. Мне очевидно наличие потока сознания (имеющего причины, но (или даже - поэтому) реального), без всяких доводов. Это исходная точка для всех остальных рассуждений.

----------


## Huandi

> для любого существа очевидно что предметы - самосущи и в этом их ошибочность восприятия


Речь шла не про предметы, а про само сознание. Вам неочевидно, что вы нечто осознаете в данный момент?

----------


## До

> У стула, который дан как предсталение.


Ножки принадлежат стулу, а что принадлежит представлению? И что это за вид отношений?

----------


## Huandi

> Ножки принадлежат стулу, а что принадлежит представлению? И что это за вид отношений?


Ножки принадлежит стулу, который дан, как представление. Никакой стул который не дан, как представление (то есть, некий самосущий), просто не обсуждается.

----------


## Ондрий

ну-ну, этож классика!  :Smilie: 

начнем-с  :Smilie: 

*vigrahavyavartani*
возражение оппонента-немадхьямика
1. Если самосущего нигде нет в существующих вещах, то и твое высказывание, будучи без самосущего, не способно отрицать самосущее

ответ:

21. Если мой высказывание несправедливо ни по совокупности причин и условий, ни отдельно, тогда пустотность устанавливается на основании бесамосущности существующих вещей.

Автокоментарий

Если моё высказывание не существует из-за причины, понимаемой как махабхуты, взятые совокупно или раздельно, из-за условий, состоящих из усилий груди, губ,.. и т.д., изза совокупности причин и условий, изза отделения причин и условий, то оно лишено самосущего и, в силу бессамосущности пусто. Т.о. пустотность устанавливается на основании бессамосущности этого моего высказывания. Поскольку мое высказываение пусто, постольку и все существующие вещи пусты.

это вы погорячились тягаться  :Wink: 

вернемся к табуретке которая может иметь ноуменальное существование:

*vigrahavyavartani*
"Допустим, самосущее есть, но, может быть его нет у дхарм (ваше восприятие табуертки //shubhar). Таково возражение. Но оно не является возражением против нас.

Ибо неверно, что мы отрицаем самосущее дхарм или утверждаем самосущее *какого-нибудь объекта, вне-положенного дхармам*

Huandi - это именно то, что вы и утверждаете - самосущее табуретки вне-положенной дхармам. И в этом я не могу с вами спорить, ибо это очевидно было мне еще с 1й вашей фразы. Я просто выдвинул дополнительный контр-довод.

*Я утверждал о невозможности установления табуретки вне-положенной дхармам*. Вы утверждали обратное. Это и было ключевым моментом спора.  

"Реальность" ума тут вообще не причем. Но если хотите, можем и об этом поговорить  :Wink: 
#

----------


## Ондрий

> Я признаю сознание реальным как непосредственно данным, и не нуждающимся в доказательстве своей реальности. Вот и все. Мне очевидно наличие потока сознания (имеющего причины, но (или даже - поэтому) реального), без всяких доводов. Это исходная точка для всех остальных рассуждений.


Так мы далеко не уедем. "очевидные" вещи доказываются. Кому то очевидно, что он в рай попадет к Иегове. Так не спорят.





> Ножки принадлежит стулу, который дан, как представление. Никакой стул который не дан, как представление (то есть, некий самосущий), просто не обсуждается.


Но вы же это обсуждали! Его вне-понятийное существование. Ноумен! Вы ввернули это понятие как доказательство самосущего табуретки. На что вам ответ выше дал Арья Нагарджуна.


----
З.Ы. не меняйте показания по ходу следствия!
#

----------


## Huandi

> это вы погорячились тягаться


Простите, но я там не увидел настоящего опровержения, а лишь набор слов (може быть, из-за перевода). Если Вы там видите логику, то перескажите пожалуйста ее своими словами, отвечая на мой пост о "лгунах", и в его контексте. Сможете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Так мы далеко не уедем. "очевидные" вещи доказываются. Кому то очевидно, что он в рай попадет к Иегове. Так не спорят.


Так как раз спорят. Есть исходные общие позиции, от которых спорщики должны исходить. Если вы не считаете себя сознающим существам, и вам неочевидно, что вы сознаете то, что думаете и говорите, то может Вы вообще робот?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

я спать. завтра продожим  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi - это именно то, что вы и утверждаете - самосущее табуретки вне-положенной дхармам.


Ну вот - где Вы это увидели? Не говорил я такого, и главное - не имел в виду!

----------


## Huandi

> я спать. завтра продожим


Утро вечера мудренее  :Smilie: . Надеюсь, сможете сформулировать (пересказать) опровержение. Только пишите от своего имени - "я, прасангик, не лгун, так как.. и т.д... "  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> З.Ы. не меняйте показания по ходу следствия!


Это о чем? У меня довольно четкое воззрение, я по ходу дела ничего не сочиняю. Как раз Вас я бы мог упрекнуть в подобном - но смысла нет. Лучше давайте с "классическим вопросом" разбираться - это интереснее  :Smilie: .




> Но вы же это обсуждали! Его вне-понятийное существование. Ноумен!


Я слово это написал в значении "свабхава" - то есть писал про понятие свабхавы. А не писал, что свабхава эта в табуретке есть. Наоборот - написал, что ее нет. Перечитайте  :Smilie: .




> И в результате можно уже рассуждать - стоит ли за феноменом некий ноумен табуретки (ее самотабуреточность), или же табуретка есть лишь конститут в нашем сознании на основе перцепций (=табуретка пуста).

----------


## До

> Сообщение от *До*
> Ножки принадлежат стулу, а что принадлежит представлению? И что это за вид отношений?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ножки принадлежит стулу, который дан, как представление.


А дальше, это же не весь вопрос.




> Никакой стул который не дан, как представление (то есть, некий самосущий), просто не обсуждается.


Представление, это то, которое противоположно восприятию?

----------


## Huandi

> Представление, это то, которое противоположно восприятию?


Противоположны виды познания, то есть способы, которыми знание дается. А представление это так... форма в котором знание уже имеется. Но это ближе к умозаключению и мышлению, а не восприятию.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вот - где Вы это увидели? Не говорил я такого, и главное - не имел в виду!


Хуанди, ну вот вы рассуждаете про ноумены и возможности для самосущего, а потом когда вас на этом ловят, отказываетесь от всего этого. Так общаться не интересно.

----------


## Huandi

Я ни от чего не отказываюсь. Вы мне приписываете некий бред, какого я не только не имел в виду, но который даже нельзя при желании, как-то хитро вывернувшись, вывести из моих слов. Зачем Вы это пытаетесь сделать - приписать собеседнику то, что он не думал, не писал, и даже не подразумевал?

----------


## Ондрий

Хуанди, только для вас и последний раз. На этом дискуссия закончена.





> ваш/мой ум, будучи зависимым, разлагается на компоненты, а потому пуст.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В третий раз пишу только в этом треде - это до ужаса смешное искажение воззрения Нагарджуны - когда доказательство того, что составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям, подменяется вот таким ужасом - что пусты любые вещи, если они составные. Правда, не Вы это придумали, это довольно древнее заблуждение.
> 
> *С какого фига нечто вообще, некую вещь, надо называть "пустой", по причине, что она состоит из частей? Это же дурдом, просто... подмена воззрения каким-то идиотизмом.*


Жирным выделены ваши слова. Вы называете идиотизмом классические тезисы мадхьямаки, надменно утверждая при этом, что только вы истинно понимаете воззрение Награждуны. Однако с его текстами, как мы увидели, вы не знакомы.




> составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям


Ваши слова. О вне-дхармовых "сущностях" вам я давал цитату. Вы опять сделали удивленное лицо "я этого не говорил".

О вне-дхармовых сущностях я сказал что их быть не может. Вы же опять ушли в несознанку игнорируя как доказательства, так и цитаты.

Вы нарушили все какие только можно правила дискуссии виляя в разные стороны и игнорируя доказательства оппонента. Выразили свое невежество в текстах прасангики. Ввели еретические категории коих нет в буддиской феноменологии и не смогли доказать легитимность этого.

Диспут закончен.

----------


## Huandi

Контекст смотрите:

*это до ужаса смешное искажение воззрения Нагарджуны - когда доказательство того, что составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям, подменяется вот таким ужасом - что пусты любые вещи, если они составные.*

То есть, в оригинале Нагарджуна говорит о дхармах (феноменах), а подменяют это вещами. В инглише это things, поэтому при переводе все время получаются "вещи" - это и есть ужас.




> Вы нарушили все какие только можно правила дискуссии виляя в разные стороны и игнорируя доказательства оппонента. Выразили свое невежество в текстах прасангики. Ввели еретические категории коих нет в буддиской феноменологии и не смогли доказать легитимность этого.


Не надо вот такое писать - это некрасиво и глупо. Не смогли ответить на вопрос прошлой страницы, так хоть не грубите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Зачем Вы перескочили со вчерашнего вечернего обсуждения темы во вполне академическом стиле "прасангика против виджнянавады" на стиль каких-то разборок? Кому это надо? "Я сказал", "а вы не сказали", ля-ля-ля - это НЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО. Интересно обсуждать  Дхарму, а не личности. Не интересен в этой теме Шубхар, и не важно какой он, а интересен человек, умеющий говорить с позиции прасангики.

----------


## Вова Л.

> *это до ужаса смешное искажение воззрения Нагарджуны - когда доказательство того, что составность и причинность применимы лишь к феноменам, а не сущностям, подменяется вот таким ужасом - что пусты любые вещи, если они составные.*
> То есть, в оригинале Нагарджуна говорит о дхармах (феноменах), а подменяют это вещами. В инглише это things, поэтому при переводе все время получаются "вещи" - это и есть ужас.


Я в философиях не силен, сейчас почитал дисскусию и так и не понял из-за чего сыр-бор. Все вещи пусты от субстанционального бытия и от истинного бытия. Если говорить о каком-то мысленном образе то его пустотность и так налицо. Может, кто-то объяснит, из-за чего спор.

----------


## Huandi

По сценарию, сегодня Шубхар должен был ответить на прасангу "раз ты отрицаешь реальность своего ума, значит ты лгун". Ответа мы конечно не дождемся.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

разумеется, не будет до тех пор пока вы не определите термин "реально существущий" помимо ваших некоего "очевидного" для вас существовария.

до тех пор пока вы не перестанете бросать неудобные для вас темы и не начнете отвечать на вопросы относительно свабахавы которую вы то устанавливаете у табуретки, то потом нет.

*ни 1й цитаты, ни одно доказательства не было представлено*. Были виляния и уход от неудобных тем. Так не ведут дискуссии. Общайтесь сами с собой. Всего наилучшего.

----------


## Huandi

То есть, Вы не можете ответить на классический вопрос, которому более 1000 лет, потому, что участник форума с ником Huandi что-то, по вашему мнению, за двое суток до этого, неверно сказал?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Я в философиях не силен, сейчас почитал дисскусию и так и не понял из-за чего сыр-бор. Все вещи пусты от субстанционального бытия и от истинного бытия. Если говорить о каком-то мысленном образе то его пустотность и так налицо. Может, кто-то объяснит, из-за чего спор.


Спор был на тему, можно ли называть чужие умы "пустыми", и в то же время не отрицать их существование. Я, на основании того, что "шуньята" не  может пониматься вне номинализма, то есть "пустое" означает "не данное никак, кроме как конструкт в уме" утверждаю, что по этой причине, чтобы не стать солипсистом, требуется признавать самосуществование (то есть, независимо от нашего ума) других умов. Шубхар вчера согласился с последовательностью такого рассуждения, и привел классический довод, что он даже свой ум не считает реальным. Я на это привел тоже классическую прасангу (придирку) о лгунах. На этом собственно диспут закончился, и начался традиционный флуд.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар вчера согласился с последовательностью такого рассуждения, и привел классический довод, что он даже свой ум не считает реальным. Я на это привел тоже классическую прасангу (придирку) о лгунах. На этом собственно диспут закончился, и начался традиционный флуд.


Не обманывайте, я не соглашался с тем, что необходимо признать самосущее. С этого и разошлись еще в самом начале! А флуд начали вы, когда перестали реагировать на обсуждение и доказательства. Вы просто игнорировали это. И отвечать на ваши вопросы заданные в конце (хотя я ответил по аналогии с пустотными высказываниями) уместно тогда, когда вы ответите на мои, [/b]заданные в начале[/b]. Этого не было. Это и есть перескакивание с тем на тему. Пусть другой продолжит с вами диспут. Я устраняюсь не из невозможности доказать, а их не желания вести дискуссию грязными методами ухода от тем (не в вашей придирке дело, не обольщайтесь!). Это моя принципиальная позиция.

----------


## Huandi

> Не обманывайте, я не соглашался с тем, что необходимо признать самосущее.


Шубхар, вы спокойнее читайте, вдумчивее - я не говорил, что Вы согласились признать самосуществование. Вам столько мерещится в моих словах, что просто жутко - Хуанди, который создан в вашем уме, говорил о том, что табуретка обладает самосущестованием, и всякое такое. А ничего такого на деле не было, просто Вы невнимательны к тексту.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы не можете говорить о "предмете мысли" без обозначения предмета. Сам предмет без обозначения существовать не может. И потому я утверждаю - что он будет пуст и не иметь иной реальности, кроме как феноменальной.


Вот тут согласие с моим предыдущим по ходу темы рассуждением. И вот из этого и следует, что если не признавать бытие чужих умов как-то иначе, то есть самосуще, то придется признать их несуществующими вообще никак - ведь нам не даны все чужие умы. Да и вообще умы не даны, как непосредственные феномены.

Шубхар на это ответил, что можно не признавать самосущность других умов на том основании, что даже свой ум можно не признавать реально существующим (а другие умы известны конечно по аналогии со своим). И далее мной приводится та самая убойная прасанга, от которой прасангики в полной прострации.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, вы спокойнее читайте, вдумчивее - я не говорил, что Вы согласились признать самосуществование. Вам столько мерещится в моих словах, что просто жутко - Хуанди, который создан в вашем уме, говорил о том, что табуретка обладает самосущестованием, и всякое такое. А ничего такого на деле не было, просто Вы невнимательны к тексту.


извините, но ссылки на ваши же посты я приводил 2 раза повторно.

при этом, вы не продолжаете упорно игнорировать вопросы и не доказывать свои доводы. Типичный форумский троллинг. 

Зря думаете, что прав тот, кто оставит тут сообщение последним  :Wink: . Впрочем можете продолжать флудить.

----------


## Huandi

> извините, но ссылки на ваши же посты я приводил 2 раза повторно.


Угу, вы еще там написали, как умудрились понять мои слова. "Феномены" Вы там поняли, как "внешние объекты". И т.п. ужос. Мы вроде вчера это обсудили, и дальше разговаривали по существу. У меня ощущение, что вчера вечером писал другой человек. Вы точно один пишите с этого логина?

----------


## Echo

> Я в философиях не силен, сейчас почитал дисскусию и так и не понял из-за чего сыр-бор. Все вещи пусты от субстанционального бытия и от истинного бытия. Если говорить о каком-то мысленном образе то его пустотность и так налицо. Может, кто-то объяснит, из-за чего спор.


Вот как мне кажется ключевые моменты разногласия. Причем оба тезиса остались без ответа от оппонента.




> А я Вам объясняю (пытаюсь доказать), что на деле оно (сознание прим. Echo) для Вас самосуще. Или же Вы солипсист. Вариантов нет.


Huandi, здесь говорит о том, что отсутствие самосущности (пустотность) применима лишь к конструктам ума,  помимо этих конструктов ума есть только ум (умы), поскольку они (умы) не доступны для чувственного восприятия они  не могут быть умственными конструктами.
Если отрицать самосущность чужих умов, то это означает, что кроме собственного ума все остальное есть его конструкты - солипсизм.

На что shubhar отвечает:



> "на деле" - все дхармы пусты от самобытия, включая сознание и его компоненты.


Что означает, что нет (самосуще) как ума так и его представлений. Все существует взаимозависимо, то бишь пустотно.
Вобщем читтаматраvsмадхьмака  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> "на деле" - все дхармы пусты от самобытия, включая сознание и его компоненты.





> Что означает, что нет (самосуще) как ума так и его представлений. Все существует взаимозависимо, то бишь пустотно.


Внимание! ВСЕ ДХАРМЫ! То есть - феномены субъективного опыта! А я о чем говорил?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Сейчас буду сам с собой вести диспут за двоих.  :Smilie: 

Логичный прасангик (будь такой здесь на форуме) мог бы сказать так - раз я считаю свои дхармы пустыми, то могу сделать вывод и о пустоте дхарм других существ. На это, даже не задумываясь, та же самая прасанга - верный вывод возможен только в реальном уме, а не фиктивном. Значит, не важно, что считает тот, чей ум есть иллюзия.

----------


## Echo

> Внимание! ВСЕ ДХАРМЫ! То есть - феномены субъективного опыта! А я о чем говорил?


Это конечно бронебойно...
Но откуда вывод (если я правильно понимаю), что для меня то, что не доступно чувственному восприятию обладает самобытием?
А почему  просто - не существует?

----------


## Huandi

> Но откуда вывод (если я правильно понимаю), что для меня то, что не доступно чувственному восприятию обладает самобытием?
> А почему просто - не существует?


Про других существ - их реальность не нечто полностью доказанное, а просто признаваемое на том основании, что иначе будет дурдом.   :Smilie:  Доказательства тоже есть - у Дхармакирти. Но они такого же плана - что воззрение не противоречит нормальной логике, и из него не выводится небытие других существ. На прасангиков же это док-во не действует - так как у них собственный ум нереален.

----------


## Echo

Почему дурдом? Вот Садхак сейчас тему читает, он мне кажется сможет рассказать что это не дурдом :0)
Вобщем Huandi замечательно изложил позицию "только ума" интересно было бы послушать аргументы "срединного пути".

----------


## Huandi

У Садхака там адвайская метафизика без всякой логики  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> На прасангиков же это док-во не действует - так как у них собственный ум нереален.


Хуанди, если вы обещаете корректно вести диспут и не перепрыгивать по темам  и не игнорировать вопросы (это единственные мои к вам претензии) - я смогу это доказать. 

Т.е. что ум не реален (не самосущ) и что он НЕ не-существует (не отсутствует в принципе).

----------


## Ондрий

> Внимание! ВСЕ ДХАРМЫ! То есть - феномены субъективного опыта! А я о чем говорил?


а я о чем говорил?!!!  :Big Grin:  

только помимо этого опыта я утверждал невозможность иного бытия объектов и явлений. Вы это проигнорировали. Впрочем не будем забегать. Остановимся на (не-)реальности ума.

----------


## Huandi

> Хуанди, если вы обещаете корректно вести диспут и не перепрыгивать по темам и не игнорировать вопросы - я смогу это доказать. 
> 
> Т.е. что ум не реален (не самосущ) и что он НЕ не-существует (не отсутствует в принципе).


Пообещать больше не пить коньяк по утрам тоже надо? Пишите что хотите и как хотите - по собственному усмотрению.

Доказывать, если что, надо не не-самосущность предмета сознания, а самого факта осознанности. То есть, что предмет познания обусловлен, и осознание это предмета обуслволено им, это ясно и так. Но есть еще факт осознанности, то есть собственно сознания. Я уже говорил о различии предмета мысли и самой мысли. Надеюсь, вы это помните.

----------


## Huandi

Вот что надо далее доказывать прасангику, по ходу такого диспута - возможность делать верные умозаключения, не обладая реальным умом. То есть, не про реальность\нереальность ума рассуждать, а про верность\неверность умозаключений, так как именно к этому была придирка.

----------


## Huandi

Подожду ответа от настоящих прасангиков, и если не ответят что-то стоящее, то попробую придумать ответ за них  :Smilie: .

----------


## Huandi

Между строк:

Нагарджуна отрицал вторую половину чатушкоти, где про "одновременно существует и несуществует" (сразу реально и нереально), так как это подобно тому, как с одного боку жарить курицу, а с другого получать от нее яйца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Думаю тема пришла в софистический тупик. Ясный ответ нам могут дать только Учителя, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Huandi

> Ясный ответ нам могут дать только Учителя, на мой взгляд.


Сразу же после того, как дадут все парамиты и нирвану  :Smilie: . Что только люди не придумают, лишь бы самим не думать (с).  :Smilie:  А в тупик зашла только прасангика.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

:Smilie:  Не не думать, а принимать на веру.
Видимо я превращаюсь в православного буддиста  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Пообещать больше не пить коньяк по утрам тоже надо? Пишите что хотите и как хотите - по собственному усмотрению.


если это был ваш ответ - пишите сами. Дипутировать вы не умеете.

----------


## Huandi

Диспут же традиционное средство обучения. Особенно у них в Гелуг.  :Smilie:  Упадок-с...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Диспут же традиционное средство обучения. Особенно у них в Гелуг.  Упадок-с...


Вы с геше пробовали диспут вести прежде чем делать такие далеко идущие выводы?
Мы ребята простые, миряне, в монастыре диспуту не обучены, попробуйте с монахами из Гомана или Сера подиспутировать, причем на тибетском, прежде чем говорить подобные вещи.

----------


## Huandi

> Мы ребята простые, миряне, в монастыре диспуту не обучены


И что? Вот и учитесь, тренируясь на форуме.

----------


## Ондрий

> Между строк:
> 
> Нагарджуна отрицал вторую половину чатушкоти, где про "одновременно существует и несуществует" (сразу реально и нереально), так как это подобно тому, как с одного боку жарить курицу, а с другого получать от нее яйца.


для философов, изучающих Канта по википедии, совет:
- прежде чем искрометно газифицировать лужи, необходимо ознакомится с источниками.




> Не из себя и не из иного, *и не из того и другого*, и не без причины возникают.........


что означает только казуальность, а не онтологический статус дхарм!

фраза:



> ум не реален (*не самосущ*) и что он НЕ не-существует (*не отсутствует в принципе*).
> .


означает только одно - избегание крайностей реального существования (свабхава) и крайностей небытия (учхеда), что разумеется трудно интерпретировать, исходя из упорства в воззрении "только свабхава или только учххеда".  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Шубхар, я Вас хоть раз в этой теме обозвал как-нибудь?

----------


## Ондрий

аппелируя к идиотизму (видимо моему) - думаю да.

по моему ответу на ваши "между строк" будут возражения?

(где я вас обозвал? Вы же сами на википедию ссылку давали!)

----------


## Huandi

А что тут отвечать? Если это уже сто раз обсуждено - не-свабхава и не-небытие есть лишь феноменальное существование. Я про это  с самого начала треда пишу... Только-ум и есть только-феномены. И поэтому он, ум, реален.

----------


## Huandi

> аппелируя к идиотизму (видимо моему) - думаю да.


Вам показалось.

----------


## Ондрий

> А что тут отвечать? Если это уже сто раз обсуждено - не-свабхава и не-небытие есть лишь феноменальное существование. Я про это  с самого начала треда пишу... Только-ум и есть только-феномены. И поэтому он, ум, реален.


ну выж только что осмеяли тезис в посте "между строк" - я вам ответил что вы ошиблись выводом.




> Вам показалось.


вам тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> И что? Вот и учитесь, тренируясь на форуме.


Вы хорошо знакомы с процессом обучения диспуту в монастыре что бы давать подобные советы?

----------


## Huandi

> ну выж только что осмеяли тезис в посте "между строк" - я вам ответил что вы ошиблись выводом.


Каким выводом? Вам что-то кажется опять? 

Вы займитесь обсуждаемым тезисом лучше...

----------


## Huandi

> Вы хорошо знакомы с процессом обучения диспуту в монастыре что бы давать подобные советы?


А чем плох мой совет? Самообучение это плохо?

----------


## Dondhup

> А чем плох мой совет? Самообучение это плохо?


Вы в какой линии практикуете?
Я не нашел Нираламбанавада в поисковике.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы в какой линии практикуете?
> Я не нашел Нираламбанавада в поисковике.


Я практикую логику.

----------


## Толя

А на ведение диспутов тоже надо передачу получать? Вообще, конечно, лучше бы получить. Там наверное есть свои самайи. Читать сообщение оппонента прежде чем ответить, попытаться понять смысл прежде чем ответить, не грубить...

----------


## Dondhup

С диспутами как со всем другим - нужно изучать логику в дацане и другие дисциплины.
Это в принципе монашеский путь.

----------


## Huandi

> С диспутами как со всем другим - нужно изучать логику в дацане и другие дисциплины.
> Это в принципе монашеский путь.


То есть, кто изучает логику не  в монастыре, тот поступает плохо?

----------


## Dondhup

> Я практикую логику.


В какой из буддийских линий?

----------


## Huandi

А логика разве передается по линиям?

----------


## Dondhup

> То есть, кто изучает логику не  в монастыре, тот поступает плохо?


Я не думаю что плохо или хорошо, я думаю что учиться искусство диспута нужно у квалифицированного Учителя, а не в интернете.

----------


## Huandi

> Я не думаю что плохо или хорошо, я думаю что учиться искусство диспута нужно у квалифицированного Учителя, а не в интернете.


Так и учитесь у квалифицированного учителя, если имеете возможность. А если не имеете - чем плохо самообучение?

----------


## Ондрий

> Каким выводом? Вам что-то кажется опять? 
> Вы займитесь обсуждаемым тезисом лучше...


дядя, ты дурак? (С)

вот так и обсчаемсо.... типа "дуспут"

- 2+2=5!
- как 5? должно быть 4.
- вам все показалось, вы меня не поняли, займитесь тезисом.

Хуанди, вы неисправимый инет-тролль.

----------


## Huandi

Шубхар, о каком выводе (в каком сообщении, и каком месте) вы говорите? Про Нагарджуну и курицу - там никаких моих выводов нет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Так и учитесь у квалифицированного учителя, если имеете возможность. А если не имеете - чем плохо самообучение?


У вас есть Учитель?

----------


## Huandi

> У вас есть Учитель?


Почему Вы задаете личные вопросы? Это же оффтопик.  Учителя логики для меня - авторы текстов по логике. Устно предмет не слушал. Еще вопросы?

----------


## Dondhup

> Почему Вы задаете личные вопросы? Это же оффтопик.  Учителя логики для меня - авторы текстов по логике. Устно предмет не слушал. Еще вопросы?


Я не представляю как вообще Дхарму можно только по текстам изучать, тем более искусство диспута  :Smilie: 
Скоро к вам приедет наш Драгоценный Учитель  :Smilie: 

Что касается личных вопросов - вы сами спровоцировали - написали про упадок гелуг.

----------


## Huandi

> Я не представляю как вообще Дхарму можно только по текстам изучать, тем более искусство


Вы не представляете, а я представляю. Такова жизнь.




> Скоро к вам приедет наш Драгоценный Учитель


Это уже что-то из фильмов ужасов - обещаете, что вдруг кто-то ко мне приедет  :Smilie: . Что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Айвар

Строго говоря, можно говорить о бесконечном количестве живых существ, только потому, что это математическая модель. 
Поэтому такие определения как живые существа, рассматриваются вне своего рода и локи (среды обитания).
Споры возникающие из-за неправильного понимания и употребления понятий, могли бы и не возникать. Если бы ... участники четко знали границы относительной истины, например: математической модели и могли применять ее на практике. Такова логика.
Но дело в том, что люди плохо представляют себе границы относительной истины, потому что им не нравиться быть узкими специалистами, их способность к сосредоточению ограничена как в естественном (ограничение ума) так и в искуственном (образование) плане.

----------


## Huandi

> Что касается личных вопросов - вы сами спровоцировали - написали про упадок гелуг.


Я о Дхарме вообще писал, а не какой-то конкретной школе. Упадок буддийской логики и философии это наличный факт, и ему уже не одно столетие. Вы правы в том, что о всем Гелуг нельзя делать выводы по людям, написавшими тут на форуме себе эту традицию. Но этого никто и не делал.

----------


## Dondhup

> Так и учитесь у квалифицированного учителя, если имеете возможность. А если не имеете - чем плохо самообучение?


Самообучение ведет к множеству ошибок, хотя если у вас есть большие способности к аналитическому понимаю Дхармы то дело другое.

Есть тибетская пословица:

"В постели большого ученого иногда можно найти обычный труп."

----------


## Huandi

> Есть тибетская пословица:
> 
> "В постели большого ученого иногда можно найти обычный труп."


Забавная пословица. Что она означает?

----------


## Айвар

на досуге ...



> Объект отрицания в Мадхьямике Прасангике
> Какова же теория отрицания в школе Мадхьямика Прасангика? Когда вы это поймете не просто на интеллектуальном уровне, а очень отчетливо и глубоко, то, с кем бы вы ни вели диспут, вы сможете дать всесторонний ответ на возражения своего оппонента. 
> 
> Объект отрицания с точки зрения Мадхьямики Прасангики определяется как нечто, существующее со стороны объекта, вне зависимости от простого обозначения мыслью. 
> 
> Когда мы устраняем это отрицание, что остается? Всего-навсего номинальное существование. Обозначение, или название. С точки зрения Мадхьямики Прасангики, нет ничего субстанционального, и все существует только номинально. Если нет никакой субстанции, если все – лишь название, то почему мой палец, постукивающий по чашке, производит такой звук? Это не так-то просто понять. 
> 
> В Мадхьямике Прасангике за исключением просто номинального существования нет никакого существования со стороны объекта. Вместе с тем, согласно этой философской школе, каждый феномен является нам как существующий "со своей стороны", вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью.  И далее ... по ссылке


http://www.i-u.ru/biblio/archive/tinley_um/02.aspx

На всякого мудреца довольно простоты ...  это на тему пословицы.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я о Дхарме вообще писал, а не какой-то конкретной школе. Упадок буддийской логики и философии это наличный факт, и ему уже не одно столетие. Вы правы в том, что о всем Гелуг нельзя делать выводы по людям, написавшими тут на форуме себе эту традицию. Но этого никто и не делал.


Я повторяю, мы миряне, геше в работе БФ не участвуют. В гелуг большинство мирян не имеет возможности получить систематического буддийской образование. Вы же сами это прекрасно знаете. Не говоря уже о том что в целом мы неофиты, по крайней мере по отношению к этому вопросу, на русский язык методика и основные тексты адекватно не переведены.
Как вы думаете, вы бы с геше-лхарамбой смогли вести диспут на достойном уровне?

----------


## Huandi

> Объект отрицания с точки зрения Мадхьямики Прасангики определяется как нечто, существующее со стороны объекта, вне зависимости от простого обозначения мыслью. 
> 
> Когда мы устраняем это отрицание, что остается? Всего-навсего номинальное существование. Обозначение, или название. С точки зрения Мадхьямики Прасангики, нет ничего субстанционального, и все существует только номинально.


Вот отсюда и выводится, что или прасангики солипсисты, или они должны признавать неноминальное, то есть самосущее бытие чужих умов. Простая и ясная логика.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Забавная пословица. Что она означает?


А вы подумайте  :Smilie: 
Зачем монахи тренируются в диспуте?

----------


## Huandi

> Я повторяю, мы миряне, геше в работе БФ не участвуют. В гелуг большинство мирян не имеет возможности получить систематического буддийской образование. Вы же сами это прекрасно знаете. Не говоря уже о том что в целом мы неофиты, по крайней мере по отношению к этому вопросу, на русский язык методика и основные тексты адекватно не переведены.
> Как вы думаете, вы бы с геше-лхарамбой смогли вести диспут на достойном уровне?


А почему никто из геше не пишет в интернете? Это ведь позволило бы охватить намного больше людей, и принести больше пользы. Насчет диспута - зависит от его тематики. Я ведь не знаю весь буддизм целиком. Если тема мне хорошо знакома, то конечно смог бы.

----------


## Huandi

> А вы подумайте 
> Зачем монахи тренируются в диспуте?


Зачем? Вы бы просто ответили - какой смысл в пословице. Я предполагаю, там про становление радужным телом при смерти. Нет?

----------


## Ондрий

> В Мадхьямике Прасангике за исключением просто номинального существования нет никакого существования со стороны объекта


что в пустую 20 листов я ему и пытаюсь повторяясь показать. В ответ:  2+2=5

-------
Летят Петька и Чапаев в кабине пилота.
- Петька! Прибор?
- 15!
- Че 15?
- А че "прибор"?

----------


## Dondhup

> А почему никто из геше не пишет в интернете? Это ведь позволило бы охватить намного больше людей, и принести больше пользы. Насчет диспута - зависит от его тематики. Я ведь не знаю весь буддизм целиком. Если тема мне хорошо знакома, то конечно смог бы.


1. Нужно спросить у геше 
2. Вряд ли можно учить через интернет
3. В России я не знаю ни одного геше, который достаточно хорошо знает русский язык для этого

На насчет диспута с вашим участием -  если честно я сомневаюсь. 
Хотя вам виднее.
Вы знакомы с процессом обучения геше, с текстами и темами которые они изучают?

----------


## Dondhup

> Зачем? Вы бы просто ответили - какой смысл в пословице. Я предполагаю, там про становление радужным телом при смерти. Нет?


Если б мог я вам сразу смысл паринирваны объяснил, не то что пословицы, а толку то  :Smilie: 
Кроме того интернет-общение чрезвычайно ограничено, по сравнению с живым.

----------


## Huandi

> 1. Нужно спросить у геше 
> 2. Вряд ли можно учить через интернет
> 3. В России я не знаю ни одного геше, который достаточно хорошо знает русский язык для этого
> 
> На насчет диспута с вашим участием -  если честно я сомневаюсь. 
> Хотя вам виднее.
> Вы знакомы с процессом обучения геше, с текстами и темами которые они изучают?


Да. проблема с русскоязычными геше действительно большая. Геше Джампа Тинлей в России живет уже много лет. Он все еще не выучил русский? 

Насчет знакомства с процессом обучения - что-то знаю, читал, что-то конечно не знаю.

----------


## Huandi

> В Мадхьямике Прасангике за исключением просто номинального существования нет никакого существования со стороны объекта


Это равно солипсизму.  :Smilie:  Только об этом и идет речь  :Smilie: . 

Шубхар вот по всем признакам солипсист - абсолютно в своем воображении живет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы не представляете, а я представляю. Такова жизнь.
> 
> "Это уже что-то из фильмов ужасов - обещаете, что вдруг кто-то ко мне приедет . Что Вы имеете в виду?


"

В буддийской традиции практика Дхармы начинается с поиска Учителя, в Махаяне - обладающего характеристиками Учителя Махаяны изи хотя бы одной восьмой из них. И все практика достигших реализации учеников происходит под руководством Учителя. 

Буддийская практика без Учителя невозможна.


Драгоценный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче приедет в Екатеринбург с 22 по 27 декабря 2007г
Это где то недалеко от вас.

----------


## Huandi

> Драгоценный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче приедет в Екатеринбург с 22 по 27 декабря 2007г
> Это где то недалеко от вас.


Достаточно далеко - полтыщи км, примерно. А он научил бы за это время логике? Правда? Разве он едет учить логике?

----------


## Huandi

Еще раз - для прасангиков объект существует лишь номинально. Для воспринимаемых феноменов они все-таки признают их реальность, хоть и совершенно запутываются в смеси реализма с номинализмом. А вот для чужих умов они попадают в полный прасак. Так как вывод о реальности чужого ума возможен только умозаключением из реальности собственного. Так как чужие умы не даны нам чувственно, а даны лишь тела, звуки и т.п. других людей. Вот и выходит - или прасангики солипсисты (вообще-то, некоторые это даже признают), или же им придется признать неноминальное существование умов.

----------


## Толя

> Зато это умеют Будды - знание всех ЖС.


Это больше похоже на ад, знать все и сразу. Такое всеведение никогда не постулировалось, так как крайне противоречиво и непонятно зачем нужно. Но таже в таком случае знание 4БИ более универсально, чем знание имени, склонностей и прочего, что второстепенно и ситуационно. В большую часть времени такое знание бесполезно.




> Это справедливо для существ с пока-ограниченным познанием. Для будд это ограничение снимается. Иначе будды - это такие ограниченные существа, у которых процесс "познания" ЖС еще не закончился. Т.е. он расширяет круг "знакомых" ЖС и их "спасает", а остальные ждут своей очереди, пока их "познает" некий дежурный сменщик-Будда. Получается Дхарма-по-блату (по-знакомству)


Вы ограничение выводите по признаку "знает не все на свете"? А Будда знал сопромат? 




> момент. Вот тут надо становиться. Если ЖС бесконечное множество и Будд бесконечное множество - это справедливо, ибо число разных состояний эелементов бесконечного множества - так же бесконечно. Т.е. причины и условия могут не сойтись. Об этом я говорил выше.


Вы из того, что достоверно не известно (бесконечность) выводите, что причины и условия могут и не сойтись. Из того, что причины и условия не сошлись, бесконечность так же не выводится. Вы не возражаете на мой тезис, что (1) ошибочно от безначальности сансары , заключать к бесконечности времени (так как это разные вещи), а потом к ограниченному времени практики Дхармы, так как Дхарма практикуется не на время (2) у вас получается, что сансара безначальна сама по себе без существ, у которых время ограничено, хотя сами жс - это и есть сансара. Они и есть эта безначальность. Поэтому ошибочно разделять существ и сансару (как буд-то 12пс могут быть без существ). И именно из ПС выводится безначальность, безначальность по условиям, а не по времени, которое есть конструкт. Время буддизма - кшана.




> и обратно, если число ЖС конечно а сансара безначальна (по времени), то т.о. число состояний конечного кол-ва элементов, при достаточно длительном времени - повторится т.к. По-русски - если кол-во ЖС конечно, а сансара не имеет начала, то с необходимостью каждое ЖС попадет в те условия (при наличии причин, достаточных для пробуждения), котрые позволят успешно пройти весь путь. Условия же - это тоже цепочка предыдущих причин. Логически причины и условия - схожы по свойствам - генезису.


Я до сих пор не пойму, как вы из безначальности причин и условий вывели бесконечность *времени* сансары и отдельно бесконечность количества жс.  И обосновываете эту бесконечность тем, что причины и условия могли в бесконечности тоже не сойтись. 




> Другой пример из физики - некий объем заполнен конечным кол-вом разных молекул. Броуновское движение молекул, при достаточно длительном времени (стремящемуся в бесконечность), позволит им сложиться в телевизор. Теория вероятностей и физика это не запрещают. Это очевидные выводы. Время затрачиваемое на полный цикл повтора состояний - называется "период стохастической функции". Он всегда конечен при конечном кол-ве элементов.
> 
> Есть. Есть бесконечно время "жизни" ограниченного кол-ва частиц. При этом их "движения" подчиняются закону причины-следствия (классич. физика) и с необходимостью, при данных условиях задачи (время бесконечно), конечное число частиц будут принимать бесконечное кол-во конфигураций. Могут собраться в телевизор, бабушку Удава и ёжика в тумане.


А эти частицы могут сложиться в праджню? Или в понимание 4БИ? И из каких частиц они состоят? Самим то не смешно?




> вы тут ограничиваете существо предоставляя его самому себе, как будто-бы будд нет вовсе. Тогда этот вывод был бы справедлив. Будды будучи трансцендентыми сансаре - помогают с условиями. Приходят - учат используя искусные средства при котором ЖС не важно за какое время пробуждается.


А жс и так предоставлены самим себе, так как путь Будды за них не проходят, а отсутствие будд я нигде не постулировал как непрепятствующее условие. Как из того, что существо предоставлено самому себе следует, что мой тезис освобождения не по условию временного промежутка - несправедлив?. Так же, то, что Будды помогают с условиями, нисколько не опровергает то, что освобождаются не по времени, а по устранению неведения и клеш.  А последнее предложение к чему?




> В противном случае - при конечном кол-ве ЖС и бесконечном времени их существования - они сами бы рано или поздно достигли бы пробуждения и Будды-Учителя были бы не нужны вовсе.


Ага. Атомы сложились бы в праджню, в Будду и в учеников.... Самим то не смешно? Хотя было и такое ложное воззрение о том, что после скольки-то кальп существа сами освобождаются. Более того, наличие учителя Будды зачем то выкинули...




> Это было бы так, если бодхисаттва был бы обычным существом имеющим ограничивающие ЖЕЛАНИЯ. Он свободен от этого. Деяния Будд считаются спонтанными. Их сострадание и деятельность не вызваны "жаждой для себя".


Будда учит, в нирване с остатком, но если он намерен длить свое существование далее, то получаются проблемы.

И спонтанно - это как? Самопроизвольно?




> Через эмпирику прямого вИдения обычным существом - бесконечного кол-ва ЖС нельзя. Я этого и не утверждал. Я описал логические проблемы, которые с необходимостью появятся, если считать сансару имеющей начало и/или число ЖС - конечным.


-я не утверждал, что у нее было начало
-при бесконечности времени и количества проблем еще больше
-логические проблемы вами не показаны, так как вы принимаете как аксиому - бесконечное время, из него вы выводите, что дхармы сами сложаться в Будду, жс,  учение и освобождение по-любому или не сложаться... Но ограниченное чило неосвободившихся вы наблюдаете,  поэтому надо допустить бесконечность жс.... 

Может, действительно стареете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Считать количество ЖС то же самое, что считать количество песчинок. Конечно никто из нас не сможет подсчитать даже их примерное количество. Но думаю очевидно, что количество песчинок все же ограничено. Количество песчинок в Ганге огромно, но ограничено. Точно так же количество песчинок на Земле ограничено. На других планетах их количество тоже будет ограничено. Следовательно в нашей Галактике их кол-во тоже будет ограничено и т.д. 
Некоторые вещи мы просто не можем посчитать и объяснить нашими 6 органами чувств и интеллектом. Из-за невозможности посчитать и объяснить мы ставим ярлыки: вечное/невечное, бесконечное/конечное... А это в свою очередь и обуславливает вращение в сансаре, цепляние, страдание. Все великие Учителя Дхармы предупреждали об опастности следования крайним взглядам. 
Чем пытаться понять такие сложные вещи сознанием, находящимся под властью неведения, лучше направить все усилия к тому, чтобы уничтожить само неведение  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Кстати, о солипсистах. Для них проблема количества живых существ вообще снимается. Хорошее воозрение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Битва Титанов какая-то  :Smilie:  Все живые существа подлежат немедленной инвентаризации!

----------


## Ersh

Я бы сказал, воскресная схватка двух йокодзун...

----------


## Ондрий

> Это равно солипсизму.  Только об этом и идет речь . 
> 
> Шубхар вот по всем признакам солипсист - абсолютно в своем воображении живет.


А у вас впадение в этернализм и упорство в игнорировании ответов.

Это вульгарное понимание. Если бы вы вели честно дискуссию - это можно было опровергнуть, однако не стану метать бисер, ибо это все равно будет проигнорировано.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это больше похоже на ад, знать все и сразу.


органиченному Жс такое может вполне показаться.





> А эти частицы могут сложиться в праджню? Или в понимание 4БИ? И из каких частиц они состоят? Самим то не смешно?


не смешно. Пример с частицами - упрощенная модель разомкнутых множеств.





> Ага. Атомы сложились бы в праджню, в Будду и в учеников.... Самим то не смешно? Хотя было и такое ложное воззрение о том, что после скольки-то кальп существа сами освобождаются.


сегодня петросяна показывали?

это я и декларировал как раз как вытекающую проблему из бесконечного множества.




> Более того, наличие учителя Будды зачем то выкинули...


Если вы внимательно читали - то как раз наличие будды необходимо.




> И спонтанно - это как? Самопроизвольно?


угу.. не поверите, но это так. см. теорию.

в сухом остатке убедительно не доказано, что при бесконечной по времени сансаре и конечном кол-ве ЖС все ЖС двно должны были бы стать буддами.

----------


## Ондрий

> -я не утверждал, что у нее было начало


отлично. сансара имела начало... дальше вопросов нет. Это к Яхве попрошу. Он спец в этих делах.

это не битва йокодзун, это сходка надомных логиков-тиртиков какая-то!

----------


## Dondhup

> Я бы сказал, воскресная схватка двух йокодзун...


Почему у тебя сообщение серого какого то цвета, все хотел спросить или у меня браузер глючит? Раньше такого не было, а сейчас видно плохо стало.

----------


## Ersh

> Почему у тебя сообщение серого какого то цвета, все хотел спросить или у меня браузер глючит? Раньше такого не было, а сейчас видно плохо стало.


Это значит,что сообщение носит необязательный характер, и к теме напрямую не относится. Новая мода такая на   Форуме.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это значит,что сообщение носит необязательный характер, и к теме напрямую не относится. Новая мода такая на   Форуме.


А как его делать?

----------


## Huandi

> Это вульгарное понимание. Если бы вы вели честно дискуссию - это можно было опровергнуть, однако не стану метать бисер, ибо это все равно будет проигнорировано.


Вы совершенно зря апеллируете к моей якобы нечестности и к игнорированию неких ваших несуществующих "ответов". Если бы ответы были, то они бы были.

А вот чтобы умудриться вычитать вот в этом сооббщении утверждение о наличии свабхавы у табуретки*, и потом 10 страниц в этом упрекать, надо конечно быть титаном.. титаном флуда и флэйма.

*О том, что и так понятно: Если в сообщении написано о свабхаве, то не значит, что она там утверждается. Там написано о том, что является действительным предметом для дальнейшего рассуждения о наличии или отсутствии у него свабхавы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы с геше пробовали диспут вести прежде чем делать такие далеко идущие выводы?
> Мы ребята простые, миряне, в монастыре диспуту не обучены, попробуйте с монахами из Гомана или Сера подиспутировать, причем на тибетском, прежде чем говорить подобные вещи.


Геше Джамьян Кьенце в свое время очень удивлялся, почему ему не задают вопросов, достойных диспута. 

- Почему вы не спрашиваете: "Геше-ла, почему вы считаете что я обладаю природой Будды"?

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые собеседники... А зачем вообще знать количество живых существ? Имхо, это из серии лечения порока сердца у нерожденного ребенка бесплодной женщины.

----------


## Sadhak

Живые существа, это очевидно всегда нечто сознательное, т.е. воспринимающее? Если нет осознанности и восприятия, то нельзя сказать о  наличии живого существа в данный момент. Органику, т.е. труп, тело, колбасу или любой другой объект, который был или будет сознательным мы ведь живым существом не назовем? Тогда живых существ в каждый момент ровно столько, сколько в этот же момент "очагов осознанности". Это явно неодинаковая в каждый миг цифра и понятно, что она не может быть константой или быть сведена к бухгалтерскому приходу-расходу. 
Поскольку непрерывности сознательности нет, непонятно вообще почему мы пытаемся проследить некую цепочку событий и метаморфоз сопровождающих выделенную нами совокупность, порождающую все новые. Виноград в течении определенного времени превратился в вино, самогон, гниль, кал и мочу - едва ли все это можно назвать реинкорнацией винограда. Живое сознательное существо ежесекундно создает причины для каких-то событий, в том числе засыпая для появление нового "очага сознательности" утром или умирая для появления подобного в бардо. Наличие лишь общих воспоминаний в памяти или практически того же набора молекул не является основанием для отождествления новой возникшей точки сознательности с прошлой. Что же мы тогда считаем?

----------


## Ersh

> А как его делать?


Сверху над окошком, где пишешь, есть окошечко с подчеркнутой буквой А. Выделяешь текст, и задаешь его цвет.

----------


## Толя

> органиченному Жс такое может вполне показаться.


Такое всеведение было у джайнов, если что. Получается что у Будды есть бесконечное знание обо всех жс, тогда как он общается с их ограниченным числов. Бесконечная бесполезность. гы.




> ]не смешно. Пример с частицами - упрощенная модель разомкнутых множеств.


Так они складываюся в праджню или нет?




> ]сегодня петросяна показывали?
> это я и декларировал как раз как вытекающую проблему из бесконечного множества.


Похоже, что действительно показывали. Кроме вас кто-то еще "логично" выводил бесконечность?




> ]Если вы внимательно читали - то как раз наличие будды необходимо.


Вы это примените к себе и покажите, как из моего поста о том, что Дхарма не практикуется на время вытекает ваш вывод о том, что при таких условиях Будда не нужен. Моя реплика - Будду зачем-то выкинули была про это. Так что упоминание вами внимательности скорее похоже на шутку.




> ]угу.. не поверите, но это так. см. теорию.


Что за теория? Что там за слово на тиб\санскрите? 




> ]в сухом остатке убедительно не доказано, что при бесконечной по времени сансаре и конечном кол-ве ЖС все ЖС двно должны были бы стать буддами.


Вы ни бесконечность времени ни конечность\бесконечность существ еще никак не вывели из ПС. И говорите, что это не доказано... Ваши фантазии действительно не доказаны. +5.




> я не утверждал, что у нее было начало





> ]отлично. сансара имела начало... дальше вопросов нет. Это к Яхве попрошу. Он спец в этих делах.
> 
> это не битва йокодзун, это сходка надомных логиков-тиртиков какая-то!


Шубхар, я вообще удивляюсь, насколько спесиво вы разговариваете с собеседниками, умудряясь их оскорблять... Это вас ринпоче и геше так научили беседовать? Вы даже не утруждаете себя прочтением сообщений. В принципе вы садитесь в лужу почти в каждом посте. Надо как-то развивать внимание, если учеба была бесполезна.

Помните вы недавно сказали "дядя, ты дурак? (с)"? Путаница в голове вследствие недоброжелательного отношения это действительно грустно.

Как из моего утверждения, что с моей стороны отсутствовал тезис о начале сансары, вы выводите, что начало у нее было? Вам самим -то не стыдно во столько лет, не читать, что вам пишут? Это следствие многолетней практики тибетского буддизма? И еще называете меня тиртхиком за отсутствующий у меня тезис, который ни с того ни с сего появляется у вас... в вашем то возрасте и при собственном плачевном состоянии мышления такие выпады неоправданы и выглядят абсурдно...... упадок-с...

----------


## Dondhup

> Геше Джамьян Кьенце в свое время очень удивлялся, почему ему не задают вопросов, достойных диспута. 
> 
> - Почему вы не спрашиваете: "Геше-ла, почему вы считаете что я обладаю природой Будды"?


Обычно диспут с гешела получался крайне коротким  :Smilie: 
За отсутствием аргументов со стороны оппонента  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

:Smilie:  


> что в пустую 20 листов я ему и пытаюсь повторяясь показать. В ответ:  2+2=5
> 
> -------
> Летят Петька и Чапаев в кабине пилота.
> - Петька! Прибор?
> - 15!
> - Че 15?
> - А че "прибор"?


Так дело не в том, кто и что знает, а в том как это знание применяется на практике. Беседа это практика. Если вы прочитали статью полностью, то наверно обратили внимание на следующую фразу:



> Когда учение буддизма впервые распространилось в Тибете, вначале оно было очень чистым, но со временем пришло в упадок. Такова природа всего существующего: все меняется к худшему. Поэтому к тому времени, когда в Тибет пришел лама Цонкапа, было очень сложно что-либо говорить о критериях достоверности в Мадхьямике Прасангике. Некоторые мастера считали, что в Мадхьямике Прасангике нет ничего установленного. Другие утверждали, что эта школа не признает относительную достоверность. Дело в том, что такое понятие как "достоверность" предполагает наличие определенных критериев этой достоверности, но об этом в данном случае говорить было непросто, потому что Мадхьямика Прасангика не признает ни собственных характеристик явлений, ни их самобытия. Что же тогда может являться критерием достоверности? Это очень тонкий момент. Лама Цонкапа объяснил, что в Мадхьямике Прасангике совершенно точно есть относительная достоверность, а также критерии этой достоверности. Но в отличие от всех низших школ, в Прасангике критерии достоверности основаны не на собственных характеристиках. У нее другие критерии. На основании коренных текстов лама Цонкапа очень детально рассмотрел этот вопрос. В частности, он указал на тот факт, что если бы в Мадхьямике Прасангике не было относительной достоверности, она не могла бы вести речь об относительной истине. И тогда Прасангика – высшая философская школа буддизма – противоречила бы обычной мирской достоверности. В коренном тексте Чандракирти сказано, что Мадхьямика Прасангика не противоречит обычной достоверности в мирском ее понимании. Если нечто противоречит "бытовой" достоверности, это нечто должно быть ложным. 
> 
> Несмотря на то, что дважды два – четыре, я слышал, что в России есть люди, которые утверждают, что дважды два – пять, и что это какая-то запредельно высокая теория. Мне не нравятся подобные теории, потому что они могут свести людей с ума. Не верьте теориям, противоречащим мирской достоверности – даже если они принадлежат величайшему на свете учителю. Сам Будда сказал: "Опирайтесь не на человека, а на то учение, которое он дает". Это не имеет отношения к преданности гуру. Я очень почитал своего духовного наставника, но нередко вел с ним диспуты и в некоторых положениях с ним не соглашался. Но при этом я не говорю, что он был не прав. Я говорю, что я не мог этого понять, поэтому не принимал этого.


Вы должны воспринимать Хуанди номинально, а не считать его заблуждающимся человеком.  :Smilie:   По-моему именно это, он и пытается вам доказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Даже самые отъявленные солипсисты совершенно адекватны на бытовом уровне.  У них чаще всего хватает ума не убивать всех людей, которых они считают иллюзией, и даже не спрыгивать с иллюзорного небоскреба. Поэтому, никто не обсуждает некий "бытовой уровень", а обсуждается всегда именно само воззрение, то есть его "высшая" часть.

----------


## Айвар

> Кстати, о солипсистах. Для них проблема количества живых существ вообще снимается. Хорошее воозрение.


 :Smilie:  Количество живых существ, это по сути дела мантра. Качество это другая ступень ... практики.
Мадхьямика Прасангика не может являться солипсизмом, по той простой причине, что другой номинален, а значит не рассматривается как имеющий или неимеющий ум (сознание).

----------


## Skyku

> Может ли увеличиваться колличество живых существ, согласно буддизму?


Если живое существо не является цельным и вечным, а состоящим из элементов - агрегатным - то почему бы количеству живых существ не изменяться?

Таким образом ответ лежит в вопросе:
Является ли живое существо цельным и вечным согласно буддизму?

----------


## Huandi

Дхармы из одного потока в другой не переходят, и на несколько он расщепляться не может.

----------


## Skyku

> Дхармы из одного потока в другой не переходят, и на несколько он расщепляться не может.


То есть поток - это живое существо?
Значит, согласно буддизму - поток целен и вечен?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть поток - это живое существо?
> Значит, согласно буддизму - поток целен и вечен?


"Живое существо" это расхожий перевод в частности и для сантана (санск. поток).  Условно вечен. В том смысле, что без следования Дхарме он никогда не остановится.

----------


## Skyku

> "Живое существо" это расхожий перевод  ...


Ну тогда согласно буддизму новых существ появится не может. А только уменьшаться.

Непонятно только, как они появляются тогда, с какого момента прекращается их увеличение = расщепление на несколько потоков.

----------


## Huandi

В буддизме данный вопрос просто не рассматривается. Почему - я написал в начале треда.

----------


## Skyku

> В буддизме данный вопрос просто не рассматривается.


Вернее будет так - 
Вы не нашли ответ.
Либо так: Вы не поняли как в буддизме рассматривается.
Потому что если - "поток на несколько он расщепляться не может" - тогда и существ - нет. И приходим мы к адвайта-веданте, где есть одно существ-поток. И всегда так и было, раз не указано обратное.

Но тогда и вот это - "Условно вечен. В том смысле, что без следования Дхарме он никогда не остановится." - что значит кроме слов?
И что такое - условно вечен? И почему отрицаете условия для расщепления потока и перехода дхарм из одного в другой?

----------


## PampKin Head

На момент выздоровления вопрос о целебных пилюлях, их форме, количестве, качествах, являются ли они плацебо - снимается.

Аналогично и с количеством живых существ, нуждающихся в спасении.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы не нашли ответ.
> Либо так: Вы не поняли как в буддизме рассматривается.


Вот так: я знаю почему этого ответа нет, и почему не рассматривается. 




> И что такое - условно вечен?


Условно - так как может быть прекращен в результате следования Дхарме. Иначе же - циклы рождений вечны, потому что всегда будут новые рождения, пока не прервана их причина. А сама она прерваться не может.




> И почему отрицаете условия для расщепления потока и перехода дхарм из одного в другой?


Потому что это следует из определения, что такое дхармы  :Smilie: .

----------


## Skyku

> Аналогично и с количеством живых существ, нуждающихся в спасении.


Нет, не аналогично.
Потому что касается свойств "сантана", "живого существа".
А вот от этих то свойств набор лекарств, плацебо и прочая может весьма отличаться.
Например может оказаться что "прекращение в результате следования Дхарме" следует всего лишь из определения.

Ну примерно как - "Библия по собственному определению боговдохновенна, а потому - истинна" 
 :Wink:

----------


## Айвар

> Дхармы из одного потока в другой не переходят, и на несколько он расщепляться не может.


Я отвечу, если вы скажите откуда вы взяли эту догму. :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Тогда получиться, что жажда, испытываемая вами, приведет меня к соответствующим действиям, а их следствия будет испытывать кто-то третий. Можно, например, сказать, что чья-то жажда привела  к отсутствию хлеба в магазине, я расстроился и обругал знакомого, который испытал следствия жадности первого человека. Но это опровергается тем, что причина моего страдания - моя собственная жажда, а отсутствие хлеба лишь условие, которое не обязательно приведет к страданиям. Обругал знакомого я по причине своего гнева, а он испытал страдания, вызванные своими заморочками. Различением на приятное и неприятное, вместо благого и неблагого, например. Свои, тут не в смысле обладателя, а как невозможность возникновения следствий из несоответствующих причин. Можно даже сказать, я думаю, что это такая буддийская индивидуальность.

----------


## Skyku

> Тогда получиться, что жажда, испытываемая вами, приведет меня к соответствующим действиям, а их следствия будет испытывать кто-то третий.


А Вы верите что совсем отдельны от меня? От моего влияния? От влияния других? То есть верите в самость?




> Но это опровергается тем, что причина моего страдания - моя собственная жажда


На примере тела - когда Вы в пустыне без воды, то действительно жажда будет Ваша. Вызвана вот только она Вами или нет? Вроде как Вами, ведь Вы же зачем-то пошли в эту пустыню. Но лишились воды как? И если бы не пошли, а просто отказались бы от воды, была бы жажда или нет?




> Свои, тут не в смысле обладателя, а как невозможность возникновения следствий из несоответствующих причин.


Это звучит убедительно. Но применимо ли к жажде-тршне?

Все опять упирается в вопрос - так что же такое Вы, Я, тот кто испытывает жажду? И чем отличается от того кто не испытывает.
И что именно испытывает жажду? В случае с телом - тело. А в случае с живым существом - "поток"?

----------


## Huandi

> Я отвечу, если вы скажите откуда вы взяли эту догму.


Это основы буддизма. Основы узнаются при изучении. Когда меня несколько лет назад заинтересовал этот вопрос, я даже спрашивал об этом у Евгения Алексеевича Торчинова. Вывод из всего изучения - нет никаких свидетельств и даже поводов полагать, чтобы хотя бы одна из школ в буддизме, могла бы считать возможным расщепление сантаны на несколько, или перехода дхарм из одной в другую. Поток есть сугубо самоидентичный и целостный континиум.

----------


## Толя

> А Вы верите что совсем отдельны от меня? От моего влияния? От влияния других? То есть верите в самость?


То, что ваш гнев не появится во мне, не говорит о самости, а о том, что это несоответствующая причина. Так же как то, что невозможность появления соответствующих вмятин на машине, не участвовавшей в дтп не говорит о том, что эта машина не является определенным собранием деталей. Как условие, ваш гнев возможен, но тут уже задействованы восприятия, ассоциативные цепочки, предположения - мои, опять же. И будь они другие - я бы не гневался. 




> На примере тела - когда Вы в пустыне без воды, то действительно жажда будет Ваша. Вызвана вот только она Вами или нет? Вроде как Вами, ведь Вы же зачем-то пошли в эту пустыню. Но лишились воды как? И если бы не пошли, а просто отказались бы от воды, была бы жажда или нет?


Если бы мне было нечего пить, то у меня появилась бы жажда. А не у вас. Причин жажды вообще нету. Все зависит от цели. Если она заключается в том, чтобы любой ценой продлить существование, то причиной будет скорее всего отсутствие воды. Если цель - расстроиться в путешевствии, то причина - поход в пустыню, если - разозлиться на маму, то причина всех злоключений - мама... Архат, возможно, будет размышлять об этом, как о примере возникновения страдания из неведения.  Нужно определять значимое, я считаю, а не вообще. 




> Это звучит убедительно. Но применимо ли к жажде-тршне?


У вас же не появляется жажда вследствие моего неведения? И вы же не рождаетесь, вследствие моей жажды?




> Все опять упирается в вопрос - так что же такое Вы, Я, тот кто испытывает жажду? И чем отличается от того кто не испытывает.
> И что именно испытывает жажду? В случае с телом - тело. А в случае с живым существом - "поток"?


Тело - это познание, я так считаю. А оно есть собрание условий. Наличие неизменного ядра не необходимо повозке чтобы ехать. Но, невозможность нового рождения от чужого неведения, когда все причины для него (рождения) у вас прекращены, не говорит о свабхаве (в том понимании, как ее опровергают). То есть отсутствие возможности происхождения следствия из несоответствующей причины, не утверждает самосущность. Как то, что моя корова не родит, по причине беременности соседской, не утверждает независимость моей коровы от причин и условий.

----------


## Sadhak

> нет никаких свидетельств и даже поводов полагать, чтобы хотя бы одна из школ в буддизме, могла бы считать возможным расщепление сантаны на несколько, или перехода дхарм из одной в другую. Поток есть сугубо самоидентичный и целостный континиум


Хмм.. Я неоднократно встречал слова буддийских учителей о возможности нескольких эманаций, т.е. несколько одновременно существующих реинкорнаций. Кармапы, к примеру. Чем это может быть кроме как "расщепления потока дхарм" на несколько?
Кроме того, если такое "расщепление" невозможно, то определено есть некая сила этому препятствующая и скрепляющая этот поток намертво или даже тогда логичнее уж предположить наличие цельной сущности, причем независимой от всего остального, иначе почему она не может взаимодействовать, меняться образуя новые? Что-то типа реки, которая течет меняясь сама в себе, но не смешиваясь с другими и не образуя новые. Даже океанское течение являясь условно постоянной вещью, взаимодействует с водой океана или другими течениями, сливаясь, образуя новые и прочее - т.е. не является "самоидентичным и целостным континиумом".
Из параллельных близких к теме тредов, в которых я не имею доступа, но есть что сказать по этому поводу  :Smilie:  :



> Через это доказывается наличие алая-виджняны - у Асанги вроде. Там диспут с хинаянином, отрицающим алая-виджняну - откуда берется сознание после его перерыва. То есть, сам перерыв в сознании очевиден для обоих диспутантов.


Я долго обжевывал про себя эту тему и  сейчас думаю, что в этом вопросе необязательно или даже нет необходимости "плодить новые сущности" вводя понятие алаи-виджняны. В случае признания перерыва в осознанности при одновременном настаивании на целостности и непрерывности сознания, а значит и наличия "самоидентичного и целостного континиума", т.е. некого ума, "меня" и прочего, что "реинкорнирует" и что мы обычно в это вкладываем - получаются совершенно жутчайшие парадоксы. 
Если есть некая никогда не исчезающая первичная осознанность, ясный свет ума, ригпа и т.д., которая может заслоняться чем-то в моменты очевидного прерывания осознанности, то уж тогда должно присутствовать осознавание этой преграды или помехи, чего не проиходит, а значит такой первичной и никогда не прерываемой, неизменной осознанности просто нет. Как из этого можно выкрутиться не вводя понятие некой потенциальности, алаи-виджняны, которая получается так же лишена осознанности? Отрицанием перерыва! Отрицанием "самоидентичного и целостного континиума"! Нет ни единого мига, которое бы было лишено осознанности, иначе кто может это отсутствие зафиксировать? Но это не обязательно именно "мое" осознавание. "Моего" нет, есть соседнее. Мы присваиваем факту осознанности этот лейбл "мое" на основании его содержимого - памяти. Кроме этого в нем ничего такого нет, что могло бы четко отделить вот эту мою осознаннсоть от соседней, наличие которой мы выводим логически на основании "собственной". Тогда никаого перерыва или тем более потери сознания нет, не бывает и быть не может в принципе - оно постоянно есть, но не факт, что именно с тем содержимым и набором "памяти", которое позволяет уму идентифицировать его как "я". В любой момент времени есть осознанность и сознание и не мыслимо даже сущестование хть мига в его отсутствие. Не знаю, понятно ли выразил мысль.

По другой теме, я писал уже это в ПС, но хотел бы изложить свое понимание вопроса на общем форуме:



> Почему, если первопричина возникла беспричинно, то она не может функционировать??? Я не вижу логической связки между этой посылкой и этим заключением. Одно из второго не следует, по крайней мере без дополнительных логических звеньев - посылок. 
> Почему выделяют только объекты 1) функциональные, которые порождаются и порождают 2) постоянные, которые не имеют причины и вечны? Почему не может быть явления, которое не имело причины, вечно, но при этом может порождать и быть причиной для других явлений?


Чтобы функционировать нужно взаимодействовать с чем-то еще, иначе как мы эту вещь вообще вопринять можем или знать о ее сущестовании? Если же мы знаем о ней и восприняли ее, то уже связаны с ней цепочкой причинности - мы обуславливаем друг друга, являясь причиной для ее функционирования, а значит эта вещь не могла вообще появиться беспричинно. Необусловленная нами вещь для нас невидима, недоступна для восприятия или анализа вообще. Беспричинная вещь не может быть нами даже рассмотрена, поскольку у нас с ней нет общих точек для взаимодействия, а тем более функционировать, подразумевающеее по определению взаимообусловленность.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хмм.. Я неоднократно встречал слова буддийских учителей о возможности нескольких эманаций, т.е. несколько одновременно существующих реинкорнаций. Кармапы, к примеру. Чем это может быть кроме как "расщепления потока дхарм" на несколько?


Тибетский буддизм - удивительная вещь. С учетом того, что Ринпоче может быть и воплощением (термин "воплощение" указывает на сознательное участие в процедуре "перерождения") нескольких Наставников прошлого, можно предположить принципиальную возможность конкатенации!

Тогда требуется учение о том, каким образом достигнуть конкатенации с определенным персонажем.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Таким образом ответ лежит в вопросе:
> Является ли живое существо цельным и вечным согласно буддизму?


Кстати, по поводу неделимости живых существ. Известный факт, что разрезание дождевого червя пополам может привести к появлению двух червей.

----------


## Вова Л.

> В буддизме данный вопрос просто не рассматривается. Почему - я написал в начале треда.


Вы написали, что этого умом не понять. Но будда говорил много вещей, до которых сами бы мы никогда не додумались никакой логикой.

----------


## Skyku

> Причин жажды вообще нету. Все зависит от цели. Если она заключается в том, чтобы любой ценой продлить существование, то причиной будет скорее всего отсутствие воды. Если цель - расстроиться в путешевствии, то причина - поход в пустыню, если - разозлиться на маму, то причина всех злоключений - мама...


Вы исключаете кармическую предопределенность. 

Мне же ближе вот этот взгляд у Говинды:



> Если интенсивность чувственного впечатления мала (паритта) (или "очень мала" (атипаритта)), то процесс совершается чисто функционально, т.е. ни полное познание, ни апперцепция (джавана) и, следовательно, никакое ментальное объединение, никакое решение или ментальное действие (камма), в смысле утверждения или отрицания (а на их основе и будущие положительные или отрицательные тенденции – санкхара), не могут быть созданы. Таким образом, джавана является кармически решающей функцией, которая определяет будущее: она суть активный аспект кармы, означающий свободную волю, тогда как все предшествующие функции (которые по отдельности проявляются в каждом "малом" процессе восприятия) определяются предшествующими перцептивными (джавана) моментами либо из настоящей, либо из прошлой жизни (предрасположенности, характер, санкхара) и *образуют пассивный аспект сознания, причинно-ограниченный и не доступный свободной воле*.
> ...
> Но идея аничча отрицает не "существование" вещей, а только их перманентность, и точно так же идея анатта утверждает не отсутствие "самости", а отсутствие неизменной "самости", непрестанно существующей как самостоятельная единица. *В действительности именно идея анатта гарантирует возможность развития и роста индивидуальности, показывая, что "я" или "самость" являются не абсолютными величинами, но обозначениями относительных пределов, созданных самим индивидуумом в соответствии с уровнем его знания.* Первобытный человек ощущал тело как свою "самость", более развитый человек принимает за "я" свои чувства или свои ментальные функции. Но Будда не рассматривает ни тело, ни разум как свою "самость", зная их относительность и взаимозависимость.
> ссылка





> Известный факт, что разрезание дождевго червя пополам может привести к появлению двух червей.


Вот уж и нет  :Smilie: 




> ДОЖДЕВОЙ ЧЕРВЬ  
> _Если дождевого червя разрезать, обе половинки продолжают жить._
> 
>       Если червя разрезать пополам, продолжает жить лишь его передняя часть. У задней части в рассеченном месте образуется хвост, так что у нее появляется два хвоста. Но головы у нее нет, питаться она не может, поэтому неминуемо погибает.  
>       Если же отрезать только небольшую переднюю часть червя, то она погибнет, а в месте разреза вырастает новая голова, и червь продолжает жить. Дело в том, что при этом не будут повреждены органы регенерации, которые расположены между 9 и 15 сегментами червя (все его тело может содержать до 180 сегментов).  
> "500 ложных мнений, логических ошибок и предубеждений" Вальтер КРЕМЕР, Гетц ТРЕНКЛЕР


Хороший пример обобщенного знания - по сути заблуждения  :Wink: 

Вот так оно подобно и в обсуждаемом вопросе - не все так просто и с неделимостью потока, и с запретом на перход дхарм.

----------


## Толя

> Вы исключаете кармическую предопределенность.


Вы можете этот тезис  развернуть? Как рассмотрение причин в контексте цели исключает кармическую предопределенность и что вы под этим понимаете? 




> Мне же ближе вот этот взгляд у Говинды:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Если интенсивность чувственного впечатления мала (паритта) (или "очень мала" (атипаритта)), то процесс совершается чисто функционально, т.е. ни полное познание, ни апперцепция (джавана) и, следовательно, никакое ментальное объединение, никакое решение или ментальное действие (камма), в смысле утверждения или отрицания (а на их основе и будущие положительные или отрицательные тенденции – санкхара), не могут быть созданы. Таким образом, джавана является кармически решающей функцией, которая определяет будущее: она суть активный аспект кармы, означающий свободную волю, тогда как все предшествующие функции (которые по отдельности проявляются в каждом "малом" процессе восприятия) определяются предшествующими перцептивными (джавана) моментами либо из настоящей, либо из прошлой жизни (предрасположенности, характер, санкхара) и образуют пассивный аспект сознания, причинно-ограниченный и не доступный свободной воле.


А вы можете своими словами сказать, что тут конкретно идет в разрез с утверждением, что причины следует определять в соответствии с целью?

----------


## Толя

> Вот так оно подобно и в обсуждаемом вопросе - не все так просто и с неделимостью потока, и с запретом на перход дхарм.


А что именно не просто? Я думал, что тот, факт, что мои восприятия никаким образом не появятся у вас даже обосновывать никак не нужно. Вы же не чувствуете вкус еды, по причине того, что ее ем я? 

Кстати, если пример с червем схож с переходом дхарм из одного потока в другой, то можно на его основе построить индийский силлогизм с примером.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Хмм.. Я неоднократно встречал слова буддийских учителей о возможности нескольких эманаций, т.е. несколько одновременно существующих реинкорнаций. Кармапы, к примеру. Чем это может быть кроме как "расщепления потока дхарм" на несколько?


В подобных случаях речь не об обычной реинкарнации, а об эманации просветлённого существа. Солнце излучает мириады лучей, не расщепляясь.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы написали, что этого умом не понять.


Я не это написал  :Smilie: .

----------


## Sadhak

> В подобных случаях речь не об обычной реинкарнации, а об эманации просветлённого существа. Солнце излучает мириады лучей, не расщепляясь.


Прекрасно, тогда вот точно так же можно объяснить ращепление "потока дхарм" обычного существа. В чем между ними разница, раз выводится принципиальная возможность подобного?

----------


## Huandi

Эманации даже не считаются живыми существами. Это своего рода нирманакайные боты.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> точно так же можно объяснить ращепление "потока дхарм" обычного существа. В чем между ними разница


В том, что обычное существо - непросветлённый поток дхарм.

----------


## Sadhak

> Эманации даже не считаются живыми существами. Это своего рода нирманакайные боты


Лишены осознанности? Роботы Дхармы?  :Smilie: . 



> В том, что обычное существо - непросветлённый поток дхарм


Для рассмотрения вопроса, уже без разницы какой именно поток дхарм. Главное, допустив возможность расщепления мы уже не можем сказать, что: "Поток есть сугубо самоидентичный и целостный континиум".
Если же мы не допускаем возможность расщепления, измненения, транформирования, умножения и прочего, то тогда очевидно настаиваем на чем-то имеющем самобытие и независимое сущестование.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Эманации даже не считаются живыми существами. Это своего рода нирманакайные боты.


Это что же, мой батя был "нирманакайным ботом"  :EEK!:

----------


## Pavel

> С таким подходом можно почти что любой вопрос отметать, как бессмысленный. а вдруг на этот вопрос *кто-то из учителей отвечал*. может, кто-то из участников форума что-то слышал, или читал по этому поводу...
> Кто сказал, что на него нельзя ответить "принципиально"?


На вопрос постоянно ли количество живых существ в мире или не постоянно есть три ответа:
1. Постоянно;
2. Непостоянно;
3. Не постоянно и не непостоянно.

Представьте себе, что каждый из этих ответов обладает своим особым запахом и скажите:

Вы по запаху выбираете учителя или согласно учителю выбираете запах?

Если Вы по запаху выбираете учителя, то помощь Вам не нужна.

Если Вы уже выбрали учителя, а теперь хотите в согласии с ним выбрать запах, то обращайтесь к нему (к учителю).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лишены осознанности? Роботы Дхармы? .


Тела сновидений.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Известный факт, что разрезание дождевго червя пополам может привести к появлению двух червей.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот уж и нет


Честно - я в книжке читал.




> Я не это написал


Вы написали, что опираясь на достоверное сознание этого определить нельзя. Но Будда учил некоторым вещам, которые нельзя определить, опираясь на достоверное сознание. Поэтому слова Будды или авторитетных учителей тоже могут многое прояснить, в этом вопросе в частности.

----------


## Pavel

> Честно - я в книжке читал.


Не расстраивайтесь. В биологии много других примеров расчленения одного организма на несколько организмов - самостоятельных, жизнеспособных и репродуктивных. К примеру, Вы можете расчленить дерево на огромное количество частей, из которых вырастить полноценные деревья. Если уж есть такое желание рассматривать подобную расчлененку, то рекомендую рассмотреть культуру тканей - это когда из любой живой части организма человека, например, можно получить культуру клеток этой ткани, в которой клетка будет самостоятельным организмом, способным размножаться. Порассуждайте на тему о том, сколько живых организмов мы получили в таком случае методом расчленения одного человека и сколькими потоками дхамм обладают теперь все эти организмы. 

Кстати, существует не сложная методика каким образом клетки культуры тканей (множество одинаковых клеток) "подтолкнуть" к объединению в единый организм с деффиренциацией клеток на ткани и органы. Вот уж есть о чем задуматься...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Если разделить дождевого червя на две части, то нет возможности сделать достоверный вывод о том, разделился ли его поток восприятия на две части.

Может быть мы будем иметь дело с двумя разными червями не только на уровне физического тела.

P.S. Существо бардо вошло в новый цикл становления, используя не совсем подходящее тело.

----------


## Pavel

> Если разделить дождевого червя на две части, то нет возможности сделать достоверный вывод о том, разделился ли его поток восприятия на две части.
> 
> Может быть мы будем иметь дело с двумя разными червями не только на уровне физического тела.


Если не иметь осознанного представления о том, по каким признакам доски могут быть объединены в понятие скамейка, то можно до бесконечности предполагать, стоя над грудой сколоченных вместе досок, скамейка это, стол, а может быть шкаф...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если не иметь осознанного представления о том, по каким признакам доски могут быть объединены в понятие скамейка, то можно до бесконечности предполагать, стоя над грудой сколоченных вместе досок, скамейка это, стол, а может быть шкаф...


Это да. Вы по каким признакам делаете вывод о том, что эти два червя - полные клоны не только на физическом уровне?

----------


## Huandi

> Это что же, мой батя был "нирманакайным ботом"


Есть разница между просто тулку и нирманакаей. Первые это почти обычные существа. А вторые это явления тех, кто уже больше не рождается.

----------


## Толя

> Если же мы не допускаем возможность расщепления, измненения, транформирования, умножения и прочего, то тогда очевидно настаиваем на чем-то имеющем самобытие и независимое сущестование.


А расщепление (как возможность, насколько я понимаю того, что один поток вдруг стал двумя и прочее) и изменение с трансформацией и умножением (как примеры анитьи) - это разное, поскольку в певом случае допускается несоответствие следствия причине, а во втором речь идет о непостоянстве. Если не допускать второе, то тогда возможно заключить к самобытию, но первое противоречит второму, так как то, чем непостоянство обосновывается - все это причины, условия, следствия и т.д. уравнивается с понятием, которое соответствия следствия причине не допускает.

Хотя про нирманакайи я тоже не совсем понимаю, что имеется ввиду. Пусть, наверное, тибетские буддисты расскажут  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> Вы написали, что опираясь на достоверное сознание этого определить нельзя. Но Будда учил некоторым вещам, которые нельзя определить, опираясь на достоверное сознание.


Будда такому не учил, так как он при этом сам опирался на достоверное знание. Из того немного о чем Будда говорил, и что обычные люди не в силах знать прямо, Будда говорил лишь то, что по сути является методиками для пробуждения. А не о всякой фигне.

----------


## Sadhak

> А расщепление (как возможность, насколько я понимаю того, что один поток вдруг стал двумя и прочее) и изменение с трансформацией и умножением (как примеры анитьи) - это разное, поскольку в певом случае допускается несоответствие следствия причине, а во втором речь идет о непостоянстве.


Где тут несоответствие следствия причине? Не понял. Один объект создает множество причин для появления других. Что и чему тут не соотвествует?
Если мы держимся за постоянство потока дхарм, то как мы его вообще заметили, ведь он не может ни с чем взаимодействовать и обуславливаться чем-либо еще.
А если взаимодествует, то ни о каком его постоянстве речи и быть не может.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Будда такому не учил, так как он при этом сам опирался на достоверное знание.


Но то, что было для него достоверным знанием, не обязательно является таковым для нас. К примеру, мы бы никогда не додумались бы о трех каях, о разных бардо и прочем, если бы этого не было в учениях Будды. Так что "откровения" как источник знаний тоже приходится принимать.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Есть разница между просто тулку и нирманакаей. Первые это почти обычные существа. А вторые это явления тех, кто уже больше не рождается.


Разве тулку не является тибетским вариантом санскритского "нирманакая"?

----------


## Huandi

> Но то, что было для него достоверным знанием, не обязательно является таковым для нас. К примеру, мы бы никогда не додумались бы о трех каях, о разных бардо и прочем, если бы этого не было в учениях Будды. Так что "откровения" как источник знаний тоже приходится принимать.


Достоверное знание тем и отличается, что оно достоверно для всех. Иначе оно лажа. Если кто-то нечто не знает, это не делает само знание недостоверным.

----------


## Huandi

> Разве тулку не является тибетским вариантом санскритского "нирманакая"?


Тут ведь по сути - одни тулку это перерожденцы каких-нибудь наставников монастырей и т.п. То есть, простые люди, практиковавшие буддизм, потом переродились. И другое дело - воплощение Авалокитешвары и т.п. Это совсем другое - никто ведь не думает, что вот где-то Авалокитешвара помер, а потом родился Далай-ламой, правда?

----------


## Толя

> Где тут несоответствие следствия причине? Не понял. Один объект создает множество причин для появления других. Что и чему тут не соотвествует?


Причины - это другое, и это отличается от того, что вы заявляли до этого (про расщепление потока). Я могу создать условия\причины для рождения ребенка, например, но у него не будет ни одной моей дхармы. Это будет другой поток и в нем не появится мое неведение - вот именно это и не соответствует, отвечая на ваш вопрос. Если такое допустить, то получится что не будет противоречия в тезисе: я пребываю в неведении относительно своего сообщения, поскольку его не понял гость форума. Будда родился опять, по причине того, что в его поток попала зловредность Дэвадатты и т.д.




> Если мы держимся за постоянство потока дхарм, то как мы его вообще заметили, ведь он не может ни с чем взаимодействовать и обуславливаться чем-либо еще.
> А если взаимодествует, то ни о каком его постоянстве речи и быть не может


О постоянстве никто не говорил. Строгая связь причин и следствий - это не постоянство, иначе из того, что один куст картошки не приносит плоды в соседнем кусте картошки можно заключать о постоянстве этого куста. И допушение взаимодействия не предполагает, что вам станет больно от того, что я запнулся. 

Еще раз - от строгой связи причин и следствий не заключить к постоянству, а то взаимодействия к возможности смешивания потоков.

----------


## Айвар

> Дхармы из одного потока в другой не переходят, и на несколько он расщепляться не может.
> 
> Это основы буддизма. Основы узнаются при изучении. Когда меня несколько лет назад заинтересовал этот вопрос, я даже спрашивал об этом у Евгения Алексеевича Торчинова. Вывод из всего изучения - нет никаких свидетельств и даже поводов полагать, чтобы хотя бы одна из школ в буддизме, могла бы считать возможным расщепление сантаны на несколько, или перехода дхарм из одной в другую. Поток есть сугубо самоидентичный и целостный континиум.


Досточтимый не учил о потоке как о потоке, иначе бы сансара никогда не кончалсь, а океан ума не успокаивался.
Дхармы никогда не возникали, а потому никогда не существовали (имели самобытие). Все это сказано с точки зрения высшей реальности.

С точки зрения колесницы слушателей (Хинаяна), постоянно меняющийся поток (сантана) индивидуального сознания (читта) распределяется по классам (скандхам). Проявления психики (дхармы) используются для обозначения и описания психического процесса.

(С точки зрения Мадьямики Прасангики) Нагарджуна сказал, что "природа двойственности свойственна тому, кто отказывается признать существование двоицы".

----------


## Толя

А еще, Достопочтенный не учил о полыхающем пожаре, как о полыхающем пожаре, иначе его было бы не потушить. Гы. То есть Достопочтенный сказал - пожар есть собрание условий. Свабхавный пожар не потушить по определению. А теперь проведите дифференциацию с заявленным воззрением хинаяны. В первом случае Достопочтенный опроверг заблуждения, а во втором сказал как есть  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pavel

> Это да. Вы по каким признакам делаете вывод о том, что эти два червя - полные клоны не только на физическом уровне?


Я не делаю выводов, которые Вы хотите обсудить. Я обращаю ваше внимание на то, что, если у вас нет четких критериев распознавания "клона", то не стоит это обсуждать или мысленно разделять. Определитесь сначала с критериями распознавания.

----------


## Sadhak

> Причины - это другое, и это отличается от того, что вы заявляли до этого (про расщепление потока). Я могу создать условия\причины для рождения ребенка, например, но у него не будет ни одной моей дхармы. Это будет другой поток и в нем не появится мое неведение - вот именно это и не соответствует, отвечая на ваш вопрос.


Какая именно дхарма "моя"? На ней мой ник написан? Почему причины есть нечто "другое"? Очевидно, что могут существововать причины для ращепления сантаны, раз преценденты уже имеются и признаются всеми в виде проявлений сознательных и совершенно живых эманаций просветленных существ. Они и являются плодом причин приведших к расщеплению сантаны - причинная цепочка тут никуда не девается и никаким "другим" быть при этом не может. Какие такие "мои" дхармы при этом переходят или не переходят, если они вообще мгновенны? Это же не дележ имущества, когда наследнику что-то достается из старого, что можно было бы назвать именно "моим". Неведение и есть неведение и на каком основании его можно назвать именно "моим" неведением? По цвету, весу, объему? И потом отследить его судьбу - куда "мое" пошло, а где новое образовалось?
 Есть сантана, есть причины для ее расщепления, есть плод ее расщепления - несколько сантан. Если в сантане нет причин для появления того же неведения, значит очевидно их не будет и в будущем. Поэтому в вышеприведенном примере Будда не может родиться из-за того, что в него могла бы попасть зловредность Дэвадатты. Но это не означает, что сантана Будды принципиально не может расщепиться на несколько, если есть причины для этого.




> О постоянстве никто не говорил. Строгая связь причин и следствий - это не постоянство, иначе из того, что один куст картошки не приносит плоды в соседнем кусте картошки можно заключать о постоянстве этого куста. И допушение взаимодействия не предполагает, что вам станет больно от того, что я запнулся.


Я говорю не о постоянстве выводимой из причинности. Я говорил о постоянстве, которое выводится из неразрушимости объекта. Если поток сантаны всегда целостен, постоянен, не смешивается, не трансформирутеся каким-либо образом принципиально - значит оно постоянен, обладает собственной самостью, которая не зависит от чего-либло внешнего и не может быть обусловлена или вообще хоть как-то взаимодействовать с ним. Иначе почему мы тогда говорим, что сантана целостна и постоянна, а? А это уже явная чушь - мы нашли наконец-то что-то в мире, обладающее самобытием.

----------


## PampKin Head

Преценденты расщепления сантаны признаются далеко не всеми (см. Тхеравада).




> Неведение и есть неведение и на каком основании его можно назвать именно "моим" неведением? По цвету, весу, объему? И потом отследить его судьбу - куда "мое" пошло, а где новое образовалось?


Чьи то действия, обусловленные неведением и их последствия... Можно отследить.

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm
>>>
Так с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к *знанию, о том, как существа оставляют свою жизнь и вновь рождаются.* Очищенным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, *он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям*, _становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными_: "Поистине, почтенные, те существа, что наделены дурным поведением тела, наделены дурным поведением в речи, наделены дурным поведением разума, злословят о праведных, придерживаются ложных воззрений, с распадом тела после смерти вновь рождаются в бедствии, несчастье, страдании, аду. Те же существа, почтенные, что наделены добрым поведение тела, наделены добрым поведением в речи, наделены добрым поведением разума, не злословят о праведных, придерживаются истинных воззрений, наделены действиями, проистекающими из истинных воззрений, с распадом тела после смерти вновь рождаются в счастье, в небесном мире". – Так, очищенным божественным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, *он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными.
*
*Подобно тому, Кеваддха, как если человек, стоящий на террасе над серединой перекрестка, видит, как люди входят в дом, выходят, двигаются по проезжей дороге, сидят на середине перекрестка,* он может сказать себе: "Эти люди входят в дом, эти выходят, эти двигаются по проезжей дороге, эти сидят на середине перекрестка", – так же точно, Кеваддха, и монах с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к знанию о том, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются. Очищенный божественным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются; он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными: "Поистине, почтенные, те существа, что наделены дурным поведением тела, наделены дурным поведением в речи, наделены дурным поведением разума, злословят о праведных, придерживаются ложных воззрений, с распадом тела после смерти вновь рождаются в бедствии, несчастье, страдании, аду. Те же существа, почтенные, что наделены добрым поведением тела, наделены добрым поведением в речи, наделены добрым поведением разума, не злословят о праведных, придерживаются истинных воззрений, наделены действиями, проистекающими из истинных воззрений, с распадом тела после смерти вновь рождаются в счастье, в небесном мире". – Так, очищенным божественным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными.

Таков, Кеваддха, зримый плод отшельничества, который и прекраснее, и возвышеннее предыдущих зримых плодов отшельничества..

P.S. Кстати, о ложных и истинных воззрениях...

----------


## Huandi

> Преценденты расцепления сантаны признаются далеко не всеми (см. Тхеравада).


Да никем это не признается.

----------


## Sadhak

Есть свои большие преимущества в рассмотрении сантаны как последовательные во времени метаморфозы одного объекта, подобно тому как мы говорим о пути ручейка на пути к морю. Видна необходимость практик, соотношения причин и плода действий и т.п.
Но есть и свои преимущества в рассмотрении ручейка как не имеющего никакого самобытия и ежесекундно нового, но обусловленного предыдущим и обуславливающем будущий. Наверное, это может послужить хорошей основой для сострадания к любому жс, поскольку если нет непрерывности осознанности, то любое жс - "твоё". Вернее сознание непрерывно, но вот содержимое восприятия совершенно разное и потому нельзя четко отождествить заснувшего вчера человека с проснувшимся утром. Такой подход не позволяет уму опираться на двойственное видение и цепляться за иллюзию самобытного "я" и т.п.

----------


## Толя

> Какая именно дхарма "моя"? На ней мой ник написан? Почему причины есть нечто "другое"? Очевидно, что могут существововать причины для ращепления сантаны, раз преценденты уже имеются и признаются всеми в виде проявлений сознательных и совершенно живых эманаций просветленных существ. Они и являются плодом причин приведших к расщеплению сантаны - причинная цепочка тут никуда не девается и никаким "другим" быть при этом не может. Какие такие "мои" дхармы при этом переходят или не переходят, если они вообще мгновенны?


Садхак, я не могу по десять раз повторять одно и то же для вас, и для Скайку, который ставит вам спасибо за возражение, на которое уже отвечено ранее. "Свое неведение" это неведение, развивающееся в одном потоке, и "свое" здесь в значении связи причин и следствий. Никаких прецендентов расщепления я не допускал, это не ко мне вопрос. То, что дхармы мгновенны не значит, что они не действенны и не развиваются в причинно-следственной связи. Вот вы допускаете расщепление потока - а как дхармы удваиваются? Бац - и стало два сознания на месте одного? Ведь чтобы расщепиться им нужно удвоится или при расщеплении вы получите двух\трех инвалидов. Более того из этого можно вывести кучу противоречий.





> Это же не дележ имущества, когда наследнику что-то достается из старого, что можно было бы назвать именно "моим". Неведение и есть неведение и на каком основании его можно назвать именно "моим" неведением? По цвету, весу, объему? И потом отследить его судьбу - куда "мое" пошло, а где новое образовалось?


Идентичность - это связь соответствующих причин и следствий. А отслеживается это очень легко, если вы не учите математику, то вы же и не сможете по этой причине решить пример. Это то, что называется вашим неведением в буддизме, а не при дележе наследства.




> Есть сантана, есть причины для ее расщепления, есть плод ее расщепления - несколько сантан. Если в сантане нет причин для появления того же неведения, значит очевидно их не будет и в будущем. Поэтому в вышеприведенном примере Будда не может родиться из-за того, что в него могла бы попасть зловредность Дэвадатты. Но это не означает, что сантана Будды принципиально не может расщепиться на несколько, если есть причины для этого.


Садхак, а по какому принципу у вас удваивается сознание (и прочие дхармы) и происходит расщепление?  :Big Grin:  Эти сантаны осознаются одновременно? Но это невозможно. Если по отдельности, то вторая сантана - уже другое существо, но получается, что оно родилось в отсутствие оснований для продолжения сансары. Если это обычное существо, то получается, что жажда одного потока удваивается и становится жаждой другого, получается плод - сознание, следствие причины в другом потоке..... Вы после этого все еще настаиваете, что с соблюдением причин и следствий у вас все ок в свете такой теории? А почему тогда вы не делитесь бесконечно и что тут является основанием для деления (рождения новой сантаны)?




> Я говорю не о постоянстве выводимой из причинности. Я говорил о постоянстве, которое выводится из неразрушимости объекта. Если поток сантаны всегда целостен, постоянен, не смешивается, не трансформирутеся каким-либо образом принципиально - значит оно постоянен, обладает собственной самостью, которая не зависит от чего-либло внешнего и не может быть обусловлена или вообще хоть как-то взаимодействовать с ним. Иначе почему мы тогда говорим, что сантана целостна и постоянна, а? А это уже явная чушь - мы нашли наконец-то что-то в мире, обладающее самобытием.


Я что, выводил постоянство из причинности? Гы, ну вот, вы от причин и следствий опять заключаете к постоянству. Садхак, зачем повторяться? О том как сантана трансформируется и изменяется я уже писал - по строгой причинной следственной связи, а вы говорите, что трансформации нет, по причине того, что не допускается расщепление потока. Или - что - отсутствие смешивания моего сознания с вашим делает обсуждаемый объект самосущим. 

Как я понял, для вас и Скайку, не будет противоречия в тезисе: Если не допустить того, чтобы неведение одного потока  принесло плоды в другом, подобно тому как кто-то не допускает мысли о том, что его корова не родит по причине беременности соседской, то такое воззрение является утверждением самобытия, целостности и неразрушимости?

----------


## Толя

> Есть свои большие преимущества в рассмотрении сантаны как последовательные во времени метаморфозы одного объекта, подобно тому как мы говорим о пути ручейка на пути к морю. Видна необходимость практик, соотношения причин и плода действий и т.п.


Гы. У вас получается что если вы допускаете строгую связь причин и следствий, то сантана - это метаморфоза одного объекта. Какого интересно, помимо своего постоянно меняющегося содержания? Точнее даже вы из того, что это один объект заключаете к возможности соотношения причин и следствий. Это как?




> Но есть и свои преимущества в рассмотрении ручейка как не имеющего никакого самобытия и ежесекундно нового, но обусловленного предыдущим и обуславливающем будущий.


Если вы допускаете связь оснований и следствий, то почему теперь заключаете к отсутствию самобытия, хотя предложением ранее говорили о метаморфозе одного объекта. Нормально так. А ваш ручеек пересохнет о того, что тот, который протекает всего в дне пути высохнет? А может он вдруг стать двумя и потечь вместо высохшего? Нет? Так тогда он самосущий.

Если вы допускаете расщепление потока, то тогда одна дхарма может двоиться и т.д. Бац и вдруг стало 10 сознаний, 5 ощущений и все это новые сантаны. И как из этого следует сострадание к жс?




> Наверное, это может послужить хорошей основой для сострадания к любому жс, поскольку если нет непрерывности осознанности, то любое жс - "твоё". Вернее сознание непрерывно, но вот содержимое восприятия совершенно разное и потому нельзя четко отождествить заснувшего вчера человека с проснувшимся утром. Такой подход не позволяет уму опираться на двойственное видение и цепляться за иллюзию самобытного "я" и т.п.


Преемственность остается. Тот, кто курил ранее с большей вероятностью будет курить и сейчас, но за него не закурит бросивший сосед. Иначе у вас получается, что непонятно кому сострадать. Вот Вася сегодня задумывает обокрасть магазин, вы ему хотите помочь деньгами, но магазин обчищает совершенно другой человек, у которого возникли Васины дхармы. И о каком сотрадании вообще тут возможно говорить?

----------


## Skyku

> я не могу по десять раз повторять одно и то же


А не нужно повторять и утверждать, типа - "Да никем это не признается" (_Huandi_).

Я категорического запрета на "расщепление" потока не встречал.
Порылся по инету, и нашел максимум такое - "прапти — особая дхарма, удерживающая другие дхармы, их поток (сантана, сота) от рассеивания."
А вот о самих прапти и апрапти - как то скупо.

Логические же обоснования читаю, но не углубляюсь, потому что видится мне в них жесткая привязанность к Я - "Раз уж душа не вечна, то хоть мой поток условно вечен!"
Так же как Ваши рассуждения о причинах и следствиях идут от этой же "аксиомы".

Вобщем отрывочек бы, из авторитетных источников.

----------


## Айвар

> Свабхавный пожар не потушить по определению. А теперь проведите дифференциацию с заявленным воззрением хинаяны. В первом случае Достопочтенный опроверг заблуждения, а во втором сказал как есть


 :Smilie:  Ну от чего же ... свабхавный пожар отлично гасится свабхавным потоком ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

> А вот о самих прапти и апрапти - как то скупо.


Места надо знать  :Smilie: .

Если нигде не сказано, что поток расщепляется, то значит это даже никем не мыслилось. Так как среди буддистов не было шизофреников.

----------


## Айвар

> Вобщем отрывочек бы, из авторитетных источников.


Простите, но вот тут по-моему есть кое-что 



> Элементы, входящие в оба подотдела, объединяются тем общим признаком, что они заставляют – либо сознание, либо дхармы вообще действовать или "объединяться и вступать в связь в мгновенной комбинации"2. В таком смысле "санскары" могут быть названы дхармами-силами, или активностями, действующими над другими пассивными элементами. Но в главе о значении термина "дхарма" мы видели, что термин "дхарма" употребляется не только в смысле трансцендентного носителя, но и в смысле его проявления, т.е. элемента ("дхату") мгновенной части эмпирического потока сознания. Отсюда вытекает, что, следовательно, и термин "санскара" имеет двоякое значение: "санскара" в смысле дхармы-носителя означает "силу"3, а в смысле дхармы-элемента – "проявление силы", т.е. движение, или "процесс"; психические "санскары" в качестве элементов мгновенной комбинации потока сознательной жизни не что иное, как частичные, мгновенные процессы либо эмоционального характера, либо воспоминания, либо сосредоточенности внимания и т.д. "Санскары" же непсихические – это те мгновенные процессы, которые должны быть предположены для того, чтобы объяснить самый факт сплетения и появления в бытии элементов-дхарм, т.е. процессы доэмпирические, обусловливающие самый факт потока сознания. В отношении к ним все вообще санскрита-дхармы, или "подверженные бытию", называются "материалом" ("васту"), который этими силами двигается и размещается. "Васту" в таком смысле, разумеется, не содержит понятия вещественности или материальности.


http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt14.htm

Таким образом это можно понять, что некий процесс был бессознательным, а теперь он взят под контроль. Но этот контроль происходит не с помощью сознательных усилий, а благодаря высшей Дхарме!!
Которая как сказала Мертвая Голова  :Smilie:  есть 




> Так, очищенным божественным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными.


То есть действия должны быть мудрыми!

----------


## Толя

> А не нужно повторять и утверждать, типа - "Да никем это не признается" (_Huandi_).
> 
> Я категорического запрета на "расщепление" потока не встречал.
> Порылся по инету, и нашел максимум такое - "прапти — особая дхарма, удерживающая другие дхармы, их поток (сантана, сота) от рассеивания."
> А вот о самих прапти и апрапти - как то скупо.
> 
> Логические же обоснования читаю, но не углубляюсь, потому что видится мне в них жесткая привязанность к Я - "Раз уж душа не вечна, то хоть мой поток условно вечен!"
> Так же как Ваши рассуждения о причинах и следствиях идут от этой же "аксиомы".
> 
> Вобщем отрывочек бы, из авторитетных источников.


То есть вы видите привязанность к Я в утверждении о том, что следствие из несоответствующей причины не возникает? 

Если уж на то пошло, то про вечность потока можно говорить только в том смысле, что пока есть условия - он будет продолжаться. Странно вы так в вечности души видите сходство с условиями развертывания сансары, тем что не представляется желанным ни при каких условиях. Нормально. И называете это аксиомой... Вы можете возражение представить в форме тезиса, а не предположения о том, что взамен вечной душе нужно непременно принимать положение о том, что поток не прекращается, пока есть условия и утверждение его преемственности есть жесткая привязанность к я?

----------


## Толя

> Ну от чего же ... свабхавный пожар отлично гасится свабхавным потоком ...


То, что от причин и условий не зависит, не может быть прекращено.

----------


## Айвар

> То, что от причин и условий не зависит, не может быть прекращено.


Так причины и условия находятся в уме познающего, если бы это было не так, то буддизма не существовало.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Skyku

> Места надо знать


Ну так и подскажите.




> Так как среди буддистов не было шизофреников.


Они просто не наблюдались психиатрами.
_Шизофрени́я (др.-греч. σχίζω — «раскалываю» +φρήν — «ум, рассудок») — психотическое расстройство, характеризующееся ухудшением восприятия окружающей действительности и значительной социальной дисфункцией._

Вполне подойдет определение ко многим не только буддистам.  :Wink: 




> что следствие из несоответствующей причины не возникает?


Вы верите в слова как заклинания? Что если что-то обозвали несоответствующей причиной то значит она уже и не соответствует?




> что взамен вечной душе нужно непременно принимать положение о том, что поток не прекращается


Ну Вы же приняли. Какой же мне тезис еще предоставить?
Аксиом же не люблю. Это для Вас аксиома, а для меня - открытый вопрос. О расщеплении и исчезновении сантаны




> Простите, но вот тут по-моему есть кое-что


Да, спасибо. По указанной ссылке мне другой отрывок понравился:



> Элементы, рассмотренные в отделе непсихических процессов, в особенности "прапти" и "апрапти", в европейской литературе совершенно не упоминаются. Именно эти элементы, однако, наиболее ярко освещают сущность теории дхарм и подтверждают предложенную в предыдущих главах интерпретацию теории дхарм в психологическом и метафизическом смысле, так как при всяком другом толковании теории дхарм проблема элементов-двигателей ("санскара") становится неразрешимой.


Но нужно будет вчитаться конечно.

Как и вот неплохой диспут Динамика дхарм (_Транскрипты дискуссии с участием Пламена, Сантаны и Торчинова._)

По моему конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Да, что-то Сантана последнее время на БФ ничего не пишет. Заходит, посмотрит и уйдет. Практика что-ли такая?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> "Свое неведение" это неведение, развивающееся в одном потоке, и "свое" здесь в значении связи причин и следствий


Очевидно, тогда дхарм должно быть ровно столько, сколько существует живых существ, ведь у каждого из них тогда была бы собственная дхарма. Однако, их классифицировали и посчитали, а значит это нечто вроде универсальных элементов конструктора разнообразное сочетание которых и придает данной сантане уникальность.



> Вот вы допускаете расщепление потока - а как дхармы удваиваются? Бац - и стало два сознания на месте одного? Ведь чтобы расщепиться им нужно удвоится или при расщеплении вы получите двух\трех инвалидов. Более того из этого можно вывести кучу противоречий.


Тут нет никакой трудности - подобное порождает подобное. Понятно, что из куска мыла осознанности не возникнет, а вот появление из одной осознанности несколько вполне можно допустить. Клетки делятся и ни одна из них инвалидом не становится при этом. Почему этот же процесс не может быть повторен на более тонком уровне? 



> Идентичность - это связь соответствующих причин и следствий. А отслеживается это очень легко, если вы не учите математику, то вы же и не сможете по этой причине решить пример. Это то, что называется вашим неведением в буддизме, а не при дележе наследства


Что за определение идентичности? Какая связь, при чем тут вообще это? Я вот это вообще не понял. Расскажите мне как Вы выявляете именно свою дхарму, по каким признакам отличаете ее от соседской и как собираетесь разобраться где именно ваша и где чужая в тот или иной момент.



> Эти сантаны осознаются одновременно? Но это невозможно. Если по отдельности, то вторая сантана - уже другое существо, но получается, что оно родилось в отсутствие оснований для продолжения сансары. Если это обычное существо, то получается, что жажда одного потока удваивается и становится жаждой другого, получается плод - сознание, следствие причины в другом потоке.....


Что невозможно? Сознательность нескольких сантан? Вот есть моя и Ваша, уже две. Оглянувшись, вокруг можно наверняка заметить еще несколько - и все они одновременны, как ни странно. Да, это разные существа. Причем появились они только сегодня утром. А вчера вечером прекратились. Сознательность возникла в телах соотвественно наличию причин для этого. А то, что заснуло вчера создало весьма веские основания для появления новой утром. Но я бы не ручался за то, что не существует условий и причин для появления нескольких сантан из одной. По крайней мере, о наличии таких эманаций говорят многие буддийские учителя, хотим ли мы сами признавать это или нет.



> Если это обычное существо, то получается, что жажда одного потока удваивается и становится жаждой другого, получается плод - сознание, следствие причины в другом потоке..... Вы после этого все еще настаиваете, что с соблюдением причин и следствий у вас все ок в свете такой теории? А почему тогда вы не делитесь бесконечно и что тут является основанием для деления (рождения новой сантаны)?


Хм, я уже привел пример из курса школьной биологии - деление клетки. И с причинами и следствиями при этом полный порядок. Или Вы не можете допустить принципиальной возможности такого явления на более тонком урвоне лишь потому, что один обусловленный объект можно пощупать руками, а второй нет?



> Я что, выводил постоянство из причинности? Гы, ну вот, вы от причин и следствий опять заключаете к постоянству. Садхак, зачем повторяться? О том как сантана трансформируется и изменяется я уже писал - по строгой причинной следственной связи, а вы говорите, что трансформации нет, по причине того, что не допускается расщепление потока. Или - что - отсутствие смешивания моего сознания с вашим делает обсуждаемый объект самосущим.


Я не повторяюсь, я не могу понять что Вы такое тут говорите. Расщепление сантаны это и есть ее трансформация в той же цепочке причинно-следственной связи. Если Вы говорите, что это невозможно, значит она неразрушима - мы получаем нечто вечное и постоянное. Вот что тут сложного, что непонятно? 



> Как я понял, для вас и Скайку, не будет противоречия в тезисе: Если не допустить того, чтобы неведение одного потока принесло плоды в другом, подобно тому как кто-то не допускает мысли о том, что его корова не родит по причине беременности соседской, то такое воззрение является утверждением самобытия, целостности и неразрушимости?


Что за тарабарщина, постараюсь выразить эту мысль как я ее понял: если соседняя корова не может родить если не беременна, то она обладает самобытием? Правильно? А разве я говорил нечто подобное? Будет причина - будет и результат. Расщепление сантаны не может быть беспричинно, как не может быть беспричинно деление клетки или появление ребенка на свет. Вы уверены в том, что существоание таких причин невозможно? На каком основании такое ограничение?

----------


## Толя

> Вы верите в слова как заклинания? Что если что-то обозвали несоответствующей причиной то значит она уже и не соответствует?


Не обозвал, а обосновал невозможность, в отличие от вас. Уже несколько раз. Верить в то, что и так понятно считаю глупостью.




> Ну Вы же приняли. Какой же мне тезис еще предоставить?


А я до этого придерживался мнения о вечной душе? Вы откуда такой вывод сделали?





> Аксиом же не люблю. Это для Вас аксиома, а для меня - открытый вопрос. О расщеплении и исчезновении сантаны


Вы это читали? И где тут про расщепление:




> _(санскрит) Поток. Развертывание. Развитие. Род. Потомство. В буддизме термин означает поток элементов бытия (дхарма), развертывающийся во времени и пространстве, создающий иллюзию бытия стабильной сущности. Поток индивидуальной жизни или поток, проходящий через множество рождений и смертей. Бытие сознания. Сантану (самтана) сравнивают с кинофильмом, голограммой, музыкальным произведением, определяют как континуум дхарм. Удержание дхарм в одном потоке объясняют присутствием силы прапти, рассеивание потока — присутствием силы апрапти. Эту модель вайбхашики принимают не все буддийские школы. Прекращение индивидуального потока происходит при смерти человека. В этом случае говорят, что поток «уходит под землю», т.е. возвращается в непроявленное состояние. В проявленном состоянии поток непрерывно обновляется и изменяется, так как каждая дхарма «вспыхивает» лишь на краткий миг. Самосознание опирается на вспышки дхарм предыдущего момента. Дхармы не имеют прямого, непосредственного контакта, но их по явление координируется кармой. Загрязнения, омраченности потока, аффекты (клеша) обусловливают волнение дхарм. Многие аффекты присутствуют в потоке в скрытом, латентном, состоянии и служат общей причиной (сарватрага-хету) проявления дхарм. Отсроченное их проявление вызывается именно такими аффектами или скрытой, латентной, кармой (карма-шайя?). Для описания процесса вводится понятие семян (биджа) аффектов или кармы, которые «созревают» и «прорастают» при определенных обстоятельствах. Целью буддийской духовной практики (дхьяна бхавана) служит очищение потока от аффектов, кармы и их семян, разобщение (висанйога?) дхарм с аффектами и устранение из потока омраченных, аффективных (сасрава?) дхарм. Адепт, достигший состояния чистой интуитивной мудрости (праджня-амала?), воздействует через неё на поток, в результате чего наступает прекращение потока и состояние нирваны (татхата, абсолют и т. д.) Выделяют три стадии потока: рождение (джати, падисандхи, пратисандхи), пребывание (бхава, бхаванга), его прекращение, или смерть (ниродха, мритью, чути). С сантаной связывают такие понятия, как самотождественность сознания (читта-сантати?), или поток сознания (читта-дхара?)._


Или вы перепутали рассеивание (прекращение) с расщеплением?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Читтасантана это поток сменяющих друг друга, в силу присущей им причинности, познавательных актов. Чтобы стало два потока, надо, как минимум, чтобы по одним и тем же причинам и условиям произошли два различных результата (про это уже тут писали). Это невозможно ни по какой нормальной логике, без ввода элемента случайности. В буддизме случайность отрицается жестко и бескомпримисно, а верящие в нее считаются дураками.

----------


## Sadhak

> Гы. У вас получается что если вы допускаете строгую связь причин и следствий, то сантана - это метаморфоза одного объекта. Какого интересно, помимо своего постоянно меняющегося содержания? Точнее даже вы из того, что это один объект заключаете к возможности соотношения причин и следствий. Это как?


Речку мы называем одним именем, правильно? Данный поток дхарм мы в этом случае можем так же рассматривать как один объект. Или Вы не принимаете сантану за один объект с непостоянными свойствами? Прекрасно - тогда, о каких "своих" дхармах Вы ведет тут речь и делаете выводы о невозможности расщепления того, чего и не было? А если считаете одним объектом, то отказывая ему в возможности транформации, уничтожения, умножения и прочего взаимодействия, тем самым настаиваете на его неразрушимости. Вот это сколько раз еще написать надо? С причинностью тут все нормально, за нее тут хвататься бесполезно - все это естественно возможно при наличии своих причин для этого.



> Если вы допускаете связь оснований и следствий, то почему теперь заключаете к отсутствию самобытия, хотя предложением ранее говорили о метаморфозе одного объекта. Нормально так. А ваш ручеек пересохнет о того, что тот, который протекает всего в дне пути высохнет? А может он вдруг стать двумя и потечь вместо высохшего? Нет? Так тогда он самосущий.


Прочитайте еще раз тот абзац, зачем передергивать? Я писал, что возможны два способа расмотрения вопроса, а не выводил один из второго. С ручьем может произойти все, что угодно при наличии причин для этого. Но если Вы утверждаете, что если даже разверзнется земля, ручей так и останется течь, не испарившись, не разбившись водопадом на несколько и еще претерпев какие-либо метаморфозы, то очевидно Вы придаете ему нечто Божественное и абсолютно неразрушимое.



> Если вы допускаете расщепление потока, то тогда одна дхарма может двоиться и т.д. Бац и вдруг стало 10 сознаний, 5 ощущений и все это новые сантаны. И как из этого следует сострадание к жс?


Сострадание ко всем жс следует не из самого факта их умножения, а из того, что текущее, т.е. то что осознается в данный момент нельзя назвать "своим" в силу его прекращения этой же ночью и появления нового утром. Поэтому, любое жс - "я" на этом же основании, раз в данный момент оно вообще сознательно. Может быть достаточно трудная мысль.



> Преемственность остается. Тот, кто курил ранее с большей вероятностью будет курить и сейчас


Вся эта преемственность заключается лишь в состоянии ума, который автоматически привычно делает вывод о продолжении существования на основании содержимого в памяти. Если Вы проснетесь с твердой уверенностью, что вы некто Бякин и соотвествующими этому воспоминаниями, то будет ли это означать, что это сантана именно Бякина? А память весьма ненадежна и легко поддается различным трансформациям. Точно так же нельзя сказать, что я именно тот, кто заснул вчера. Может быть существуют причины для такого замещения памяти? И как вообще можно говорить о том же потоке сознательнсоти, если вчерашний исчез, а новый появился только что? Его конкретное содержание уже не имеет значения, если не было его непрерывности.

----------


## Skyku

> Верить в то, что и так понятно считаю глупостью.


А я считаю глупостью верить в существование очевидностей.
Пример уже был - про червяка пополам, большинству ведь так очевидно что обе половинки будут жить.  :Wink: 




> А я до этого придерживался мнения о вечной душе?


Не знаю чего Вы придерживались.

Просто считаю что тот же страх лишиться "вечной души" запрещает даже подумать о возможности лишиться индивидуального, "единственного" и "неповторимого" потока.




> Вы это читали? И где тут про расщепление:


А где там про запрет?




> Не обозвал, а обосновал невозможность, в отличие от вас.


Вы всего лишь занимались апологетикой своего мнения.

Sadhak'у же ставлю Спасибо за простые и ясные скептические вопросы.

В ответ - "этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда." "Буддисты не шизофореники", "Никто не согласен", "Места знать надо", "В буддизме ... считаются дураками." и прочая.

Аргументы весьма серьезные! Особенно последний.

----------


## Huandi

Про червяка - из второй половинки родилось еще одно существо (то есть, кто-то переродился в нового червяка). Что такого?

----------


## Sadhak

> Читтасантана это поток сменяющих друг друга, в силу присущей им причинности, познавательных актов. Чтобы стало два потока, надо, как минимум, чтобы по одним и тем же причинам и условиям произошли два различных результата (про это уже тут писали). Это невозможно ни по какой нормальной логике, без ввода элемента случайности.


И поэтому мы должны отказать клетке в возможнсти деления? Ведь, чтобы стало две клетки "надо, как минимум, чтобы по одним и тем же причинам и условиям произошли два различных результата". Однако это возможно и значит, что-то не так с нашей логикой. 



> Или вы перепутали рассеивание (прекращение) с расщеплением


Какая разница? И то и другое есть изменение состояния объекта.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я считаю глупостью верить в существование очевидностей.
> Пример уже был - про червяка пополам, большинству ведь так очевидно что обе половинки будут жить.


Женщина рожает ребенка. Почему не считать женщину и ребенка одним разделившимся потоком как на уровне тела, так и на уровне ума?

Получается, что Далай Лама - это тоже, что и его мама. А не Ченрези!

----------


## Skyku

> Про червяка - из второй половинки родилось еще одно существо (то есть, кто-то переродился в нового червяка). Что такого?


Вы не поняли чего именно пример был. 
Позиции "Да это ж все знают, кроме дураков!"

А оказывается то что информация неверна. О червяке.

----------


## Sadhak

> Почему не считать женщину и ребенка одним разделившимся потоком как на уровне тела, так и на уровне ума?


Потому, что у нас нет оснований делать вывод на уровне ума в этом случае. А на уровне тела есть. Точно так же, на этом примере мы можем предположить и о возможности разделения на уровне ума, поскольку и ум и тело обладают общим качеством - обусловленностью.

----------


## PampKin Head

Некоторые считают, что это - тот же самый червяк.

----------


## Skyku

> Женщина рожает ребенка. Почему не считать женщину и ребенка одним разделившимся потоком как на уровне тела, так и на уровне ума?


А почему *нужно* так считать в случае "женщина рожает ребенка"?

Ввиду этого довода - "Получается, что Далай Лама - это тоже, что и его мама. А не Ченрези!"???

Так этот довод построен на "аксиоме" нерасщепления потока.
Далее придумывается пример - "женщина рожает ребенка, почему не считать ..."

Могу привести опеределение такого способа ведения полемики  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому, что у нас нет оснований делать вывод на уровне ума в этом случае. А на уровне тела есть. Точно так же, на этом примере мы можем предположить и о возможности разделения на уровне ума, поскольку и ум и тело принципиально неразличны в силу своей обусловленности.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm



> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; *одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое**; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.


* - с учетом того, что термин "душа" в данном переводе не удачен.

----------


## Huandi

> И поэтому мы должны отказать клетке в возможнсти деления? Ведь, чтобы стало две клетки "надо, как минимум, чтобы по одним и тем же причинам и условиям произошли два различных результата". Однако это возможно и значит, что-то не так с нашей логикой.


Ошибаетесь с этой аналогией по той причине, что при делении клеток присутствует внешнее к ним - среда обитания. А читтасантана является полностью цельным причинным континиумом. То есть, все причины и условия предыдущего момента вызывают в ней следующий момент. Снова - есть один момент, затем другой. Все причины первого прекратились, и возник новый момент, ПОЛНОСТЬЮ включающий все следствия предыдущего. Для двух новых клеток есть различие - они не полностью состоят из старой клетки, и различно их место в пространстве. Каким образом, из одного момента, может произойти сразу два следующих, полностью включающих следствия предыдущего? Никаким, это абсурд.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему *нужно* так считать в случае "женщина рожает ребенка"?
> 
> Ввиду этого довода - "Получается, что Далай Лама - это тоже, что и его мама. А не Ченрези!"???
> 
> Так этот довод построен на "аксиоме" нерасщепления потока.
> Далее придумывается пример - "женщина рожает ребенка, почему не считать ..."
> 
> Могу привести опеределение такого способа ведения полемики


Это довод построен на "аксиоме" тождественности частей разделенного потока. Проявлению одинаковых следствий, обусловленных одной и той же причиной исходного потока.

----------


## До

Huandi, а в чём проблема _придумать_ дублирующую дхарму? По аналогии с прапти, только наоборот.

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi, а в чём проблема _придумать_ дублирующую дхарму? По аналогии с прапти, только наоборот.


В глупости такого придумывания?

----------


## Skyku

> Проявлению одинаковых следствий, обусловленных одной и той же причины исходного потока.


Как определяется тождественность, одинаковость следствия?

Почему не может быть причины разделения? Причин каких еще явлений не может быть?

----------


## Sadhak

> Ошибаетесь с этой аналогией по той причине, что при делении клеток присутствует внешнее к ним - среда обитания. А читтасантана является полностью цельным причинным континиумом


Я не понимаю в чем разница. Наверное в какой-то момент клетку можно рассматривать точно так же - т.е. она делится исходя из причин и событий происходящих в ней же, т.е. когда среда обитания прямо на это никак не влияет. Кроме того, я не понял как "читтасантана является полностью цельным причинным континиумом". Она одна или их много? А раз много, т.е. у каждого своя, то естесвтенно есть и то, что можно назвать "средой обитания" по отношению к ней. Нечто с чем она взаимодествует.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как определяется тождественность, одинаковость следствия?
> 
> Почему не может быть причины разделения? Причин каких еще явлений не может быть?


На уровне тела червя тождественность наблюдается, не так ли? Посему можно предположить аналогичное и на уровне восприятия червя при допущении возможности разделения потока. Что приводит к  рассмотрению вопроса тождества частей разделившегося потока восприятия. 

Я нигде не говорил о причинах разделения. Причина разделения червя на уровне тела очевидна разрубившему червя.

----------


## Huandi

Если же утверждать так - в новый поток попадают дхармы не попадающие в другой. То есть, о настоящем расщеплении - одни причины в один поток, другие - в другой. Оставим пока в стороне невозможность этого по причине неделимости сознания, так как это сложно тут обсуждать. Если бы было возможно так расщеплять, то лучшим методом обретения всех благ была бы практика выделить все плохие причины\следствия в отдельное существо, оставив себе только хорошие. Это шутка. Самое главное противоречие тут - в отсутствии неотвратимой связи причин и следствий. Если бы такое деление было возможно, то призналась бы возможность пропажи кармических причин без всяких на то причин.

----------


## До

> В глупости такого придумывания?


Глупо - вращаться в сансаре.

----------


## Huandi

> Кроме того, я не понял как "читтасантана является полностью цельным причинным континиумом". Она одна или их много?


Для себя она одна. Континиум, внимание, именно причинный. Не материальное поле, а поле причин. То есть, поле, в котором эти причины действуют. То есть, рассматривать необходимо пропажу причины из потока самой причинности, и возникновение некоего нового потока причинности. Видите какая глупость выходит?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Самое главное противоречие тут - в отсутствии неотвратимой связи причин и следствий. Если бы такое деление было возможно, то призналась бы возможность пропажи кармических причин без всяких на то причин.


Эту связь оставить, зачем её трогать, пусть будет. Поступки связанны с плодами - эту связь оставляем.




> Если бы было возможно так расщеплять, то лучшим методом обретения всех благ была бы практика выделить все плохие причины\следствия в отдельное существо, оставив себе только хорошие.


А что, хорошая идея!

----------


## Sadhak

> Если бы было возможно так расщеплять, то лучшим методом обретения всех благ была бы практика выделить все плохие причины\следствия в отдельное существо, оставив себе только хорошие. Это шутка


Я сомневаюсь, что эту существо смогло бы вообще собрать все хорошие дхармы в одном месте, так отвратительно поступив с плохим  :Smilie: .



> Самое главное противоречие тут - в отсутствии неотвратимой связи причин и следствий. Если бы такое деление было возможно, то призналась бы возможность пропажи кармических причин без всяких на то причин.


Я не понимаю, почему тут так часто говорится о пропаже причин.... Куда и как тут может что-то пропасть? Что изменилось для появления такой пропажи? Есть причина - есть следствие. Все, как я понял упирается в то, что будто бы нельзя допустить существование таких причин для расщепления. Табу какое-то. Тогда очевидно должна существовать некая особая и тайная дхарма запрещающее наличие таких причин  :Smilie: .

----------


## Толя

> Очевидно, тогда дхарм должно быть ровно столько, сколько существует живых существ, ведь у каждого из них тогда была бы собственная дхарма. Однако, их классифицировали и посчитали, а значит это нечто вроде универсальных элементов конструктора разнообразное сочетание которых и придает данной сантане уникальность.


Их классифицировали по причине того, что это верно для всех людей. Сознание разлагается на эти составляющие вне зависимости от индивидуальных характеристик. А вовсе не потому, что есть универсальные элементы из которых потом, как из конструктора появляются сознания.





> Тут нет никакой трудности - подобное порождает подобное. Понятно, что из куска мыла осознанности не возникнет, а вот появление из одной осознанности несколько вполне можно допустить. Клетки делятся и ни одна из них инвалидом не становится при этом. Почему этот же процесс не может быть повторен на более тонком уровне?


То есть, по аналогии - из куска мыла возникнет еще один кусок мыла (однородное)? А из матери еще одна мать (тоже однородное)? Из садхака возникнет еще один садхак... Гы гы гы...  Никаких трудностей действительно нет. Подобное - порождает подобное... Хороший тезис.




> Что за определение идентичности? Какая связь, при чем тут вообще это? Я вот это вообще не понял. Расскажите мне как Вы выявляете именно свою дхарму, по каким признакам отличаете ее от соседской и как собираетесь разобраться где именно ваша и где чужая в тот или иной момент.


Я уже говорил. Дхармы - это аналитическое разложение сознания по специфическому признаку. Вы сомневаетесь в том, что наличествующее сейчас сознание сохраняет преемственность от того, что было год назад? Два? Оно же не совершенно другое, но и не то же, поскольку изменяется, но самскары ваших соседей у вас же не появлятся? Так понятно?





> Что невозможно? Сознательность нескольких сантан? Вот есть моя и Ваша, уже две. Оглянувшись, вокруг можно наверняка заметить еще несколько - и все они одновременны, как ни странно. Да, это разные существа. Причем появились они только сегодня утром. А вчера вечером прекратились.


Не буйствуйте слишком то уж. 
Я говорил о том, осознаются ли одновременно две сантаны - своя и производная от своей. Вы это сделали выводом о наличии нескольких сантан. Нормально беседуем. А можно без всего вот этого? Не интересно, честно. Если они появились, частично прекратившись - значит были соответсвующие условия, но от моих условий не возникло ваше сознание. Или будете с этим спорить?




> Сознательность возникла в телах соотвественно наличию причин для этого. А то, что заснуло вчера создало весьма веские основания для появления новой утром. Но я бы не ручался за то, что не существует условий и причин для появления нескольких сантан из одной. По крайней мере, о наличии таких эманаций говорят многие буддийские учителя, хотим ли мы сами признавать это или нет.


То, что они говорят не имеет значения, если из их слов выводятся противоречия. 




> Я не повторяюсь, я не могу понять что Вы такое тут говорите. Расщепление сантаны это и есть ее трансформация в той же цепочке причинно-следственной связи. Если Вы говорите, что это невозможно, значит она неразрушима - мы получаем нечто вечное и постоянное. Вот что тут сложного, что непонятно?


Вы проверьте свои логические основания для выведения подобных следствий, такое же наверняка есть в адвайте. Они же вели дискусси с буддистами. Или я начну сам круги рисовать.




> Что за тарабарщина, постараюсь выразить эту мысль как я ее понял: если соседняя корова не может родить если не беременна, то она обладает самобытием? Правильно? А разве я говорил нечто подобное? Будет причина - будет и результат. Расщепление сантаны не может быть беспричинно, как не может быть беспричинно деление клетки или появление ребенка на свет. Вы уверены в том, что существоание таких причин невозможно? На каком основании такое ограничение?


Тарабарщина? Садхак, вы бы были поскромнее в своих оценках, поскольку в этом же сообщении сказали в n-й раз то, что иллюстрирует мой тезис с примером, который вы даже не поняли: 




> Расщепление сантаны это и есть ее трансформация в той же цепочке причинно-следственной связи. Если Вы говорите, что это невозможно, значит она неразрушима - мы получаем нечто вечное и постоянное. Вот что тут сложного, что непонятно?


Для вас основанием для заключения о самобытии является то, что мое неведение относительно 4би (дхарма) не возникнет в другом сознании. Это и есть невозможность перехода дхарм из одного потока в другой. Понятно?

Более того, у вас трансформация - это синоним расщепления. Это как так получилось?

----------


## Sadhak

> Не материальное поле, а поле причин. То есть, поле, в котором эти причины действуют. То есть, рассматривать необходимо пропажу причины из потока самой причинности, и возникновение некоего нового потока причинности. Видите какая глупость выходит?


Блин, опять не вижу  :Smilie: . Ну хорошо, поле причинности, понятно. В этом поле наверняка можно найти место для существования такой причины и соотвественно для появления нового поля. Почему нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

Какая то ситуация с делением в стиле фильмов "Чокнутый профессор". )

----------


## Huandi

> Я сомневаюсь, что эту существо смогло бы вообще собрать все хорошие дхармы в одном месте, так отвратительно поступив с плохим


Почему же плохо? Причины же полностью перейдут к тому другому существу, то есть станут его, и отвечать за них станет оно - больше же никто не виноват, где причины там и ответственность. А  у хорошего существа плохих совсем не станет, и ему не за что "отвечать". 




> Я не понимаю, почему тут так часто говорится о пропаже причин.... Куда и как тут может что-то пропасть? Что изменилось для появления такой пропажи? Есть причина - есть следствие.


Как что изменилось? Поле причинности. В одном их не стало, а в другом возникли. Вот рассмотрим некую реальность, действующую по вашим принципам. Было одно существо. Оно кого-то жестоко убило. А потом сделало много хорошего с целью загладить вину. Потом опа - сущ-во расщепилось. Карма убийства попала к одному, а к другому хорошая. В результате что выходит - причина, что хорошее было сделано чтобы загладить грех, вылетает в трубу. Пропадает связь. Это просто пример. А на деле же - все причины и условия так связаны между собой. И при деление такие парадоксы будут везде.

----------


## Sadhak

Толя, мы уже просто препираемся, Вы меня не убедили, сори. По третьему кругу не пойдем.

----------


## Skyku

> То есть, рассматривать необходимо пропажу причины из потока самой причинности, и возникновение некоего нового потока причинности. Видите какая глупость выходит?


То есть сантана и карма - тождественны?

----------


## Huandi

> Блин, опять не вижу . Ну хорошо, поле причинности, понятно. В этом поле наверняка можно найти место для существования такой причины и соотвественно для появления нового поля. Почему нет?


Еще и потому что "новое" поле у вас будет содержать старые причины. Оно же именно причинное - то есть, состоящее из причин. Поэтому, при наличии в нем старых причин (точнее, уходящих в глубь связей), оно не будет новым. В результате возникнут два одинаково СТАРЫХ поля. Это парадокс - в прошлом же было только одно поле, а не два! Уже достаточно примеров парадоксов, или еще надо?

----------


## Sadhak

> Как что изменилось? Поле причинности. В одном их не стало, а в другом возникли. Вот рассмотрим некую реальность, действующую по вашим принципам. Было одно существо. Оно кого-то жестоко убило. А потом сделало много хорошего с целью загладить вину. Потом опа - сущ-во расщепилось. Карма убийства попала к одному, а к другому хорошая. В результате что выходит - причина, что хорошее было сделано чтобы загладить грех, вылетает в трубу. Пропадает связь. Это просто пример. А на деле же - все причины и условия так связаны между собой. И при деление такие парадоксы будут везде


Эм, наверное нет. Клетка не берет избирательно одни хромосомы, оставляя другие - она делится вся и поровну. Хотя, кто его знает. Ведь говорят, к прммеру, что такой-то воплощение сострадательной активности того-то...

----------


## Толя

> А где там про запрет?


Лишь бы что-нибудь ответить? Пусть даже и не в тему? Не читали там таких слов, как самотождественный, индивидуальный? Нет? Там так же нету и того, что человек - это творение зеленых человечков с Марса.




> В ответ - "этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда." "Буддисты не шизофореники", "Никто не согласен", "Места знать надо", "В буддизме ... считаются дураками." и прочая. Аргументы весьма серьезные! Особенно последний.


Я это говорил? Вы чего? Читать ники разучились, уже в который раз? Тем более, что дураки и невозможность вытекают из определения того, что такое сантана и дхармы.

----------


## Sadhak

> Еще и потому что "новое" поле у вас будет содержать старые причины. Оно же именно причинное - то есть, состоящее из причин. Поэтому, при наличии в нем старых причин (точнее, уходящих в глубь связей), оно не будет новым. В результате возникнут два одинаково СТАРЫХ поля. Это парадокс - в прошлом же было только одно поле, а не два!


Но ведь причина может быть и внешней, из "другого поля", от другой сантаны.

----------


## До

> В результате что выходит - причина, что хорошее было сделано чтобы загладить грех, вылетает в трубу. Пропадает связь.


Оно и так вылетает, что такого?

----------


## Huandi

> Но ведь причина может быть и внешней, из "другого поля", от другой сантаны.


Нет, не может. Поле ведь причинное! И что значит - от другой? Объясните все на примере расщепления некоего сущ-ва.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Лишь бы что-нибудь ответить? Пусть даже и не в тему? Не читали там таких слов, как самотождественный, индивидуальный? Нет? ... Читать ники разучились, уже в который раз?


Вы меня что, на ответное хамство все пытаетесь спровоцировать?

Если я идиёт, так нечего мне отвечать  :Wink: 

Само-тождественный - что значит? Тождественный самому себе? 

Индивидуальность - возможна ли вне момента ее проявления?
Если нет - тогда индивидуальными будет каждый поток, независимо от способа его появления.

----------


## Sadhak

> Нет, не может. Поле ведь причинное! И что значит - от другой? Объясните все на примере расщепления некоего сущ-ва


Ну, вот к примеру, некий бодхисаттва или будда, решил проявить свою эманацию в мире, где в его сострадательности есть необходимость. Причина проявления такой активности - наличие как сострадания самого будды, так и потребности в ее проявленни жс в этом мире. Итого - сантана в следствии обусловленности со стороны внешних к ней других сантан, расщепилась проявляя сострадательную активность будды в виде совершенно живого и сознающего жс, там где это требовалось. Почему нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

Т.е. проявление Будды/Бодхисаттвы причинно обусловлено (в данном случае - состраданием)?

----------


## Huandi

> Итого - сантана в следствии обусловленности со стороны внешних к ней других сантан, расщепилась проявляя сострадательную активность будды в виде совершенно живого и сознающего жс, там где это требовалось. Почему нет?


Нирманакая не есть сантана. Этак Будды вообще выйдут творцами живых существ! Нирманакая это видимость будхисаттвы в определенной локе, именно проявление, выглядещее для обитателей локи, как существо, но не существо. Аналог - отражение в зеркале.

----------


## Толя

> Вы меня что, на ответное хамство все пытаетесь спровоцировать?
> Если я идиёт, так нечего мне отвечать


Хамство?  То есть тот факт, что вы ответили не в тему и перепутали ники - это хамство с моей стороны?




> Само-тождественный - что значит? Тождественный самому себе? 
> 
> Индивидуальность - возможна ли вне момента ее проявления?
> Если нет - тогда индивидуальными будет каждый поток, независимо от способа его появления.


Это значит, что в вашем сознании мое понимание не возникнет по причине того, что дхарма моего потока отщепится и войдет в ваш.

----------


## Huandi

Итак:

1. Доказано умозаключением "о двух старых потоках", что причины не могут перейти в другой поток, покинув предыдущий.
2. Без такого перехода расщепление возможно лишь полным клонированием. А это невозможно в силу невозможности двух одинаковых сущностей в одном месте.
3. Варианты смешивания двух видов расщепления не преодолевают парадокса "старых причин в новом потоке".
4. Поэтому, логически расщепление сантаны никак не возможно.

----------


## Skyku

> Это значит, что в вашем сознании мое понимание не возникнет по причине того, что дхарма моего потока отщепится и войдет в ваш.


То есть Вы считаете что дхармы, это нечто вроде атомов, которые если в одной струе - то один поток, а если в другой - то другой?

Я же понимаю их волнение иначе:
Болельщики на стадионе, никуда не двигаясь, встают, и простирают над головой кусок материи. Встают в определенном порядке, который и обеспечивается кармой. А видим мы со стороны динамичное (или статичное) изображение на трибуне. Которое и называем - потоком.

Из такого моего понимания и следует, что поле причин и сантана - не одно и тоже. Что волны могут сходиться  и расходиться, если будут на то причины.

Если же дхармы - как частицы в физике, то да, и закон сохранения энергии применять можно.

----------


## До

> 2. Без такого перехода расщепление возможно лишь полным клонированием. А это невозможно в силу невозможности двух одинаковых сущностей в одном месте.
> 3. Варианты смешивания двух видов расщепления не преодолевают парадокса "старых причин в новом потоке".


Это будет не новый поток, а клонированный. Что такого?
Две сущности в одном месте не нужно - пусть будут две в разных. Одна будет оригинальная, а другая клонированная. Они будут жить после операции копирования каждое своей жизнью, но история у них общая до момента к.

----------


## Huandi

> Из такого моего понимания и следует, что поле причин и сантана - не одно и тоже.


Вы вообще как буддизм изучали? Пратитья-самутпада это и есть сантана - полная матрика. Матрика причин и условий также является полной матрикой, то есть описывает весь опыт полностью.

----------


## Skyku

> 1. Доказано умозаключением "о двух старых потоках", что причины не могут перейти в другой поток, покинув предыдущий.


Причины и формируют поток.  И не являются его собственностью, хотя он сам может быть причиной, порождать причины.

Так что переход причин - это просто объявление, определение.

Потому и остальные пункты - верны только как выводы. Фундаментом которых - аксиома что причины *обязаны* переходить из потока в поток для порождения нового потока.

----------


## Skyku

> Вы вообще как буддизм изучали?


Поставьте мне два бала, и дело с концом.
Авторитетом не задавите. Как и форумными "наездами".

----------


## Huandi

> Это будет не новый поток, а клонированный. Что такого?
> Две сущности в одном месте не нужно - пусть будут две в разных. Одна будет оригинальная, а другая клонированная. Они будут жить после операции копирования каждое своей жизнью, но история у них общая до момента к.


Раньше было одно существа. При разделении на два, стало два потока причинности. То есть, у обоих существ причины самостоятельно уходят в прошлое - ведь текущие действия одного существа уже не влияют на другое. Поток классифицирован, как поток причинностей. В обох потоках есть старые причины. Поэтому, возникает парадокс - есть два старых потока, хотя раньше был всего один - старость причин прямо связана с возрастом потока, так как нет никакого потока, помимо этих причин.

----------


## До

Вот еще интересный вопрос в контексте клонирования - почему у поступка должно быть одно следствие? Вот скажем убийца убил и попал в ад, вышел из ада, почему бы ему ещё раз не попасть в ад? И еще сто раз? Ведь причина - убийство из потока сознания никуда не выпадает.

----------


## Huandi

> Причины и формируют поток. И не являются его собственностью


Угу, то есть вы утверждаете, что причинность есть нечто внешнее относительно сантаны. Такого в буддизме нет.

----------


## До

> Раньше было одно существо. При разделении на два, стало два потока причинности. То есть, у обоих существ причины самостоятельно уходят в прошлое - ведь текущие действия одного существа уже не влияют на другое. Поток классифицирован, как поток причинностей. В обох потоках есть старые причины. *Поэтому, возникает парадокс - есть два старых потока, хотя раньше был всего один* - старость причин прямо связана с возрастом потока, так как нет никакого потока, помимо этих причин.


Что за два старых потока? Две истории? Это же просто память - информация, а информацию можно дублировать лишь бы не нарушать авторское право. У тебя получается авторское право не дает клонировать личности.

----------


## Sadhak

> Нирманакая не есть сантана.


Да без разницы, пусть это даже будет не будда. Оставим в покое размышления видимость это или живое существо. Какая разница, ничего не меняет? Есть кармическая связь, есть и вызванная этим проявиться в виде эманации, т.е. для расщепления сантаны есть причина. В данном случае причина может лежать как в самой сантане для проявления части ее дхарм в виде возникновения новой, либо в другой кармически связанной ей сантане для ее удвоения по примеру простой клетки.



> 1. Доказано умозаключением "о двух старых потоках", что причины не могут перейти в другой поток, покинув предыдущий.


Не согласен. Можно допустить сущестование причин для этого. Существует наглядный им всем знакомы пример - деление клетки. Замените ее делящиеся хромосомы, ядро и прочее причинами в причинном поле сантаны и получится точно такая же модель. При этом никто ничего не покидает, просто создается ровно два организма там, где только что был один. Они как правило, даже отличаются друг от друга мутациями.



> 2. Без такого перехода расщепление возможно лишь полным клонированием. А это невозможно в силу невозможности двух одинаковых сущностей в одном месте.


Какое место в поле причинности? А если такое место и есть - тогда опять аналогия с клеткой. Все прекрасно выходит.



> Варианты смешивания двух видов расщепления не преодолевают парадокса "старых причин в новом потоке".


Так, если все сводится единственно к этому парадоксу разберем его еще раз:



> Еще и потому что "новое" поле у вас будет содержать старые причины. Оно же именно причинное - то есть, состоящее из причин. Поэтому, при наличии в нем старых причин (точнее, уходящих в глубь связей), оно не будет новым. В результате возникнут два одинаково СТАРЫХ поля. Это парадокс - в прошлом же было только одно поле, а не два! Уже достаточно примеров парадоксов, или еще надо?


Причина здесь как-то овеществляется. Причина же пропадает исчерпав себя и приведя к своему плоду. И даже если причины и хранятся зрея где-то в нем, то наличие старых причин не запрещает появление нового поля. Можно сравнить опять же с мутацией в клетках при делении. Часть старого, часть нового - и вот две сантаны из одной. Если сантана не является неразрушимой, т.е. не обладает самобытием, то она может при наличии причин лежащих как в ней самой, так и в соседних, изменяться соотвествующим этим причинам способом. В том числе и расщепляться.

----------


## Huandi

> Вот еще интересный вопрос в контексте клонирования - почему у поступка должно быть одно следствие? Вот скажем убийца убил и попал в ад, вышел из ада, почему бы ему ещё раз не попасть в ад? И еще сто раз? Ведь причина - убийство из потока сознания никуда не выпадает.


В один момент следствие только одно, даже если оно сложное. А расщепление требует одновременного производства разных следствий в одних и тех же условиях.

----------


## Skyku

> Угу, то есть вы утверждаете, что причинность есть нечто внешнее относительно сантаны. Такого в буддизме нет.


В буддизме Huandi вполне может быть что и нет.

Но возникает вопрос, если причинность и есть сантана, то что же тогда выводит ее из непроявленного состояния? (_Прекращение индивидуального потока происходит при смерти человека. В этом случае говорят, что поток «уходит под землю», т.е. возвращается в непроявленное состояние._)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> Вот еще интересный вопрос в контексте клонирования - почему у поступка должно быть одно следствие? Вот скажем убийца убил и попал в ад, вышел из ада, почему бы ему ещё раз не попасть в ад? И еще сто раз? Ведь причина - убийство из потока сознания никуда не выпадает.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В один момент следствие только одно, даже если оно сложное.


Вробе бы я обозначил, что речь идет не об одном моменте, а о последовательности - о *многократном* наступлении последствия *одного* поступка.

----------


## Huandi

> Оставим в покое размышления видимость это или живое существо. Какая разница, ничего не меняет?


Все меняет! Вот Вас покажут по телевизору и вы ведь не назовете 10000 ваших картинок разными существами - понимаете?




> Можно допустить сущестование причин для этого. Существует наглядный им всем знакомы пример - деление клетки.


Вы потеряли контекст - сантана это и есть поток причинности. Как клетка поток физических и химических реакций.

Ну, сперва вернитесь к определению сантаны, как именно потока причинности, тогда можно будет продолжить.

----------


## Huandi

> Что за два старых потока? Две истории? Это же просто память - информация, а информацию можно дублировать лишь бы не нарушать авторское право. У тебя получается авторское право не дает клонировать личности.


Не информация, а цепь причин, вызвавшая текущую ситуацию.

----------


## До

Huandi, вот материалистический сценарий клонирования - скопировать человека с помощью звёздных врат или нанотехнологий - тело и мозг. Кто будет вот этот второй человек?

----------


## Huandi

> Вробе бы я обозначил, что речь идет не об одном моменте, а о последовательности - о *многократном* наступлении последствия *одного* поступка.


Но расшепление то  в любом случае происходит в 1 момент! Был один, и сразу стало два - причины и условия одного момента вызвали два одновременных разных момента. Это в случае клонирования.

----------


## До

> Не информация, а цепь причин, вызвавшая текущую ситуацию.


У информации в компьютере тоже есть цепь причин к ней приведщих - но копировать файлы можно-же. Никакого парадокса пока нет.

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi, вот материалистический сценарий клонирования - скопировать человека с помощью звёздных врат или нанотехнологий - тело и мозг. Кто будет вот этот второй человек?


Или в него вродится некое умершее существо, или оно будет просто роботом без самосознания, или же вообще сразу умрет.

----------


## Huandi

> У информации в компьютере тоже есть цепь причин к ней приведщих - но копировать файлы можно-же. Никакого парадокса пока нет.


Так сантана это не информация. И причинные связи это не информация, которые можно копировать.

----------


## Skyku

> сантана это и есть поток причинности.


Повторюсь - а как тогда быть с непроявленным состоянием сантаны? Поток причинности остался, а сантана то почему не проявляется?

----------


## Huandi

> В буддизме Huandi вполне может быть что и нет.


А в "буддизме Скайку" карма может следствием чужих поступков? Круто.

----------


## Huandi

> Повторюсь - а как тогда быть с непроявленным состоянием сантаны? Поток причинности остался, а сантана то почему не проявляется?


"Проявляется" нечто В сантане. Если существо умерло, то в его читта-сантане проявляется видение бардо или следующего рождения.

----------


## До

> Так сантана это не информация. И причинные связи это не информация, которые можно копировать.


Кстати - ты считаешь, что сознание может прерываться, так в этот момент и скопировать.

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати - ты считаешь, что сознание может прерываться, так в этот момент и скопировать.


В данном случае не важно. Актуальное может прерываться, но не цепь причинности. На момент прерывания вся причинность остается в васанах алая-виджняны.

----------


## До

> В данном случае не важно. Актуальное может прерываться, но не цепь причинности. На момент прерывания вся причинность остается в васанах алая-виджняны.


Тоесть в рупе - теле, органах. Вот тело и скопировать нанотехнологиями.

ps. Кстати может поэтому некоторые себя и сжигали во время медитации, чтоб стереть ав?

----------


## Huandi

Нет, не в рупе.




> ps. Кстати может поэтому некоторые себя и сжигали во время медитации, чтоб стереть ав?


Гы.

Кстати, следует говорить сразу о копировании именно кармы, а не каких-то еще причин. Так как иначе новое существо будет без кармы - сразу Буддой.

----------


## Skyku

> А в "буддизме Скайку" карма может следствием чужих поступков?


Так и есть в "буддизме Скайку". Вчерашний Скайку родня мне конечно, но - чужой. Он - не я.

----------


## До

> Нет, не в рупе.


 Ну как не в рупе..




> Кстати, следует говорить сразу о копировании именно кармы, а не каких-то еще причин. Так как иначе новое существо будет без кармы - сразу Буддой.


У Будды огромное, огромное количество благой кармы.

ps. Есть история в МППУ - кто-то из монахов с плохим зрением спросил - кто желает заработать заслугу и вдеть мне нитку в иголку - и Будда сказал "я желаю". И вывод там, что мол, у Будды постоянное желание зарабатывать заслуги сохраняется даже после обретения буддства, когда их уже не нужно копить.

----------


## Huandi

> У Будды огромное, огромное количество благой кармы.


Ну пусть не Буддой, а простым архатом - у кого нет кармы.

----------


## Huandi

> Так и есть в "буддизме Скайку". Вчерашний Скайку родня мне конечно, но - чужой. Он - не я.


Не важно, что вы думаете про Скайку вчерашнего. Давайте о Скайку завтрашнем говорить. Если для вас не очень важно, что будет с ним завтра, сходите сделайте что-нибудь полезное, отдайте органы на трансплатацию, например. Они попадут к другому человеку, который для вас тоже станет родным, а общее количество благого в мире увеличится.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну как не в рупе..


Ну так. Алая-виджняна ведь не рупа. А только проявляется в рупе в развернутом состоянии. А тут шла речь как раз о ее внутреннем "бытии" - о васанах.

----------


## До

> Ну пусть не Буддой, а простым архатом - у кого нет кармы.


Накопит новую. Латентная авидья-то не уничтожена.

----------


## Huandi

> Накопит новую. Латентная авидья-то не уничтожена.


Не накопит - так как сразу же будет архатом, а они карму не копят.

----------


## До

> Ну так. Алая-виджняна ведь не рупа. А только проявляется в рупе в развернутом состоянии. А тут шла речь как раз о ее внутреннем "бытии" - о васанах.


Она ещё и в свёрнутом бывает, это как? Васаны и есть рупы.

----------


## До

> Не накопит - так как сразу же будет архатом, а они карму не копят.


А с чего она будет архатом, архатохульник ты эдакий, ашравы-то не уничтожены.

----------


## Skyku

> Если для вас не очень важно, что будет с ним завтра


С чего Вы взяли что для меня сейчасного не важны переживания Скайку завтрашнего?
Для меня важны переживания завтрашних жены, друзей, начальства, ..., ...,
Таков я сегодняшний. Может завтрашнему будет не очень важно, не знаю.




> сделайте что-нибудь полезное, ... общее количество благого в мире увеличится.


Ах оставьте эти провокации  :Smilie: 

От христиан тоже их наслушаться можно - ну раз вы, буддисты, не верите в бессмертную душу, то ...

----------


## Huandi

> Она ещё и в свёрнутом бывает, это как? Васаны и есть рупы.


Свернутое - это когда уже нет одной локи, и еще не развернута новая.

Насчет васан-руп - ну, у сарвастивадинов карма конечно рупа, но вот рупа ли она у Асанги? Ты уверен? Да и в любом случае, не та эта рупа, которая материя, а совершенно метафизическое понятие.

----------


## Huandi

> Ах оставьте эти провокации


Нет почему же провокации? Вы же сами это утверждаете? Почему один человек завтра для вас важнее другого?

----------


## Skyku

> Вы же сами это утверждаете? Почему один человек завтра для вас важнее другого?


Мне здесь на собственном примере показать истинность Благородных Истин?

----------


## Huandi

Какое это имеет отношение к Благородным Истинам? 
Мы говорим о том, что вы отрицаете наличие идентичности со своим прошлым и будущим. Вот ваше сообщение получасовой давности для вас тоже, что и сообщение другого человека?

----------


## Айвар

> В буддизме случайность отрицается жестко и бескомпримисно, а верящие в нее считаются дураками.


Верящие в случайность, может быть и дураки. Но вот верящие в божества, в буддизме не считаются дураками. :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Верящие в случайность, может быть и дураки. Но вот верящие в божества, в буддизме не считаются дураками.


Смотря _что_ они верят 'в божества'.
Если верят, что божества их спасут, то дураки.
Если верят, что божества заслуживают своё рождение благими поступками, то - умные люди.

----------


## Айвар

> То есть, рассматривать необходимо пропажу причины из потока самой причинности, и возникновение некоего нового потока причинности. Видите какая глупость выходит?


Карма является источником дуккхи. Третья истина провозглашает прекращение страдания и устранения источника.
Вы же вводите термины из Махабхараты: поле причин.
Вы не буддист, а морочите людям голову, заучились батенька. :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Вы же вводите термины из Махабхараты: поле причин.


Не надо сочинять. Я объяснил, что имею в виду - сантана является причинным потоком, который поэтому и рассматривается как совокупность (поле) причин и условий.



> Вы не буддист, а морочите людям голову, заучились батенька.


За это вам много "Спасибо" поставят. Готовьтесь им радоваться.

----------


## Айвар

> Смотря _что_ они верят 'в божества'.
> Если верят, что божества их спасут, то дураки.
> Если верят, что божества заслуживают своё рождение благими поступками, то - умные люди.


Хороший буддист видит, что религиозность может помочь человеку развить много хороших качеств: уважение, нравственное поведение, поэтому он не станет критиковать человека за его убеждения (наблюдение почерпнул из практики буддизма). :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Матрика причин и условий также является полной матрикой, то есть описывает весь опыт полностью.


Матрики никогда не были только описательными, но еще и содержательными, поэтому практикующие буддисты сначала исследовали свой ум, а найдя что в уме нет никакого ума приходили к еще одному причинному результату, а именно пустотности - и это было только началом пути (бодхисаттвы), а не концом сантаны.

----------


## Huandi

> Матрики никогда не были только описательными, но еще и содержательными, поэтому практикующие буддисты сначала исследовали свой ум, а найдя что в уме нет никакого ума приходили к еще одному причинному результату, а именно пустотности - и это было только началом пути (бодхисаттвы), а не концом сантаны.


Хорошая технология - обрамлять флуд в верные или же популярные тезисы.

----------


## Айвар

> Актуальное может прерываться, но не цепь причинности. На момент прерывания вся причинность остается в васанах алая-виджняны.


Что толку от идеи всеобщей причинности, если ее нельзя применить на практике.
Чем сознательное отличается от бессознательного. 
Причинность применяется во всех философских школах, школах мысли. Помимо причинности, эти школы озабочены еще и достоверностью. Вы тут устроили разглагольствование на энтых страницах, не введя ни одного критерия достоверности. Вы демагог в чистом виде. И хотя я не буддист, но я уважаю чистоту чужих воззрений.

----------


## Huandi

Пусть ваши слова вам и останутся, Айвар....

----------


## PampKin Head

Всегда думал, что именно вследствие причинности практик и придерживается нравственности-шила.

----------


## Sadhak

Я бы оставил в покое сантану, дхармы и прочий теоретический механизм для описания сознательности, поскольку действительно не очень ясно его понимаю. Впрочем, не я один  :Smilie: . Нагарджуна критиковал всю эту теорию мгновенности дхарм и т.п.
Проще просто обратиться к самой сути сознательности. Что это? Цепочка актов познания? Не видно никаких актов и перерывов между ними. Едва ли по большому счету можно говорить о трансформациях сознательности, ибо она либо есть, либо.... есть. Всегда есть. Транформируется ум, меняются его состояния, но не осознанность.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Вообще буддизм и наука вместе могут ответить на все вопросы.
Что есть живое существо? Из чего оно состоит? Очевидно, что точно из тех же элементарных частиц, что и неживое. Это стает понятно если проследить весь путь создания живого существа и его роста. В частности, пищевая цепочка любого существа в конце концов приведет к совершенно неживым объектам (солнечная энергия, вода, минералы и т.д.)
Что же отличает живое от неживого? Очевидно, камма. Но камма - это, разумеется, не какой-то вид энергии или материи. Её нельзя измерить и она не подчиняется закону сохранения. Это как только кинетическая энергия, в отрыве от потенциальной. Сама по себе она может увеличиваться и уменьшаться в системе, может вообще исчезнуть. Но в сумме с потенциальной она всё равно сохраняется постоянной.
Точно так же и камма. Даже если в одном конкретном мире вся камма будет уничтожена, погашена и остановлена, этот мир всё равно останется, только без живых существ. Но в один прекрасный момент, спустя, возможно, миллиарды лет, в результате какого-то случайного или неслучайного события камма появится опять (зародится жизнь). И при благоприятных обстоятельствах она создаст новую камму, и жизнь разовьётся в этом мире, и всё начнётся по новой.
Вне зависимости от наличия каммы в этом мире, сам мир, да и вообще вселенная, являются бесконечными. Потому что вселенная есть, пока есть вообще хоть что-то. Но если же предположить, что вселенная была создана в какой-то момент времени t, то значит она была создана либо кем-то, либо из чего-то. Значит в момент времени t-1 существовали кто-то или что-то, что обусловило появление вселенной. А раз в момент t-1 ЧТО-ТО было, значит была и вселенная, пускай даже и радикально отличная от вселенной в момент времени t. Ведь вселенная есть, если есть хоть что-то.

П.С. всё вышеизложенное является исключительно моим мнением и не претендует на абсолютную истинность.

----------


## Skyku

> Мы говорим о том, что вы отрицаете наличие идентичности со своим прошлым и будущим.


Да, идентичность отрицаю. Но связь - есть. Я ведь не отрицаю наличие сантаны. У нас просто различное понимание этой "сущности", "модели", феномена.




> Вот ваше сообщение получасовой давности для вас тоже, что и сообщение другого человека?


За полчаса я обычно не успеваю настолько изменится.
Но сообщения год тому - иногда весьма чужды.
А за получасовые нередко стыдно, хотя когда писал, казалось Истину изрекаю, или по крайней мере казалось мной Она руководила.




> Вообще буддизм и наука вместе могут ответить на все вопросы.
> Что есть живое существо? Из чего оно состоит?


Проблема в том, что наука пока не имеет маломальски достойных моделей-описаний психической деятельности человека. Психология - сплошное шаманство или природный талант, мудрость столпов, типа Адлера, Юнга, Фрейда, Маслоу, Фромма, Выготского.  

Потому любая научная аналогия для понимания той же концепции дхарм, может весьма подвести.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Потому любая научная аналогия для понимания той же концепции дхарм, может весьма подвести.


Поэтому я и говорю буддизм *и* наука. По отдельности ни то, ни другое не дают представления о полной картине мира. Наука, как Вы верно выразились, в области психологии, мягко говоря, несовершенна. А буддизм не ставит своей целью дать представление о полной картине мира.
Но если у человека есть настойчивое желание составить для себя чёткое мировоззрение вместо того, чтобы практиковать освобождение от страданий или заниматься ещё чем-нибудь полезным, то этого можно достигнуть путём совмещения достижений науки и буддизма в одну единую систему.

----------


## Huandi

> А за получасовые нередко стыдно


Вот - стыдно же, потому что есть самоидентификация.

Но дело не  в ней, а в связи ваших настоящих поступков с вашим же будущим. Связь между ними - прямая, это и есть карма. Вы же не можете отрицать, что некие сегоднешние ваши действия не повлекут результатов именно для вас же завтрашнего и далее? Вот эта связь и идентифицирует одну сантану, и именно она и не может быть разделена на несколько.

----------


## Skyku

> Вот - стыдно же, потому что есть самоидентификация.


Не обязательно потому.
За близких людей тоже бывает стыдно.
Даже за политиков, за которых голосовал - тоже.




> Вот эта связь и идентифицирует одну сантану


Вот эта связь и *формирует* одну сантану. Поэтому да, можно ее использовать и для индентификации. Следствия указывают на причину. Но не создают ее.

В этом и разница идентифицирует или формирует нашего с Вами понимания.

Бывает и я так говорю кому-то - "да ты и есть твоя карма!" Но считаю что это не совсем так. Просто в прикладном аспекте тонкости можно опустить.

----------


## Huandi

> За близких людей тоже бывает стыдно.
> Даже за политиков, за которых голосовал - тоже.


Но не в такой степени. И основой стыда тут является "это мои родтсвенники", "я за них голосовал", то есть все равно имеет место собственная самоидентификация. 




> В этом и разница идентифицирует или формирует нашего с Вами понимания.


Сформулируйте пожалуйста свою точку зрения.

----------


## Skyku

> то есть все равно имеет место собственная самоидентификация.


Конечно. Которая, вообще-то и является неверной. Если утрировано - разве не неверное представление о Я, что-то имеющем, к чему привязаным является следтсвием авидьи?




> Сформулируйте пожалуйста свою точку зрения.


Карма и сантана *не*тождественны.

----------


## Huandi

> Которая, вообще-то и является неверной. Если утрировано - разве не неверное представление о Я, что-то имеющем, к чему привязаным является следтсвием авидьи?


Смотря что вы идентифицируете. Если идентифицируются следствия, как произошедшие именно от таких-то причин, то это верная идентификация. Я\мое\собственность понятия отличные от идентификации. Давайте вспомним идентификацию Будды со своими прошлыми жизнями, и не просто вспомним, а будем постоянно иметь в виду.




> Карма и сантана нетождественны.


Разверните, пожалуйста. Поподробнее - где у вас что. Понятия эти конечно разные, но напрямую связанные. Я кстати, говорил о причинном потоке, а не потоке кармы. Но не суть, даже.

----------


## Skyku

> Я кстати, говорил о причинном потоке,


Да, я уже понял что о пратитья-самутпада. (еще)
Как я сейчас понимаю - пратитья-самутпада это частный, специализированный закон, базирующийся на законе кармы.




> Давайте вспомним идентификацию Будды со своими прошлыми жизнями, и не просто вспомним, а будем постоянно иметь в виду.


И что? Насколько я знаю, чем реализованней живое существо, тем больше оно управляет потоком. Грубо говоря - поток того кто идет к реализации Будды уже врядли подвержен причинам, могущим его "расщепить".




> Разверните, пожалуйста. Поподробнее - где у вас что.


Сантана - ссылка на определение
Карма - ссылка на определение
из Карма: 



> В буддизме считается, что карма играет большую роль не только в индивидуальной жизни человека. Она рассматривается как причина космогенеза, возникновения и бытия мира. Остаточная совокупная карма, сохраняющаяся в латентном, скрытом, состоянии, созревая, становится фактором, инициирующим возрождение мира, причиной начала нового космического цикла (Махакальпа) его существования.
> ...
> В теории дхарм карма трактуется как одна из них. Она обусловливает, координирует и регулирует вспышки других дхарм. С ней связаны творческие способности. При исчерпании индивидуальной кармы человек освобождается от новых рождений. С исчезновением совокупной кармы человечества исчезнет наш мир, представляющий иллюзорное образование из вспышек пустотных дхарм.





> Понятия эти конечно разные, но напрямую связанные.


Связанные конечно. На этой связи и делается акцент в практических методах буддизма.

----------


## Huandi

> Как я сейчас понимаю - пратитья-самутпада это частный, специализированный закон, базирующийся на законе кармы.


Нет никакого особого "закона кармы", а есть закон причин и следствий. Карма же - это деятельность, которая производит следствия. Пратитья-самутпада раскрывает, как по закону причин и следствий происходит круговорот рождений - сансара.




> Она рассматривается как причина космогенеза, возникновения и бытия мира.


Это никакая не особая или же отдельная от живых существ карма. А просто совокупная карма схожих существ, имеющих причины жить в общем мире, создает для них видимость этого мира.

----------


## Айвар

> Всегда думал, что именно вследствие причинности практик и придерживается нравственности-шила.


Вы совершенно правы.

----------


## Айвар

> Я бы оставил в покое сантану, дхармы и прочий теоретический механизм для описания сознательности, поскольку действительно не очень ясно его понимаю. Впрочем, не я один . Нагарджуна критиковал всю эту теорию мгновенности дхарм и т.п.
> Проще просто обратиться к самой сути сознательности. Что это? Цепочка актов познания? Не видно никаких актов и перерывов между ними. Едва ли по большому счету можно говорить о трансформациях сознательности, ибо она либо есть, либо.... есть. Всегда есть. Транформируется ум, меняются его состояния, но не осознанность.


Буддийская осознанность заключается в том, чтобы действовать на благо всех живых существ. Сюда же можно отнести категорию множественности, - буддисты желают блага всем живым существам. 
Неверно истолковывать множество как одно, потому что получается метафизическая концепция и одно в нем наполнено субстанциональным (феноменальным) бытием.
Другая концепция осознанности используется в Йога-сутре, под сознательностью (читта) там подразумеваются все пять вритти - состояний ума. И негативной целью йоги является затухание вритти (состояний ума), а позитивной кайвалья.

Справка. Демагоги были профессиональными ораторами. Они были учителями молодежи, наствниками демократов в эллинской культуре. Современные демагоги как правило используют достижения науки или что-то на нее похожее, чтобы сделать свои доводы более убедительными.  Их можно встретить под знаменами всех форумов, это убежденные дианетики, профессиональные промыватели мозгов. (Быть демагогом,, не значит устранить корень неведения. :Smilie:   )

----------


## Skyku

> Карма же - это деятельность, которая производит следствия.


Не согласен с таким неполным определениям.

Еще одна причина расхождения нашего понимания буддийских концепций.

----------


## Huandi

> Не согласен с таким неполным определениям.
> 
> Еще одна причина расхождения нашего понимания буддийских концепций.


Вы не пишите, пожалуйста, просто "не согласен", а объясняйте точно и ясно - как понимаете сами, и в чем видите противоречия. Иначе тема перейдет на флуд - потому что не будет возможности обсуждать точные мнения, и выльется в  обсуждение разнообразных оценок "согласен\не согласен". Абсолютно нет смысла обсуждать, согласен кто-то или не согласен. Надо обсуждать саму тему.

Сейчас я написал комментарий, но обычно такие сообщения, как безсодержательные, стараюсь просто игнорировать - чтобы тема во флуд не переходила.

----------


## Skyku

> Вы не пишите, пожалуйста, просто "не согласен", а объясняйте точно и ясно - как понимаете сами


Я привел опеределение с которым согласен.
Вы дали свое - "Карма же - это деятельность, которая производит следствия." и "Это никакая не особая или же отдельная от живых существ карма. А просто совокупная карма схожих существ" упустив из приведенного определения - Остаточная совокупная карма, сохраняющаяся в латентном, скрытом, состоянии, созревая, становится фактором, инициирующим возрождение мира, причиной начала нового космического цикла




> Иначе тема перейдет на флуд - потому что не будет возможности обсуждать точные мнения, и выльется в обсуждение разнообразных оценок "согласен\не согласен"


Да и в других постингах Вы просто утверждаете, иногда подкрепляя своими рассуждениями. Не указывая на источник информации, а просто - "а вот в буддизме", на что я и вынужден был отшучиваться.




> обычно такие сообщения, как безсодержательные, стараюсь просто игнорировать - чтобы тема во флуд не переходила.


Согласен с подходом.
Прекращаю обсуждать Ваши категоричиские утверждения, как бессодержательные, потому что в них Вы просто повторяете то что сказали несколько страниц тому назад.

----------


## Huandi

> А просто совокупная карма схожих существ" упустив из приведенного определения - Остаточная совокупная карма, сохраняющаяся в латентном, скрытом, состоянии, созревая, становится фактором, инициирующим возрождение мира, причиной начала нового космического цикла


Тут имеется в виду карма конкретных живых существ, которые обретают следующие рождения в этом новом цикле.




> как бессодержательные


У меня как раз полностью содержательные. Нет никакой "кармы" помимо конкретных живых существ. Никак, ни в каком виде, в буддизме это понятие не может значить нечто вне живых существ.

----------


## Huandi

Читайте же хоть что-нибудь, кроме всяких эзотериков  :Smilie: .

http://www.psylib.ukrweb.net/books/rozeo02/txt16.htm




> Учение, что действие сил объединяющей и разъединяющей ограничено пределами дхарм одного континуума, указывает на то, что тот комплекс носителей-дхарм, который кроется за каждым эмпирическим индивидуумом, является чем-то замкнутым. Силы объединяющая и разъединяющая распространяются исключительно на дхармы, входящие в данную единичную цепь. Таким образом, ни одна из дхарм, входящих в данную цепь, не может принять участия в вихре другой цепи ("парасантана", или "сантана-антара")3.


етс

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

считаю этот тред - тредом года)
Шубхару мой респект)

Нуанди удивил.) Не ожидал от него такого по поводу несмешения сантан.

Нуанди



> Континиум, внимание, именно причинный. Не материальное поле, а поле причин.


А вот что пишет Торчинов:



> Дхармы постоянно возникают и исчезают, заменяясь новыми, но обусловленными предшествующими дхармами по закону причинно-зависимого происхождения. Эти постоянно возникающие и исчезающие бессубстанциальные дхармы в своей совокупности образуют поток, или континуум (сантана), который эмпирически и обнаруживается как «живое существо».


Как видим, сантана это не поле причин, а эмпирический поток, следующий закону причинно-зависимого происхождения. "Континуум, как поле причин" - придумка Нуанди, экспромт, так сказать.))

Нуанди



> Самое главное противоречие тут - в отсутствии неотвратимой связи причин и следствий. Если бы такое деление было возможно, то призналась бы возможность пропажи кармических причин без всяких на то причин.


Садках в ответ:



> Я не понимаю, почему тут так часто говорится о пропаже причин.... Куда и как тут может что-то пропасть? Что изменилось для появления такой пропажи? Есть причина - есть следствие. Все, как я понял упирается в то, что будто бы нельзя допустить существование таких причин для расщепления. Табу какое-то. Тогда очевидно должна существовать некая особая и тайная дхарма запрещающее наличие таких причин .


В ответ на этот диалог цитата из Торчинова:



> Среди школ «стхавиравадинского» направления особенно выделялась уже упомянутая выше школа ватсипутриев, разделившаяся позднее на несколько ветвей, важнейшей из которых была школа саммитиев. Все ветви ватсипутриев получили общее название пудгалавады (от слова «пудгала» – «личность»), поскольку они учили, что, хотя атман, «я», и не существует, тем не менее в опыте имеется особая дхарма «пудгала» (личность), не тождественная пяти скандхам, но и не отличная от них. Эта «пудгала» обеспечивает как тождественность личности в пределах всего континуума (сантана) существования, так и связь между различными жизнями в круговороте сансары; она же обретает и нирвану. Поскольку эта доктрина достаточно далеко отошла от классического буддийского учения, ватсипутрии считались почти еретиками, что, впрочем, не мешало широкому распространению таких взглядов.


Нуанди, ватсипутрий Вы и еретик! ))

Все цитаты Торчинова отсюда:
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/tor...s_lekciyi.html

----------


## Толя

Вы почитайте про 12 звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. 12 пс - это и есть сам поток, поле причин, условий и следствий, а не эмпирический поток, который следует закону причинно-зависимого происхождения. По вашему получается, что эмпирические явления танха и дукха - это одно, так как вы не признаете за явлением способности быть условием\причиной, а закон танха->дукха - то, чему они подчиняются и что опричинивает развитие сантаны. Хотя подобный закон отражает взаимные отношения явлений, а не предписывает им их, как гос.дума жителям нашей родины. Вы сказали то же самое, только с непонятно зачем нужным гипостазированием закона. Как из того, что вы придумали отвлеченный от самих дхарм закон и подчинение, следует, что 12 пс - это не поле причин и условий? Никак. Ведь дхармы, составляющие сантану и есть причины и условия.

Торчинов, наверное, имел ввиду, что эмпирически обнаруживаемое живое существо при будийском анализе предстает как 12 нидан. Но никакого существа же нет помимо пратитьясамутпады. Оно этому закону не подчиняется таким образом, а этот закон - дхармическое рассмотрение существа. Можно сказать, что существо - мирской взгляд, а 12-пс - освобождающий.

А второй ваш вывод - ошибка в основании. Из связи причин и следствий к васипутриям не заключают. Иначе весь буддизм можно обозвать еретиками по вашему способу делать выводы. А те, кто эту связь не признает - наоборот -аутентичные буддисты. ЗачОт, Юрий.

----------


## Huandi

Спасибо Толе, что ответил. Так как я вообще не понял мысль Юрия Никифорова - с чем именно он не согласен. Торчинов нигде не противоречит со мной, точнее я не противоречу ему. К тому же, этот вопрос я с Торчиновым обсуждал несколько лет назад, еще при его жизни, лично с ним на его форуме.

----------


## Вова Л.

Я немного перестал следить за этой темой ввиду того, что уже давно перестал понимать, какое отоншение имеет ведущаяся дисскусия к обсуждаемому мной вопросу. Но вот недавно мне предоставилась возможность задать этот вопрос Геше Лхарампе Нгаванг Янгчубу. Я спросил "имеет ли самсара конец?" Он ответил, что моя самсара, его самсара, самсара каждого отдельного существа может закончиться, но общая же самсара ввиду бесчисленного колличества живых существ, скорее всего, бесконечна. Этот человек имеет самую высокую "академическую" степень в Гелугпе (Геше Лхарампа), так что, по идее, знает, что говорит.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Он ответил, что моя самсара, его самсара, самсара каждого отдельного существа может закончиться, но общая же самсара ввиду бесчисленного колличества живых существ, скорее всего, бесконечна.


А теперь давайте думать над смыслом этого. Имхо, смысл такой:
о конце самсары для каждого отдельного существа говорится потому что существо само ставит себе такую цель, оно "чего-то" хочет и поэтому "получит". Но в целом, реально, мир, как собрание всех существ, существует в виде сансары и это не кончится никогда. Тем самым получается, что так называемое освобождение отдельного существа по сути фикция. Какой смысл освобождения единичек, если бесконечность существ все-равно в сансаре? Никакого. Ну и т.д. Вот поэтому, что воля, что неволя, всё равно...))

P.S. Вот нашел цитату, близкую по смыслу:




> Когда достигается состояние полного Просветления, – Бодхисаттва освобождается от оков вещей, но не стремится освободиться от самих вещей. Сансара не вызывает у него ненависти, а Нирвана не вызывает поклонения. Полное просветление – это не узы, но вместе с тем, и не освобождение. 
> 
> Прунабудда-сутра

----------


## Good

> " Он ответил, что моя самсара, его самсара, самсара каждого отдельного существа может закончиться, но общая же самсара ввиду бесчисленного колличества живых существ, скорее всего, бесконечна. Этот человек имеет самую высокую "академическую" степень в Гелугпе (Геше Лхарампа), так что, по идее, знает, что говорит.


Спасибо Вова Л., тоже самое говорил и Догэн Дзендзи. Я приводил цитату в сообщении №8. 


> Все вещи возникают и все вещи прибывают прямо сюда. Раз так, человек сажает две лозы и запутывается в них. Вот что отличает полное и совершенное пробуждение. Поскольку выражение не знает границ, чувствующие существа бесчисленны и непревосходимы. Точно так же как клетки и ловушки бесконечны, освобождение из них тоже бесконечно


 Хотелось бы понять, что имел ввиду Догэн, говоря о чувствующих существах - непревосходимы? Что бы это могло означать?

----------


## Huandi

> Прунабудда-сутра


Это что за текст?

----------


## Zom

> Тем самым получается, что так называемое освобождение отдельного существа по сути фикция.


Ну-ну. Давайте еще раз поговорим и о том что и страдание отдельного существа по сути фикция  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Это что за текст?


Да какая разница?) Это цитата из "Вечной философии" О.Хаксли. Возможно, там опечатка при сканировании.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Ну-ну. Давайте еще раз поговорим и о том что и страдание отдельного существа по сути фикция


Страдание - это мысленный конструкт. В зависимости от того, какую оценку придаешь тем или иным ощущениям, то и имеешь. Перестань придавать негативную оценку и так называемое "страдание" растает, как дым.
В качестве иллюстрации. Есть такие люди, мазохисты, которые испытывают вполне позитивные эмоции от тех или иных самоистязаний. Получается, всё дело в отношении.))

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хотелось бы понять, что имел ввиду Догэн, говоря о чувствующих существах - непревосходимы? Что бы это могло означать?


А есть английский текст? А то "непревосходимы" - по-русски как-то не совсем клеется.

----------


## Good

> А есть английский текст? А то "непревосходимы" - по-русски как-то не совсем клеется.


Я не знаю. Вот только перевод с английского http://evrasiabooks.narod.ru/Zen/Tahanasi_Dogen.htm
Глава "Во сне выражать сон".http://evrasiabooks.narod.ru/Zen/Tah...ogen_text1.htm

----------


## Zom

> Перестань придавать негативную оценку и так называемое "страдание" растает, как дым.


Ничего не растает как дым. Даже Будда под конец жизни заболел и испытывал сильные физические страдания.




> В качестве иллюстрации. Есть такие люди, мазохисты, которые испытывают вполне позитивные эмоции от тех или иных самоистязаний.


Я думаю если немного "поднадавить" на мазохистов, то позитивные эмоции у них как раз таки и "растаят как дым" -)

----------


## Айвар

> Я немного перестал следить за этой темой ввиду того, что уже давно перестал понимать, какое отоншение имеет ведущаяся дисскусия к обсуждаемому мной вопросу. Но вот недавно мне предоставилась возможность задать этот вопрос Геше Лхарампе Нгаванг Янгчубу. Я спросил "имеет ли самсара конец?" Он ответил, что моя самсара, его самсара, самсара каждого отдельного существа может закончиться, но общая же самсара ввиду бесчисленного колличества живых существ, скорее всего, бесконечна. Этот человек имеет самую высокую "академическую" степень в Гелугпе (Геше Лхарампа), так что, по идее, знает, что говорит.


Если быть более внимательными, то ваш ученый лама ничего не сказал, он всего лишь высказал два предположения.

Моя гипотеза такова. Сансара в виде семян-самскар (будущих рождений) аккумулируется в алае и от туда, по неизестным нам причинам (если быть честными в отношении источника знания) происходит рождение. Люди умирая, приносят туда свое понимание бытия 9только оно важно) и желание (только оно существенно). А люди-будды приносят туда дхарму - это и есть их вклад к копилку человеческого духа и бесконечного знания. Возможно это самый главный их вклад, который не позволяет нам деградировать.

----------


## Айвар

> Страдание - это мысленный конструкт. В зависимости от того, какую оценку придаешь тем или иным ощущениям, то и имеешь. Перестань придавать негативную оценку и так называемое "страдание" растает, как дым.
> В качестве иллюстрации. Есть такие люди, мазохисты, которые испытывают вполне позитивные эмоции от тех или иных самоистязаний. Получается, всё дело в отношении.))


Страдание это конечно же соединение, или по-другому йога. Чего с чем? Нашей природы с буддхической деятельность. Соединение природы и буддхи вызывает не просто поток ментальной активности, а целое миропостроение на основании бесконечного (по форме бессмысленной активности) процесса, бесконечное истолкование опыта на основании привычек и устойчивых связей. Это соединение восприятия органов и ума. Поэтому нужна йогическая процедура, мужество, чтобы проанализировать нашу человеческую предрасположенность и заданность на конформизм. 
Поэтому пожелаем друг другу успеха ... и немного удачи.

----------


## Dondhup

Если быть более внимательными, то ваш ученый лама ничего не сказал, он всего лишь высказал два предположения.
---------
Вы по себе не судите о геше, прошу вас.
Чтобы стать геше одной учености мало.
Нужна реализация.
Не говоря уже о том что все геше - лхарабы являются хорошими тантристами  :Smilie: 

То что сказал гешела - это общепринятая точка зрения в буддизме.
Вместо того чтобы строить собственные "гипотезы" лучше найти хорошего Ламу и начать практиковать.

----------


## Huandi

Ученость лам проявляется в аргументированности их комментариев  :Smilie: .

----------


## Айвар

> То что сказал гешела - это общепринятая точка зрения в буддизме.
> Вместо того чтобы строить собственные "гипотезы" лучше найти хорошего Ламу и начать практиковать.


Лама сказал хорошо, потому что в вежливой форме выразил то, что вам еще предстоит понять. Гипотезы, возможности  лучше чем догматы, по тому что не ущемляют вашу свободу и жажду истины. 
Видите, как по-разному люди понимают слово ничто ... вежливость это ничто, но зато очень легка на вес и цениться среди людей! Буддисты это люди, а все люди очень очень разные, так что я вас прощаю ... "ибо, не ведаете что творите".

----------


## Dondhup

> Ученость лам проявляется в аргументированности их комментариев .


Это точка зрения буддолога.
Реализация часто находиться за гранью концептуального мышления.

В Бурятии был Лама котрый знал наизусть Ганджур и Данжур.
Один раз он приехал в тибетский дацан и тибетцы решили его проверить Они положили под половицу у входа книгу Учения, и пригласили Ламу войти первым.
Лама попросил зерна и прочитав что то кинул его на вход.
Потом вошел.
Ему сказали - уважаемый, вы переступили через книгу Дхармы
Он ответил - нет я не переступал
Тогда монахи извлекли книгу Учения и увидели что страницы чисты.

Слова человека могу быть не искусны но если за ними стоит реализация т.е.ю они освоены то они принесут много пользы.
Слова могу быть искусными но если они не освоены, то пользы нет.

Главное чтобы Дхармы была в сердце.

----------

Aion (22.11.2008)

----------


## Huandi

Главное - говорить на форуме, что "концептуалисты" лохи, а рулят истинные практики  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dondhup

> Лама сказал хорошо, потому что в вежливой форме выразил то, что вам еще предстоит понять. Гипотезы, возможности  лучше чем догматы, по тому что не ущемляют вашу свободу и жажду истины. 
> Видите, как по-разному люди понимают слово ничто ... вежливость это ничто, но зато очень легка на вес и цениться среди людей! Буддисты это люди, а все люди очень очень разные, так что я вас прощаю ... "ибо, не ведаете что творите".



Вы уверены что правильно оцениваете что я понял а что нет?
Давайте не будем на эту тему рассуждать на БФ.

Для того чтобы правильно понимать Дхарум нужно освоить ее на практике
и заложить фундамент, а не строить свои рассуждения на песке.

Для меня очевидно что живых существ бесконечное колличество и встретить Учение Будды очень трудно, понять его ценность еще труднее. Это не догматы и понимание полученное в результате освоения Учения Будды на практике.

----------

